# Ohio Snow and Ice Thread 2011-2012



## 496 BB

Well finally we catch a glimpse as to what MAY happen this year. Im liking it so far. We are about due for a great winter here. Last year we were pretty much exactly at average for the area which was 27.xx". I think the biggest amount we got at once was maybe 5"-6" in one storm. Rest was just chicken sh!t.

Anyways thought Id share..... http://snowday.community.officelive.com/default.aspx

Next report out is on October 16th.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a prelimary one:






Les is pretty darn good for non certified meterologist. His final thought will be out in the Middle of October.

Edit:

Also follow this Link as well:

Josh is pretty darn good too.

http://weathermanusa.com/


----------



## thesnowman269

funny i was just wondering what they were saying about this up coming winter and saw this thread. hope we get a good one!


----------



## NickT

I plan on working on my spreader this weekend and the plow shortly after just got the garage cleaned out so I can start working


----------



## JohnRoscoe

In for 2011-2012!


----------



## 496 BB

Yep Im bout ready to go to. Just changed pumps to electric solenoid and made a wiring harness from scratch. Now all I gotta do is hook up the plow and flush the whole system. Got plans for my lightbar Im making also just need to find time to order the parts. Will be pretty nice when its done and all for less than $300. Then of course little things here and there.

I have a feeling and have had it that fall will be short if not skipped like spring was. Im not doing all this in the cold again like last year...lol.


----------



## 496 BB

Well finally got to flushing all rams and pump and all is good for now. Thing is alot faster side to side. Now debating to add a third battery when I change em out. This 140 amp alternator is not cutting it and its as big as I can go for a v belt. Wish I would have gotten around to the LS engine swap this year.


----------



## KevinClark

I get alot of draw from my plow operation. Lights dim, blower slows. I was thinking of adding the 2nd battery my truck was set up to have...... Will this help with this issue? I have the high output alt. Thanks


----------



## nicks_xj

yes adding another battery will help with the dimming and every thing i did it and my lights dont dim at all any more and it helps me in the summer for my auido system i also put in a isolater to keep the drawon the batteries separated


----------



## 496 BB

KevinClark;1312162 said:


> I get alot of draw from my plow operation. Lights dim, blower slows. I was thinking of adding the 2nd battery my truck was set up to have...... Will this help with this issue? I have the high output alt. Thanks


Yea adding a second battery will most certainly help with draw. Make sure you get 2 new ones though and both same exact size. Mis matching and different year makes lowers the expectancy life. No need for an isolator either. Research it on here and you will see why. I think Mike (B&B) did an in depth post on it somewhere. Ive never ran an isolator and works just fine.

Im bout to get triple 1000 CCA batteries in here. As dumb as it sounds I think Im gonna go with the Walmart brand. Thats whats in there now from when I bought the truck and they are mis matched and they worked great last year. Matching them up and adding more amps and I should be golden. Walmart batteries are made by Johnson Control which also makes a bunch of others such as Interstate. There is only about 3 companies that make all batteries. Johnson actually bought out Delphi batts which made AC Delco. Also Duralast seen in Autozone stores, Diehard - sold in Sears, Kirkland - the Costco brand, Motorcraft - which Ford sells, some of the EverStarts (Walmart), and Interstate.

Ive researched it and there is no real clear winner on whos the best. Everyone has had different opinions and experiences with all makes. Kinda like buying a new truck. I figure if these work great....if not then I didnt spend a sh!t ton on buying em but I think they will be just fine.


----------



## [email protected]

We cant wait for it to snow! All the equipment is working properly and ready to go!


----------



## cwby_ram

I've been so busy I haven't had time to freshen the equipment up. Gotta get to it soon! Nice to see you all again.


----------



## 496 BB

Was going to just touch up the surface rust spots on the plow and end up over half the damn paint flakes off. Now going to prime and paint for this season and sand blast it next year. Was going to use Sunrise Red to paint but now thinking Im gonna go Blue to go with truck. Hate red...lol.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1315872 said:


> Was going to just touch up the surface rust spots on the plow and end up over half the damn paint flakes off. Now going to prime and paint for this season and sand blast it next year. Was going to use Sunrise Red to paint but now thinking Im gonna go Blue to go with truck. Hate red...lol.


Blue would be unique.


----------



## 496 BB

We'll see. Gotta be better than damn red. Maybe I'll write "Get the F%^& out of the way" on it too...


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1315881 said:


> We'll see. Gotta be better than damn red. Maybe I'll write "Get the F%^& out of the way" on it too...


I like it!


----------



## 496 BB

Is it snowing today yet? Damn its cold out. Was gonna go pick apples with our niece tomorrow but they may be all damaged by then.


----------



## NickT

496 BB;1316142 said:


> Is it snowing today yet? Damn its cold out. Was gonna go pick apples with our niece tomorrow but they may be all damaged by then.


What's up BB,yeah its cold almost turned the heat on this morning, but I'm to cheap, told the kids to bundle up, soon winter will be here are u ready?


----------



## KevinClark

Cold isn't the word for it.... Here in the Youngstown area the feel like temp is 40. I keep looking out to see if there are snow flakes falling. We are getting closer and closer to the plow season. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## 496 BB

Yea Im all set. Been doing it in the short amount of free time I do have. Going to put on a coat of paint today and I should be set other than the lighting.

You guys remember the old plows back in the day where the headlights were round and had the turn signal come off the side? Like this.... http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTskwFLzZfGKCZMLQyrbCu8eFHWYRrxz6ID2Nsp4yYzcW0C1OA6 Thats what Im thinking about doing with mine. I hate the rectangle ones on there. They suck and even if I convert them to HID they prolly will still suck. Im gonna get some 6" stainless steel KC lights and get some old Triumph motorcycle long shaft turn signals and put em all together. Then I will put HIDs in them. My truck has enough lift that I can run regular headlights on the truck side if these are too bright but I think I can angle them so they wont be. People should stay home when its snowing anyways...lol. What you think about those? Yea or nay? Heres the truck they going on.....









And yea I was going to hold out on the heat too but since my wife gave me her damn cough and cold I woke up to pee at 4am and it was like 64* in here. So damn cold I pissed all over my balls since it was in turtle mode.


----------



## 496 BB

Damn big pic. God forbid this forum would resize it for you like all others. My bad.


----------



## NickT

So your new handle should be 496 turtle???


----------



## 496 BB

Turtle? Not following


----------



## 496 BB

Heres some preliminary pics of the plow. I like it....its different to say the least. Gotta do the back tomorrow after I disassemble the bracket.


----------



## 496 BB

NickT;1316193 said:


> So your new handle should be 496 turtle???


Just went back and read my previous posts....lol. I got it now. Yea turtle it was...like when you get a physical at the Dr's office and you drop em look down and think about telling the Dr "Its kinda weird for him with you and all thats why its lacking" but keep it to yourself cause that sounds gay and you dont want to come across as a ****. If only they gave you a few minutes to stretch out....... :laughing:


----------



## KevinClark

Hey BB,

Looks da*m good so far


----------



## cwby_ram

I like that, BB. I was picturing the Northman blue, but that is really sharp, and unique. Never seen one that color!


----------



## nicks_xj

theres another guy on this site that painted his blue and put binford on it heres a pic i took from another thread


----------



## cwby_ram

nicks_xj;1316411 said:


> theres another guy on this site that painted his blue and put binford on it heres a pic i took from another thread


That is the blue I pictured. Forgot about the Binford guy. I still like color of BB's better, I think.


----------



## 496 BB

Thanks. I havent seen it drying so it may have dried darker....Im hoping at least. Next year when I sand blast it and paint it all over I may get it powder coated but either way Im getting it the same color as the truck so it will be darker. This will do for now though.

Ive seen that Binford one before. I didnt like the paleness of that blue though. I may add some black to this blue before I do the back and redo the front too if it darkens it up enough. At this point though I will prolly just leave it. Was actually thinking bout doing the back black. So many thoughts and not enough time...lol.


----------



## nicks_xj

the blue on bb's looks good , and i hear ya when you say so many thoughts and not enough time i gotta get my jeep in the shop and get my tranny or whatevers wrong with it fixed before the snow flies


----------



## muffy189

hey BB nice truck what year is it


----------



## 496 BB

1985 with no rust


----------



## 496 BB

Ok finally got the backside tonight.....


----------



## NickT

Looks sweet man, I like that color blue, I ve been painting my salt spreader, anyone know how to post pics from a blackberry??


----------



## NickT

Looks like great weather coming thru the weekend get your paining done fellas


----------



## nicks_xj

looks real good bb, and nickt i think you have to sent them it to your email to post pics i dont think you can post them from a phone


----------



## 496 BB

Finally got it all back together tonight.....


----------



## 496 BB

JP what are they saying on Skyeye about this winter?


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Not on skyeye... but everything I've read says 100-year winter this year is possible.

On a related note, watch out for "thunder-snow" and flurries/freezing rain/sleet next week. Nothing to get excited about, but maybe enough to get people thinking about the season.


----------



## 496 BB

Where you hear that for next week?


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1321803 said:


> JP what are they saying on Skyeye about this winter?


I will check it out later on and let you know what is being said. Been hectic here.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

cwby_ram;1315825 said:


> i've been so busy i haven't had time to freshen the equipment up. Gotta get to it soon! Nice to see you all again.


lol, we dont get things around till about the 1st of nov. Every year i tell my guys we need to get stuff ready in the middle of oct but never fails we're so busy that we dont get to it till nov. Sucks cause its about a 2 1/2 week project getting everything ready with 1 full time mechanic and a part time mechanic.

Good luck to everyone this winter!!!


----------



## 496 BB

Well yesterday was second revision for Craig. Next one in a month. Every where I look it appears everyone is on the same page.

http://snowday.community.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## wnwniner

Agreed-I've been following some online weather discussions and they are all indicating a good winter for us in the great lakes/ohio valley region.

On a side note, anyone in columbus area need a part time driver/SW guy?


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys here is one:

Well it is that time of year again, so here we go folks. Click on the link to watch my You Tube Video.

NOTE: I am not a graphics artist so my maps aren't the best in the world. Second, with You Tube, you can only post 15 min videos for free, so I ran over when I made it by 16 seconds, so I had to do some trimming. I am not a video engineer either so you'll notice as you proceed to watch the video that it gets out of sync some as you hear me talk and watch me draw on the maps. Also, that is the reason why I am cut off at the very end. You should still, however, get the picture anyway if you have followed me long enough, and if you have watched my Winter Prelim. video. So, please do not bash me when you comment or respond to the video. I am open for questions if anything is unclear due to the above reasons. I am also open to Meteorological discussion in terms of agreement or disagreement with my ideas. I apologize in advance since this video is clearly not my best work whatsoever. Thank you.


----------



## Young Pup

Another good article:

http://weathermanusa.com/2011/10/16/roller-coast-weather-takes-over-as-change-to-colder-settles-in/


----------



## Young Pup

First fantasy snow storm of the 2011 season showing up on the models this afternoon. Granted it is two weeks out but it does show it. Get ready for a wild ride this year.


----------



## mullis56

2 weeks from now snow...does it show it for Indianapolis too...


----------



## Young Pup

mullis56;1326523 said:


> 2 weeks from now snow...does it show it for Indianapolis too...


If anything you would be on the extreme eastern edge of it. Mainly Ohio eastward. But this is TWO weeks out so anything is possible at this point.

Edit: Heck it could be all rain so who really knows at this point.


----------



## mullis56

Anything is possible or not possible. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a look at it:


----------



## KevinClark

Im kind of confused with the models really. Can someone please let me in on this and how the heck do you read it and know thats snow???


----------



## wnwniner

The blue line is the rain/snow line-above that is snow, below is rain. The green is the amount of precip for the time period. The first few days in the model run are 6 hr increments, then towards the end its 12 hr increments.


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1326695 said:


> Im kind of confused with the models really. Can someone please let me in on this and how the heck do you read it and know thats snow???





wnwniner;1327058 said:


> The blue line is the rain/snow line-above that is snow, below is rain. The green is the amount of precip for the time period. The first few days in the model run are 6 hr increments, then towards the end its 12 hr increments.


What he said. But to the west of the blue line will be snow too.The blue is the freezing line. But as I said last night it will change and IT HAS changed. NO storm showing up today for then. lol


----------



## KevinClark

Go figure it changed. Someone told me the other day if I want to know what the weather will be that I need to get a weather rock. Throw it outside if its white its snowing, if its wet its raining, if it freezes bundle your *** up. I thought that was so fitting to Ohio weather.


----------



## Young Pup

That is why I called it the fantasy storm last night. It was 2 weeks out so I knew it would change.


----------



## wnwniner

Yea I've been reading the winter forums online at accuweather and a lot of people are saying we are starting a pattern change that will take place over the next few weeks. Apparently the models are flip-flopping every run cause they can't figure out long term patterns when they are in the middle of a change.


----------



## 496 BB

Noone can guess the weather that far out. Hell they have a hard enough time with next day shyt. When they start getting near term correct I will listen to them. Meteorologists are like Obama.....they cant tell you anything with certainty and screw up all the time.


----------



## Young Pup

Sorry to disagree with you, but the guys links that Posted back a few posts back do one heck of a job. So far this fall they have been pretty much on target. We'll see though.

that was a model predicting that, not a human being.


----------



## 496 BB

No worries JP. I understand some are better than others but noone is always spot on as far as timing of storms and how much. I think the NWS was more accurate than anyone last year TBH.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Cant believe its that time of year again. Pulling all the plows out of the back of the shop this weekend and get all the fluids changed. If this wet pattern keeps up all winter, should net us a good plowing season. I need about another good month for work purposes to get everything all done so I hope it dont start coming down to early.


----------



## 496 BB

Sam Ive been meaning to call you for I dont even know how long now about my side drive needing gravel as we talked about. It never stops raining though. It will be frozen before long so it will be a next year thing at this point.

You may get hung out if ya need a month to get ready the way things are looking.


----------



## PlowTeam5

LOL I was just thinking about your driveway the other day. Just let me know whenever you are ready. 

Yeah I am hoping it holds off for just a bit longer. I got 2 more pretty big concrete jobs left to do and then I am gonna slow it down a bit for winter time. Like you said, it wont stop raining which is making it more hard to get any work done.


----------



## broncscott

I am a member of the member of Skyeye W3 network that JP has mentioned. Rich Apuzzo and the regular bloggers including Jp has made the last two years of plowing much easier by having good reports of coming snow and ice. Before using this site I spent many nights up every hour with no snow or having snow or ice with no warning at all. One Sunday night around 11 pm a blogger forecasted ice early the next morning. I went out at 3 am, had all my accounts salted by 7am. Most of the others contractors didn't't get started till 8 am, said the local weather said nothing about the ice. Skyeye's W3 network has given me good forecasts for snow and storms and also for breaks in weather to allow repairs and other work. 

Scott Hart


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1312882 said:


> Yea adding a second battery will most certainly help with draw. Make sure you get 2 new ones though and both same exact size. Mis matching and different year makes lowers the expectancy life. No need for an isolator either. Research it on here and you will see why. I think Mike (B&B) did an in depth post on it somewhere. Ive never ran an isolator and works just fine.
> 
> Im bout to get triple 1000 CCA batteries in here. As dumb as it sounds I think Im gonna go with the Walmart brand. Thats whats in there now from when I bought the truck and they are mis matched and they worked great last year. Matching them up and adding more amps and I should be golden. Walmart batteries are made by Johnson Control which also makes a bunch of others such as Interstate. There is only about 3 companies that make all batteries. Johnson actually bought out Delphi batts which made AC Delco. Also Duralast seen in Autozone stores, Diehard - sold in Sears, Kirkland - the Costco brand, Motorcraft - which Ford sells, some of the EverStarts (Walmart), and Interstate.
> 
> Ive researched it and there is no real clear winner on whos the best. Everyone has had different opinions and experiences with all makes. Kinda like buying a new truck. I figure if these work great....if not then I didnt spend a sh!t ton on buying em but I think they will be just fine.


If you're experiencing light dimming from extreme power draw, you're better off getting an alternator with more amperage. Unless you plow with your engine off.

You might as well do a bank of "lightning caps" used for car audio applications. Those supply quick bursts of power for when the bass hits really hard.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1332816 said:


> If you're experiencing light dimming from extreme power draw, you're better off getting an alternator with more amperage. Unless you plow with your engine off.
> 
> You might as well do a bank of "lightning caps" used for car audio applications. Those supply quick bursts of power for when the bass hits really hard.


Cant go any bigger with a V Belt setup. Waiting till I get a 6.0L in it then I will be fine. It works fine and runs the plow all season I just figured since Im going with new batts I will just add one more to make three total.

Those caps wont do any good for plowing since your using it all the time. Ive got systems (RF and Kicker) in 3 of my trucks and never had to use those. Been close but not needed.


----------



## 496 BB

Damnit Im bout ready for some early snow like everyone else is getting. I am finally ready to roll.


----------



## Mike S

So you guys want to bet on some beers? What day is going to be the first snow event for columbus? December 4th is what im betting on.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Mike S;1335537 said:


> So you guys want to bet on some beers? What day is going to be the first snow event for columbus? December 4th is what im betting on.


I hope you are right. I need the rest of November to finish business then its relax time till snow fall.


----------



## NickT

Ill say december 5 seems like its always in the beginning of december


----------



## Mike S

PlowTeam5;1336178 said:


> I hope you are right. I need the rest of November to finish business then its relax time till snow fall.


I will second that! For some reason that time to relax in between the to never happens.......


----------



## Mike S

NickT;1336209 said:


> Ill say december 5 seems like its always in the beginning of december


Ya the past couple of years it seems that way.


----------



## jk4718

Mike S;1335537 said:


> So you guys want to bet on some beers? What day is going to be the first snow event for columbus? December 4th is what im betting on.


Better not be! We have our last big patio install scheduled to start right after turkey day. I'm putting my money on our first 2" snow coming 12/16. Thumbs Up


----------



## 496 BB

Im saying right around Thanksgiving or right after sounds good.


----------



## KevinClark

NOT fast enough for me!!! lol


----------



## Mike S

496 BB;1339303 said:


> Im saying right around Thanksgiving or right after sounds good.


I like your thinking!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I agree, I say late November for first snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I hope these late November early December snows you guys are predicting hit down here!


----------



## muffy189

im saying december 1st then it doesnt stop until after christmas like last year then 3 days rest and hits again for another month


----------



## chevyman51

I hope dec 2nd that would be a great bday present. Saw some flurries today that made me happy.


----------



## Hannalie

Had close to an inch on the grass this morning. Too warm to stick to the roads or parking lots. Looks like it is going to turn cold and stay cold around Thanksgiving. I almost had a heart attack when my wife told me it snowed this morning, I am still putting the finishing touches on a new 350 in the plow truck.


----------



## NickT

Windy and cold here little bit of sleet falling yesterday afternoon, trying to get one last mowing today at the house and I got a call from work on the emergency line , oh well its double time!!!


----------



## KevinClark

I'm going to say that the first snow fall will be 11-11-11. The first plowing snow around Thanksgiving to Dec 5. We had around an 1 1/2" on grass today in my area.


----------



## Young Pup

My guess will be the first week of December. Unless I see something on the models that says differently.


----------



## Mike S

Hey JP!!!! Did I see some our first sine of snow around the 22nd this month?


----------



## Hannalie

Waiting on snow and instead we get a Tornado Watch. Snowtado!


----------



## NickT

Yeah windy as hell here too,just has gotten worse in the last hour or so ready for SNOWtado


----------



## KevinClark

LoL, really.... I see this to. Got to love ohio


----------



## Hannalie

Better get out and salt the hail of some parking lots


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1346131 said:


> Hey JP!!!! Did I see some our first sine of snow around the 22nd this month?


Nothing on the models so far tonight Mike. It is past Nov 24 right now on the models. Just showing more rain as of right now.

Edit: Now out to Nov 28 and 29th and there is some snow showing up on it now. But that is the fantasy range so that will change mutiple times. lol


----------



## Mike S

WE HAD SNOW FLURRIES TODAAY!!!!!!!!!Almost There!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## KevinClark

Mike S;1349912 said:


> WE HAD SNOW FLURRIES TODAAY!!!!!!!!!Almost There!!!!Thumbs Up


Now thats just funny!!!!! payup


----------



## Mike S

I know I was not the only person that got fired up today. Half of my subs called me to tell me that today!! Now thats funny!


----------



## f250man

Well Mike the grounds covered here in N.E.corner Of Ohio.


----------



## KevinClark

Here in Trumbull County we dont have anything as of now. They called for it all day but, we never got a thing...... YET


----------



## Mike S

f250man;1350013 said:


> Well Mike the grounds covered here in N.E.corner Of Ohio.


Steve you dont count!!!! LOL! You always have snow!!!! When will be the first plow event for you or have you already?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Snow flurries down here as well this afternoon...and calling for the low to be 24...getting closer and closer!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1349912 said:


> WE HAD SNOW FLURRIES TODAAY!!!!!!!!!Almost There!!!!Thumbs Up


Hey Mike, did you forget to use your head and shoulders shampoo again. lol j/k buddy. I saw nothing over on this side of town. But it sure was cold out there and you are right it won't be long.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1350205 said:


> Hey Mike, did you forget to use your head and shoulders shampoo again. lol j/k buddy. I saw nothing over on this side of town. But it sure was cold out there and you are right it won't be long.


It sure must be cold out there, just got a phone call about a water line that has busted. Wonder if it froze? JK! Its just bad luck! Whether it snow or service calls in the middle of the night, bring it on!!!!!payup I hope the first week of December we will be in business!Thumbs Up


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The state put down liquid on the bridged wednesday night, they were calling for slight chance of flurries...wasting tax dollars!


----------



## PlowTeam5

Pulled out the plows today and got them all ready to go. Also "riced" out my Boss plow


----------



## NickT

PlowTeam5;1350824 said:


> Pulled out the plows today and got them all ready to go. Also "riced" out my Boss plow
> PT5, that looks sweet did you make that emblem yourself? Where did you get that?


PT5, that looks sweet did you make that emblem yourself? Where did you get that?


----------



## dlcequip

Mike S;1349912 said:


> WE HAD SNOW FLURRIES TODAAY!!!!!!!!!Almost There!!!!Thumbs Up


Dont worry mike captain america will come save day and rid the world of them pesky snow flurries


----------



## SServices

Looks like you need a cutting edge bolt............


----------



## Mike S

dlcequip;1351009 said:


> Dont worry mike captain america will come save day and rid the world of them pesky snow flurries


Well at least I will know what to look forward to after you have your meeting tomorrow. LOL!!! Good Luck!


----------



## PlowTeam5

NickT;1350881 said:


> PT5, that looks sweet did you make that emblem yourself? Where did you get that?


I got a friend who has a small business doin vinyl graphics. He made me a few of these pitbull ones since I have a pit. I put one on my cuddy window on my boat and one on here. Got one more to figure out a place to put it. And yes I need to get to the hardware store to get some cutter bolts.


----------



## 496 BB

Put other one on salter Sam

Anyone have any experience with Car Quest Premium Batteries? The 3 year free replacement ones? Thinking those over the Interstates as the warranty is better. Price bout same. Need 3 anyways.


----------



## f250man

Mike S;1350036 said:


> Steve you dont count!!!! LOL! You always have snow!!!! When will be the first plow event for you or have you already?


Well mike they plowed in geauga county here about 20 mins south of me we only got a dusting to cover the grass. I dont know when we will plow I hope soon getting bored just waiting. I know soon enough I will be tired of all the snow we get but cant wait for the money to start rolling in.payup


----------



## Mike S

Hey JP/Mr Sky eye, when is it going to snow????? LOL!!!


----------



## NickT

Yeah was waiting for a good report too


----------



## Mike S

NickT;1352739 said:


> Yeah was waiting for a good report too


Old JP is slacking! LOL! JK! Thumbs Up I looked at the 15 day forcast and im not to happy. High temps upper 40's- upper 50's but lows range any where from 50 to 20.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hey anybody here in the Columbus/ deleware area sell firewood? If you could msg me back with some info so I can relay it to a customer of mine.



Regards,


----------



## 496 BB

Still looking good!

http://snowday.community.officelive.com/2012WinterForecast.aspx


----------



## PlowTeam5

give me 2 more weeks before the snow comes!!!!!!


----------



## 496 BB

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1352760 said:


> Old JP is slacking! LOL! JK! Thumbs Up I looked at the 15 day forcast and im not to happy. High temps upper 40's- upper 50's but lows range any where from 50 to 20.


Yeah, yeah. I know Mike. Been stuipd busy here. Just getting caught up on my paperwork right now. Anyway, we need to be ready for some possible snow in about a week to 10 days. Models are all over the place, but today's run excluding this last run that is running right now is now showing the possibility of this snow. Will check out the latest run in a bit and see what it shows. But don't be surprised if something comes out of no where from our local forcasters on some snow next week.


----------



## Young Pup

Tonights run of the gfs show light snow on Dec 1, Dec 2 a little break. Then more on the 4th which could be a little heavier. I am sure all this will change but gives you guys a little hint at what might happen in the near future.


----------



## Young Pup

BossPlow2010;1353036 said:


> Hey anybody here in the Columbus/ deleware area sell firewood? If you could msg me back with some info so I can relay it to a customer of mine.
> 
> Regards,


An old teacher of mine sells it. His name is CJ's Lawncare. Don't have his number handy but I will try to get it for you.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys read this. Josh is about 6 months away from getting the piece of paper that makes him an official meterologist. He has been pretty much spot on so give him some credit on this call.

http://weathermanusa.com/2011/11/21/a-wet-and-stormy-tuesday-is-in-store-next-week-changes-abound/


----------



## Mike S

PlowTeam5;1353573 said:


> give me 2 more weeks before the snow comes!!!!!!


Yes I agree! Im not ready yet, just picked up my parts today, and putting a down payment on a wheel loader tomorrow! Not ready! Not Ready!


----------



## Mike S

496 BB and Jp where and how do you find all that cool stuff! Love the snowday website!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1354894 said:


> 496 BB and Jp where and how do you find all that cool stuff! Love the snowday website!


Hey the snow is still showing up on tonights runs. too. Here is where I look at the models at. http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/...=index&cat=MODEL+GUIDANCE&page=MODEL+GUIDANCE


----------



## MahonLawnCare

496 BB;1351425 said:


> Put other one on salter Sam
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Car Quest Premium Batteries? The 3 year free replacement ones? Thinking those over the Interstates as the warranty is better. Price bout same. Need 3 anyways.


Have one in my 04...can't complain. I toasted one after one plow season got a free replacement last spring (2010) ran all last winter hoping it lasts this one too.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

looks like no snow for next 2 weeks according to accuweather for my area. hoping no snow until at least dec 15 so i can get all the clean ups done then it can snow all it wants.


----------



## chevyman51

I am getting let go from my job for the season at the end of next week so it needs to start snowing soon after that.


----------



## 496 BB

Mike S;1354894 said:


> 496 BB and Jp where and how do you find all that cool stuff! Love the snowday website!


Find it here and there. Im nowhere as good as JP is. Hell that model site he posted is like Hieroglyphics to me. I dont think any of us regardless of education or experience are any worse than forecasting that any weather guesser man around here.


----------



## loudcav

I hope it holds off a wile too granted Im just doing my own driveway but Ive been working on my truck and its not ready to drive this winter season need a few more weeks as Im kinda a lazy mechanic


----------



## cwby_ram

I'm not ready yet either. I'd take another 2 weeks to get ready.


----------



## NickT

Beautiful weather today, getting my truck cleaned out, tools loaded up and finishing touches on the salt spreader


----------



## loudcav

I would of loved to have been off friday and saturday the weather was great and I could of gotten alot done oh well out working late lol


----------



## Young Pup

Quick update as I am out the door to watch the game with Mom. Tuesday night into Weds am the southern half could be in the game for some accumulating sow. Be back later


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Young Pup;1357828 said:


> Quick update as I am out the door to watch the game with Mom. Tuesday night into Weds am the southern half could be in the game for some accumulating sow. Be back later


HOPE IT STAYS SOUTH FOR YOU GUYS CAUSE I NEED ANOTHER WEEK TO BE READY!


----------



## chevyman51

I am ready for snow now but for you guys that are still doin clean ups I hope yall get them done before it does come


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hope it comes north!


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1357828 said:


> Quick update as I am out the door to watch the game with Mom. Tuesday night into Weds am the southern half could be in the game for some accumulating sow. Be back later


Your crazy!!!! LOL! I think???


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1358562 said:


> Your crazy!!!! LOL! I think???


Still waiting on an update from one of the models I don't have access too. Waiting on someone to post the numbers for it. But some of the other models are showing just some light snow on the tail end of it. I need just a couple more days to get finished up here. But the next 3 days are going to be raining that is for sure.


----------



## Young Pup

Alot can change and will change so stay tuned. I will be back later after I visit with Mom again, so I willl have an update later from the models and Josh and from the one model I can get the numbers from. 

HPC Winter Weather Discussion: 

...CENTRAL/SOUTHERN APPALACHIANS…OH/TN VALLEYS…LOWER
MICHIGAN…

THE UPR LOW DEVELOPING OVER THE LWR MS VALLEY TODAY WILL GRADUALLY
PIVOT NORTHEAST INTO THE TN VALLEY BY MON NIGHT…AND THEN GAIN
SOME MOMENTUM IN MOVING PROGRESSIVELY UP JUST WEST OF THE
APPALACHIANS AND TWD THE UPR OH VALLEY AND LWR GRT LAKES REGION BY
TUES NIGHT. NOT MUCH COLD AIR IN PLACE EARLY ON…BUT THAT WILL
CHANGE WITH THIS SYS WITH TIME. THE UPR LOW SHOULD STRENGTHEN
ENOUGH THAT AS IT CROSSES INTO THE TN VALLEY AND GETS NEAR THE
APPALACHIANS…SUFFICIENT DYNAMIC COOLING AND LOWERING OF SNOW
LEVELS WILL ALLOW RAIN TO CHANGE TO SNOW BEFORE ENDING. THIS WILL
MAINLY BE FOR THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF THE CUMBERLAND PLATEAU AND
INTO THE CNTRL/SRN APPALACHIANS WHERE THE THERMAL COLUMN IS
EXPECTED TO COOL THE MOST. SNOWFALL ACCUMS OF UP TO A COUPLE
INCHES ARE POSSIBLE AS EARLY AS TUES MORNING FOR ERN TN…FAR NRN
GA AND WRN NC…AND THEN TUES NIGHT UP ACROSS ERN KY…SWRN
VA…WV AND POSSIBLY WRN PA AS COLD AIR ALOFT ARRIVES.

A MORE SIGNIFICANT SNOWSTORM ASSOCD WITH THE SAME SYS IS APPEARING
LIKELY LATE TUES INTO EARLY WED FARTHER BACK TO THE WEST ACROSS
PORTIONS OF CNTRL/NRN IND…WRN OH…AND ESP UP ACROSS LOWER MI AS
COLDER AIR ARRIVING ACROSS SRN CANADA AND THE UPR GRT LAKES REGION
GETS ENTRAINED SOUTHWARD AND TUCKED IN AROUND THE WEST SIDE OF THE
LOW CENTER. THERMAL PROFILES INITIALLY SUPPORT ALL RAIN ACROSS
THIS AREA…BUT LOW LVL COLD AIR ADVECTION COUPLED WITH DYNAMIC
COOLING ALOFT SHOULD SUPPORT A CHANGEOVER TO HVY SNOW WITHIN THE
DEFORMATION ZONE OF THE EJECTING UPR LOW. SNOWFALL RATES SHOULD BE
QUITE INTENSE…POSSIBLY EXCEEDING 2 INCH/HR…GIVEN THE DEGREE OF
COOLING COINCIDING WITH THE PRESENCE OF VERY STG DEEP LAYER
ASCENT/FORCING AND LOW/MID LVL MOISTURE TRANSPORT INTO THIS AREA.
THE LATEST THINKING IS THAT A SWATH OF 6 TO 10 INCHES OF SNOW MAY
FALL FROM NRN IND INTO SERN MI…WITH LOCALIZED HEAVIER AMTS
POSSIBLE.
THE PROBABILITY OF SIGNIFICANT ICING IS LESS THAN 10 PERCENT.

ORRISON
1


----------



## 496 BB

Cool. Looks like we will sit this one out though from what Im seeing/reading elsewhere. Hopefully soon. Hell thats still 2 days out so Im sure it will change 20 times from now


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I was hoping from the post you made yesterday it was going to be in my part of the southern Ohio...doesn't sound like it now


----------



## Young Pup

Remember a lot can change. I am on my phone so I will check the models out later


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

JP, we appreciate all the information that you have provided us the past few years. Thanks


----------



## 496 BB

Second that


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1359244 said:


> JP, we appreciate all the information that you have provided us the past few years. Thanks





496 BB;1359468 said:


> Second that


Thanks guys. Tell you this, I am sick of this rain. The early model tonight shows a rain/snow mix tuesday night into wednesday. The next model starts at 10:30pm


----------



## muffy189

thanks for the info... keep it coming


----------



## KevinClark

*bring on the snow!!!!!*


----------



## Young Pup

the model run is out to 9am on Wednesday morning. The rain/snow line is still back in Indianapolis. More in a bit.

Edit: Now out to 6pm. Maybe some light snow on this run is all we will see. Nothing major imo. There is one more run later that I can't get information on. I hope this guy will post the information up so I can pass it along. But there is another storm to keep an eye on for around the 5th and 6th.


----------



## Young Pup

I feel dizzy looking at the runs tonight. Maybe some light snow/rain mix at the end of this system. Then after that I don’t know what to think. I hope the runs on Monday are better looking then tonight runs. My head hurts from looking at these runs.


----------



## Young Pup

One last thing before going to bed. Here is an article by Josh, read it and you can see for yourself what is going on:

http://weathermanusa.com/2011/11/27/heavy-rain-then-first-solid-snow-in-store-for-the-region/


----------



## Pushin4U

hey guys, this is my first post on this site, but yes bring on that snow! I can't wait for it. Got the truck all ready finally!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Pushin4U;1359822 said:


> hey guys, this is my first post on this site, but yes bring on that snow! I can't wait for it. Got the truck all ready finally!


Where are you at in ohio?


----------



## Pushin4U

Elwer Lawn Care;1359923 said:


> Where are you at in ohio?


I'm in Mansfield


----------



## PlowTeam5

Got 8" of the white stuff on the road out here right now. Hope it slows down or I will be out here for along time.


----------



## muffy189

why the long post was there a picture supposed to be there


----------



## 496 BB

He thinks hes funny but really just full of sheet,,,,


----------



## muffy189

lol and i suppose its a white sheet haha


----------



## Mike S

This Just In!!!! I got a hold of this top secret information today about the weather this season!!!! SSSHHH! Dont Tell anybody else!!!! LOL! :laughing: Thanks snow ex! So now every body needs to run out and buy snow ex stuff!Thumbs Up JP, if only you had this info! LOL!!!


----------



## Mike S

Beat that!!!!! Lol!!!!!!


----------



## muffy189

thats awesome


----------



## NickT

PT 5 that's 8" of rain out there take your snow colored sun glasses off


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1360611 said:


> This Just In!!!! I got a hold of this top secret information today about the weather this season!!!! SSSHHH! Dont Tell anybody else!!!! LOL! :laughing: Thanks snow ex! So now every body needs to run out and buy snow ex stuff!Thumbs Up JP, if only you had this info! LOL!!!


Dang I did not have clearance for that one. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Temp is down to 32 imby here. And this is out for n/w Ohio. 

Winter Storm Warning 
Alert: ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM EST WEDNESDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN NORTHERN INDIANA HAS ISSUED A 
WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM 
EST WEDNESDAY. 
HAZARDOUS WEATHER... 

* RAIN WILL BRIEFLY MIX WITH SLEET AND THEN RAPIDLY SWITCH TO 
SNOW. THE SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES FROM MID AFTERNOON 
INTO EARLY EVENING WITH SNOWFALL RATES OF AN INCH OR MORE PER 
HOUR POSSIBLE. THUNDERSNOW WILL BE POSSIBLE IN A FEW LOCATIONS 
PRODUCING LOCALLY HIGHER SNOWFALL RATES. BY EARLY EVENING 3 TO 
6 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED ACROSS THE WARNING AREA...WITH 
HIGHEST AMOUNTS GENERALLY ALONG AND WEST OF INTERSTATE 69. 
ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 2 INCHES ARE EXPECTED THIS 
EVENING FOR TOTALS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES BY LATE TONIGHT. 
IMPACTS... 

* SNOW WILL INITIALLY MELT ON WARM ROADS...BUT WILL RAPIDLY BEGIN 
TO STICK AND ACCUMULATE AS TEMPERATURES FALL...CAUSING SLIPPERY 
CONDITIONS. HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE LIKELY FOR THE 
AFTERNOON AND EVENING COMMUTE AND AGAIN WEDNESDAY MORNING. 

* HEAVY WET SNOW AND WINDY CONDITIONS THIS EVENING MAY LEAD TO 
SCATTERED POWER OUTAGES. 
Instructions: A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...MIXED WITH SLEET...ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE. 
Target Area: Defiance
Fulton
Paulding


----------



## Young Pup

Modles still showing a light snow around the areas. But this is now a nowcast situation. Need to keep an eye on radar and observations out to the west of here. I see snow on the In/Oh border now. So STayed tuned. Road temps are averaging right around 40 here as of a little bit ago. Down in Cincy the average was about 43.N/w ohio was around 40 too. So guys I did not look up toward the n/e.


----------



## Young Pup

Special Weather Statement 
Alert: ...FIRST ACCUMULATING SNOW OF THE SEASON EXPECTED TONIGHT... 
RAIN WILL MIX WITH SNOW AROUND SUNSET AND THEN CHANGE OVER TO ALL 
SNOW BETWEEN 7 PM AND 10 PM. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OVERNIGHT ARE 
EXPECTED TO BE UP TO AN INCH. 
WET SNOW WILL INITIALLY ACCUMULATE ON GRASSY AREAS BUT AS TEMPERATURES 
DROP TO NEAR FREEZING THERE MAY BE A VERY LIGHT SLUSHY ACCUMULATION 
ON PAVEMENT. 
MOTORISTS SHOULD BE ALERT TO CHANGING CONDITIONS AS SOME LESSER 
TRAVELED ROADS MAY TEMPORARILY BECOME SLICK. 
Instructions: 
Target Area: Champaign
Clark
Delaware
Greene
Madison
Miami
Montgomery
Preble
Union


----------



## Young Pup

Special Weather Statement 
Alert: ...FIRST ACCUMULATING SNOW OF THE SEASON EXPECTED TONIGHT... 
RAIN WILL MIX WITH SNOW AROUND SUNSET AND THEN CHANGE OVER TO ALL 
SNOW BETWEEN 6 PM AND 9 PM. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OVERNIGHT ARE EXPECTED 
TO BE BETWEEN ONE AND THREE INCHES. 
WET SNOW WILL INITIALLY ACCUMULATE ON GRASSY AREAS BUT AS TEMPERATURES 
DROP TO NEAR FREEZING THERE MAY BE A SLUSHY ACCUMULATION ON PAVEMENT. 
MOTORISTS SHOULD BE ALERT TO CHANGING CONDITIONS AS SOME LESSER 
TRAVELED ROADS MAY TEMPORARILY BECOME SLICK. 
Instructions: 
Target Area: Auglaize
Darke
Hardin
Logan
Mercer
Shelby


----------



## Young Pup

Special Weather Statement 
Alert: ...FIRST ACCUMULATING SNOW OF THE SEASON EXPECTED TONIGHT... 
RAIN WILL MIX WITH SNOW EARLY THIS EVENING AND THEN CHANGE OVER 
TO ALL SNOW BETWEEN 8 PM AND 11 PM. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OVERNIGHT 
ARE EXPECTED TO BE LESS THAN AN INCH. 
WET SNOW WILL INITIALLY ACCUMULATE ON GRASSY AREAS BUT AS TEMPERATURES 
DROP TO NEAR FREEZING THERE MAY BE A VERY LIGHT SLUSHY ACCUMULATION 
ON PAVEMENT. 
MOTORISTS SHOULD BE ALERT TO CHANGING CONDITIONS AS SOME LESSER 
TRAVELED ROADS MAY TEMPORARILY BECOME SLICK. 
Instructions: 
Target Area: Butler
Clermont
Clinton
Hamilton
Warren 


Forecast Office: NWS Wilmington (Southwest


----------



## CNCServices

Not quite ready for accumulation in the dayton area, , ,


----------



## Young Pup

CNCServices;1361414 said:


> Not quite ready for accumulation in the dayton area, , ,


Welcome to the site.

I am not really ready either. lol But we have no statement for us. Be back later as I am heading to the airport. I can't take it anymore, I am leaving town. lol


----------



## CNCServices

Thanks & we see u around, , ,


----------



## Pushin4U

Hope we get some accumulation around the Mansfield area. Looking forward to trying my new truck and plow out!


----------



## 496 BB

Damnit IM ready for it. Have been since about July when I was sweating my balls off working outside. Either way Im ready to make money. More money is good money and its all green and spends the same. You can NEVER have too much money.


----------



## Pushin4U

496 BB;1361458 said:


> Damnit IM ready for it. Have been since about July when I was sweating my balls off working outside. Either way Im ready to make money. More money is good money and its all green and spends the same. You can NEVER have too much money.


words to live by! :salute::redbounce


----------



## chevyman51

I was ready then my truck started leaking oil it getting fixed but won't be ready till thursday so I hope it holds off.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Snowing hard here south of dayton, starting to slush up in the middle of the roads where cars aren't driving. Looking good for a salt run in the early AM Thumbs Up


----------



## chevyman51

There is a guy here in hamilton salting already and its not sticking to the grass yet.


----------



## CNCServices

$$$ Bein Made, , , ,


----------



## 496 BB

chevyman51;1361852 said:


> There is a guy here in hamilton salting already and its not sticking to the grass yet.


Im sure he wont be getting that contract again


----------



## CNCServices

Lol, , ,


----------



## justgeorge

ohiogreenworks;1361742 said:


> Snowing hard here south of dayton, starting to slush up in the middle of the roads where cars aren't driving. Looking good for a salt run in the early AM Thumbs Up


That would be nice since I spent a lot of the day getting my new salt spreader installed. Multiple trips to the hardware and auto parts stores.....

But I plugged it all in tonight and it worked first time!


----------



## Mike S

chevyman51;1361852 said:


> There is a guy here in hamilton salting already and its not sticking to the grass yet.


Pre salting, nice!Thumbs Up That guy probably Pre bills also!:laughing:


----------



## CNCServices

Has anyone heard about the lima sidney area any accumulation yet ?


----------



## broncscott

Hey chevyman51 what part of Hamilton are you from. I am from Fairfield Township.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

CNCServices;1362024 said:


> Has anyone heard about the lima sidney area any accumulation yet ?


I'm 15 min from lima, the weather station there showed 1.5" measured on a picknic table. Wet roads where i'm at. Was slushy roads aroiund 4:30 this afternoon. Truck is loaded incase, nws says 1-2, wait untill 2 am and get up and see...


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1362099 said:


> I'm 15 min from lima, the weather station there showed 1.5" measured on a picknic table. Wet roads where i'm at. Was slushy roads aroiund 4:30 this afternoon. Truck is loaded incase, nws says 1-2, wait untill 2 am and get up and see...


TRavis, I just got back in and looking at radar you are in line for more snow tonight. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## AMS77

Anyone hearing anything about eastern ohio over on the PA WV border


----------



## Young Pup

AMS77;1362129 said:


> Anyone hearing anything about eastern ohio over on the PA WV border


I have not, but here is a radar you can look at. Nothing on NWS Site for over that way yet either:

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true


----------



## cwby_ram

Good to see everyone again! Just like all season, running behind on everything. Now I'm thinking about running out tonight and putting the spreader on.  
Thanks, JP, for all the updates!


----------



## AMS77

Young Pup;1362138 said:


> I have not, but here is a radar you can look at. Nothing on NWS Site for over that way yet either:
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true


Thanks for the link. Getting ready to watch the local guys and see what they say.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1362164 said:


> Good to see everyone again! Just like all season, running behind on everything. Now I'm thinking about running out tonight and putting the spreader on.
> Thanks, JP, for all the updates!


Your welcome. I am playin the waiting game. I can't see us haviing to do anything. Unless the stuff piviots in from the west then we MIGHT have to. But I will wait to put the salt an spreader in. lol


----------



## Young Pup

AMS77;1362170 said:


> Thanks for the link. Getting ready to watch the local guys and see what they say.


Your Welcome. I am watching th Buckeyes game and will flip to the local guys when the time comes. lol


----------



## AMS77

Young Pup;1362182 said:


> Your Welcome. I am watching th Buckeyes game and will flip to the local guys when the time comes. lol


Damn i forgot they were on. :realmad:


----------



## buddy4781

Just looked at the radar and the storm looks like it is done in Tipp City leaving us 1" on the picnic table.


----------



## Mike S

Im going to say it! Glad we didnt get anything!


----------



## Bossman 92

Me too Mike, one more week and we will be set.

Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## Pushin4U

Well, We didn't get much here. Maybe a dusting or so. Just enough to make everything slick this morning and cause a couple accidents on the bridge


----------



## chevyman51

broncscott;1362089 said:


> Hey chevyman51 what part of Hamilton are you from. I am from Fairfield Township.


I am on the west side over by lowes.


----------



## broncscott

chevyman51;1362657 said:


> I am on the west side over by lowes.


All the good places to eat over there


----------



## chevyman51

Yeah and that's why I got this big gut that won't go away


----------



## 496 BB

JP when it looking like we getting a good amount?


----------



## PlowTeam5

Went to the bank today and someone salted the heck out of it. I think someone got alil to excited and couldnt hold their salt in. The amount of snow on there you would of thought we had 2 inches of ice on the parking lot.


----------



## Pushin4U

PlowTeam5;1362900 said:


> Went to the bank today and someone salted the heck out of it. I think someone got alil to excited and couldnt hold their salt in. The amount of snow on there you would of thought we had 2 inches of ice on the parking lot.


:laughing:

He didn't want anybody to slit and fall!  Plus, He's still probably working the kinks out of his spreader controller.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1362432 said:


> Im going to say it! Glad we didnt get anything!


Me too, I almost am down with the cleanups. With any luck, I will be tomorrow. yippee skippeeeeeeee dippeeeeeeeeeee. lol


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1362890 said:


> JP when it looking like we getting a good amount?


Just got done looknig at the noon model runs and we need to keep an eye on the beginning of next week. Mainly rain to start but changing to snow.


----------



## 496 BB

Thanks bud


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1363042 said:


> Thanks bud


No problem. I will watch the runs later on tonight. But since the sun was out, so was I trying to finish up for the year. I don't want to see another rain drop this year. lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Even tho I don't trust many weather stations but most are showing the snow threat again around the 8th. I salted one property today, was spoty for sure. My friends over in indiana got their first push in.


----------



## NickT

Yeah heard the indy boys got a decent accumulation


----------



## Young Pup

No big changes on the models tonight. One is still running and another one starts later. I am tired, i am going to bed. Will check and see what is going on tomorrow after I get done working or before I go out. I might have to let it warm up a little. lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Any updates for the end of next week? I see TWC is forecasting a 60-70 percent chance starting next Thursday and carrying into Friday...

Thanks for keeping us up to date! It's nice to know what may be coming...


----------



## NickT

Yeah JP I rally appreciate the heads up. I have to give at least 24 hour notice to my job to get the day off for plowing. Thanks for all you do


----------



## Young Pup

Hey guys, busy day here. Just got in for the day and am eating a bite of dinner. Then I will check things out on the models. Before next weekend we need to keep an eye on the start of the week storm though. Be back in a few.


----------



## Young Pup

Just read on skyeye that two of the foreign models are showing a snowstorm next weds posted by the owner. Models at this point show rain to snow. one model is getting ready to start here in 10 minutes.


----------



## 4700dan

So much for the worst winter, man at this time last year we were plowing our a$$es off some perdiction


----------



## zevychevy

hopefully we get some good snow this year. Got some spotting here in canton so well see what the rest of the winter holds.


----------



## Bossman 92

NO kidding Dan! What a slow start. Nothing to speak of for the first 2 weeks of December, and that scares me.

Bossman


----------



## Mike S

Now guys Snow Ex say differently! LOL! I was looking at the extended forecast and Dam what a bummer!


----------



## Young Pup

Geez guys it is only December 2nd. Rain is being showed for early next week then some wet snow on the backend for Wednesday. Going to be a long weekend to watch the models.


----------



## 4700dan

Young Pup don't take this the wrong way but all this hype about how this winter was to be worst than last year, well I'm thinking it's nothing but hype you can look at as many models as you want but I keep seeing rain and everytime it's calling for snow it has been to warm , some of us have more than just 1 truck and we are iching to get out there and push some money into piles Thumbs Up Keep giving us a heads up on your models like I said your doing a good job but the guys putting the info in your models is a little , well :laughing:


----------



## Pushin4U

Mike S;1365738 said:


> Now guys Snow Ex say differently! LOL! I was looking at the extended forecast and Dam what a bummer!


I agree, lets go with the Snow Ex model Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

4700dan;1366150 said:


> Young Pup don't take this the wrong way but all this hype about how this winter was to be worst than last year, well I'm thinking it's nothing but hype you can look at as many models as you want but I keep seeing rain and everytime it's calling for snow it has been to warm , some of us have more than just 1 truck and we are iching to get out there and push some money into piles Thumbs Up Keep giving us a heads up on your models like I said your doing a good job but the guys putting the info in your models is a little , well :laughing:


No offense taken. Just because I have one truck doesn't mean that I am not itching to get out there and make some money.(Hopefully a plow on the 2nd truck listed below soon) 1 truck, 2 trucks, or 3 trucks we are all in this to make money.

The bad news is we can't blame this modeling on human error. We have to blame it on the computers, weather ballons and all of this other technology that they are using.  Now the weather forecaster himself needs to break down the models and use his knowledge and try to look into a crystal ball to predict what is going to happen. That you can call human error, but even these guys can't predict the future no matter how many models you look at.I know you guys up north are use to pushing by now, but the winds just have not set up right for the lake effect to kick in.

Here is some information on the models;

http://www.oar.noaa.gov/weather/t_modeling.html

I am hoping that the pattern does change for all us. If not we just sit on here and complain about getting no snow all winter. lol:waving:


----------



## 496 BB

We'll get it. Everything I read says January will be a rough month. I dont think its going to be like last winter having all those BS little pushes every week or two. I think its going to be HUGE dumpings every now and then. Just because they predict alot of snow for the winter doesnt mean its going to come in little increments. You could get your whole amount plus some in two storms and still be over your avg for the year. Noone said it was going to snow everyday. Way I look at it is if its taking this long to change then its gonna be good.


----------



## tjjn06

I'm just hoping to a good year. Don't like seeing the equipment just sit there costing me money.


----------



## Young Pup

Read this:

http://weathermanusa.com/2011/12/03/rain-to-end-weekend-snow-midweek-looms/

The storm is east tonight on the model run before the cold air gets in here.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I think I am prolly the only one here that will say this but I dont know why people are so excited to sit in a truck goin back and forth across parking lots for 30+ hours at a time. I mean I agree the money that is made snowplowing is awesome and I love all the cash that can be made when we get dumped on but after 18 yrs of block laying and concrete pouring my back is happy to not have any snow right now. I understand this is alot of peoples winter income as it is a cushion for myself but I am not one bit mad that it has not snowed yet.

Now with that all said, WHERE IS THE DAMN SNOW


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1367453 said:


> I think I am prolly the only one here that will say this but I dont know why people are so excited to sit in a truck goin back and forth across parking lots for 30+ hours at a time. I mean I agree the money that is made snowplowing is awesome and I love all the cash that can be made when we get dumped on but after 18 yrs of block laying and concrete pouring my back is happy to not have any snow right now. I understand this is alot of peoples winter income as it is a cushion for myself but I am not one bit mad that it has not snowed yet.
> 
> Now with that all said, WHERE IS THE DAMN SNOW


I hear you on the back issues. I just started prednisone on Saturday for my back problems. Guess I should have gone to the doctor sooner. Feels a little bit better right now, but I still have 9 more days of this to take too.

Winter is now canceled. Break out your rainsuits,instead of the carharts, get your squeeges on the trucks instead of the plows and go make some money. :salute:


----------



## golfcar

I think I'm going to have to put a rubber edge on my plow and start plowing water off the road. One big squeege.


----------



## 496 BB

Yea this rain is starting to be gay


----------



## 496 BB

Pretty ******* bad when Texas gets SNOW before we do http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=TXZ012&warncounty=TXC375&firewxzone=TXZ012&local_place1=9+Miles+NNW+Rick+Husband+Amarillo+Intl+Airport+TX&product1=Winter+Storm+Warning


----------



## NickT

Duck feet......


----------



## tjjn06

Our waterways are a few feet deep. Maybe it's time to bust out the jetskis (or rafting tube) and make some rainbows out of the rain. Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

Special weather statement
national weather service wilmington oh
338 pm est tue dec 6 2011

inz050-058-059-066-ohz026-034-035-042>044-051-052-060-061-070-
070500-
wayne-fayette in-union in-franklin in-hardin-mercer-auglaize-
darke-shelby-logan-miami-champaign-preble-montgomery-butler-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
Brookville...kenton...celina...wapakoneta...greenville...sidney...
Bellefontaine...piqua...urbana...eaton...dayton...hamilton
338 pm est tue dec 6 2011

...freezing drizzle possible this evening...

Areas of drizzle will continue until midnight tonight. As
temperatures slowly cool below freezing this evening...the
drizzle may transition to freezing drizzle. Use extra caution
while traveling this afternoon and evening as road conditions
could change rapidly.


----------



## 496 BB

JP I would like to hear some GOOD NEWS from you regarding a soon to be snow event please


----------



## tjjn06

496 BB;1370515 said:


> JP I would like to hear some GOOD NEWS from you regarding a soon to be snow event please


+1
Snow please!!


----------



## NickT

Yeah JP, man its your fault^^


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the snow nazi that I am says "no snow for you". On the first late night run of the night looks like light snow on Thursday night into Friday. But let's see what the other stuff shows or says. Sorry no snow for you yet. :salute:


----------



## Hannalie

JP do you know of any good forums or people that forecast lake effect snow. I know it is a guessing game but I can't find anyone that specializes in it.


----------



## Hannalie

Not sure if it will happen but the models are trending west and colder.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1370785 said:


> JP do you know of any good forums or people that forecast lake effect snow. I know it is a guessing game but I can't find anyone that specializes in it.


PM Sent to you.


----------



## Mike S

Did every one see the snow flurries!!!!!???? JP!!!!! MAKE IT SNOW!!!!!!!! LOL! JK!


----------



## born2farm

Mike S;1371175 said:


> Did every one see the snow flurries!!!!!???? JP!!!!! MAKE IT SNOW!!!!!!!! LOL! JK!


We got some in my area. Just enough to tease


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1371175 said:


> Did every one see the snow flurries!!!!!???? JP!!!!! MAKE IT SNOW!!!!!!!! LOL! JK!


I think I saw about 3 of them a little bit ago. lol


----------



## PlowTeam5

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Just got a phone call. Another big concrete inside job to do. Another 2 more weeks of work. No snow till after xmas ok bros????


----------



## AMS77

It snowing in eastern Ohio. Going to get things ready and that will prolly make it quit snowing.


----------



## AMS77

PlowTeam5;1371202 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Just got a phone call. Another big concrete inside job to do. Another 2 more weeks of work. No snow till after xmas ok bros????


I know what you mean we are still pouring outside of course bragging the blankets around with us covering and uncovering gets old especially after being out all nigh salting and plowing.


----------



## golfcar

I saw it, but not for long.


----------



## born2farm

Any word on this snow coming Friday? Everything I see is saying a good chance of snow, but no accumulation predictions??


----------



## chevyman51

Santa came early today got the mount and harness for the new truck I know what I will be spending my weekend doing.


----------



## PlowTeam5

AMS77;1371304 said:


> I know what you mean we are still pouring outside of course bragging the blankets around with us covering and uncovering gets old especially after being out all nigh salting and plowing.


OMG the blankets. Hate dragging those things around all over. Luckily we are pouring inside. But I do got a small 20x10 to do outside tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1371764 said:


> OMG the blankets. Hate dragging those things around all over. Luckily we are pouring inside. But I do got a small 20x10 to do outside tomorrow.


Cant wait for some fluffy snow to take this new 4x4 rc out in  BAUCE!


----------



## f250man

Well up here in the N.E. corner they are calling from anywhere between 2-4" and by me 4- 6" we will see im ready for some SNOW


----------



## AMS77

Well as usual put the plow and spreader on yesterday afternoon and it immediately quit snowing:realmad: go figure!!!


----------



## Mike_13

Curious to see predictions for snowfall amounts near the Cuyahoga/Lake county borders. One news station says 1-2". The others haven't given out numbers yet.


----------



## 496 BB

Mike_13;1372230 said:


> Curious to see predictions for snowfall amounts near the Cuyahoga/Lake county borders. One news station says 1-2". The others haven't given out numbers yet.


You know how the news is....wait until its snowing then give amounts


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1372118 said:


> Cant wait for some fluffy snow to take this new 4x4 rc out in  BAUCE!


I'm gonna make a small plow for the Revo and do my sidewalks with while sitting in the truck the whole time, LIKE A BAUCE


----------



## Young Pup

Still just see a light snow for the central part ohio, but the n/e looks to be in for 1 to 3 looking at the latest model that just ran. The other is starting right now.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Woke up to a little dusting on the grass and truck. The roads are just wet. Possibility of 1-3 later on today but we will have to wait and see about that. Nothing is on the truck so it will most likely snow.


----------



## KevinClark

My area of Trumbull county just had a dusting. If you went about 8 -9 miles North of me in Trumbull county there were about 2 inches on the ground and road ways. Calling for 3 + for us this afternoon.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Grass is covered here but roads are slick in spots, some drive have a dusting, some don't. Went ahead and salted some walks on commercial places but that was it.


----------



## chevyman51

Nothing here not even a flurry.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

^^^^^Yep, same here.^^^^


----------



## 496 BB

Saw flakes today!


----------



## clark lawn

Got flurries here but its still to warm for anything to really happen.


----------



## chevyman51

Flurried here for a little bit but nothin to write home about


----------



## tjs27

Just wanted to say Hello to fellow Ohio Plowers. Been on site for long time just haven't blogged much. Hope all of us in the Central and Southern part of state get some snow soon. 

Have fun up North tonight!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

snowed pretty decent down here but it just melted off when it hit. roads are wet. county was out salting. might have to make a run later if it gets cold enough and doesn't dry up. we'll see.


----------



## Bossman 92

JP................ What do you think about the end of next week? Also when do you see us getting out of this pattern we are in?

Thanks and GO SNOW!


----------



## 496 BB

tjs27;1374246 said:


> Just wanted to say Hello to fellow Ohio Plowers. Been on site for long time just haven't blogged much. Hope all of us in the Central and Southern part of state get some snow soon.
> 
> Have fun up North tonight!!


Hello to you as well.

Im starting to think all this bullshyt hype is indeed just that. I see 50* weather for a day or two next week in my forecast. I know its still early for us but the way all these predictions have tilted toward was it was already going to be snowing by now. So either we are going to be sunbathing and broke this winter or its going to snow like a mutha in January and February. Im banking on the latter. Either way we will all be b!tching about it by winters end so whenever it starts it starts


----------



## Mike S

Cant believe no snow yet!!!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Had our first snow friday morning about an inch. Just threw salt but thats a start. I'm thinking January old man winter will let loose! Happy Holidays to all fellow Ohioan's.:waving:


----------



## NickT

Looked at the 10 day on the weather channel, doesn't look to promising for snow. Hope we have some for Christmas.


----------



## Mike S

Thats a good start! nothing yet and no sign for a while. So I decided to re pin and bush my wheel loader. LoL. Going to start looking for more projects soon if this keeps up.


----------



## cet

Mike S;1376439 said:


> Cant believe no snow yet!!!


But I'm loven it.


----------



## Mike S

cet;1376462 said:


> But I'm loven it.


You and your yearly contracts suck! LOL! Jk!Thumbs Up and hope your payup


----------



## cet

Mike S;1376493 said:


> You and your yearly contracts suck! LOL! Jk!Thumbs Up and hope your payup


At times I still think about that stupid cat.

I'm sure your snow will come. It always does.


----------



## 4700dan

Mike S;1376493 said:


> You and your yearly contracts suck! LOL! Jk!Thumbs Up and hope your payup


Hey Mike, it's Dan I wanted to check with you again on that Case w20 over in blacklick what was wrong with that machine


----------



## Mike S

If you want I will go look at it for you and get all the info. I know the owner of that place now. LOL! It old but dont know anything else other then the paint was slapped on it. Let me know its really close to me.


----------



## 4700dan

Mike S;1376629 said:


> If you want I will go look at it for you and get all the info. I know the owner of that place now. LOL! It old but dont know anything else other then the paint was slapped on it. Let me know its really close to me.


yes if you could that would be great then call me thanks mike


----------



## Mike S

no problem dan!


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1374720 said:


> JP................ What do you think about the end of next week? Also when do you see us getting out of this pattern we are in?
> 
> Thanks and GO SNOW!


I will check the models in a bit. Been a crazy weekend trying to catch up on paperwork and other stuff. Still have a stack in front of me to work on. As of Friday it was not looking good on the models but I am sure that might have changed. Anyway a cold start here today and temps look to be in the 50;s later this week. Maybe we will go from fall to spring to winter to spring again this season.

One thing I noticed yesterday is how green the grass is for this time of year around here. Pretty stinking crazy. Normally it is brown and ugly out there, but with all the rain we have gotten on a bright sunny day it doesn't look to bad out there. Only one thing is missing:

SNOW


----------



## PlowTeam5

Wasn't the weather pattern the same back in 08 when we had that blizzard that dumped alot of snow in march. I seem to remember it being a very wet year and snow getting a late start with warm temps in mid-late december. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1376958 said:


> I will check the models in a bit. Been a crazy weekend trying to catch up on paperwork and other stuff. Still have a stack in front of me to work on. As of Friday it was not looking good on the models but I am sure that might have changed. Anyway a cold start here today and temps look to be in the 50;s later this week. Maybe we will go from fall to spring to winter to spring again this season.
> 
> One thing I noticed yesterday is how green the grass is for this time of year around here. Pretty stinking crazy. Normally it is brown and ugly out there, but with all the rain we have gotten on a bright sunny day it doesn't look to bad out there. Only one thing is missing:
> 
> SNOW


My neighboor was mowing his grass today! WTF!


----------



## Mike S

PlowTeam5;1377561 said:


> Wasn't the weather pattern the same back in 08 when we had that blizzard that dumped alot of snow in march. I seem to remember it being a very wet year and snow getting a late start with warm temps in mid-late december. Correct me if I am wrong.


I think your right. Not last christmas but the two before it we had 50ish degree weather christmas day.


----------



## clark lawn

Mike S;1377606 said:


> My neighboor was mowing his grass today! WTF!


Im still mowing some. mine is on about 2 weeks and it could use it again.


----------



## KevinClark

PlowTeam5;1377561 said:


> Wasn't the weather pattern the same back in 08 when we had that blizzard that dumped alot of snow in march. I seem to remember it being a very wet year and snow getting a late start with warm temps in mid-late december. Correct me if I am wrong.


If I remember correctly I think you are correct. I was in the Cleveland area at that time and I some what remember it like that.


----------



## muffy189

hey kevin how do you like the snow dogg plow?


----------



## KevinClark

muffy189;1377765 said:


> hey kevin how do you like the snow dogg plow?


Hey Muff,

LOVE it! Best plow I have ever used. And amazing customer support! PM if you have any questions


----------



## PlowTeam5

KevinClark;1377762 said:


> If I remember correctly I think you are correct. I was in the Cleveland area at that time and I some what remember it like that.


Well if this is correct, then we should not be worried about the snow getting a late start on us this year.


----------



## Pushin4U

PlowTeam5;1377561 said:


> Wasn't the weather pattern the same back in 08 when we had that blizzard that dumped alot of snow in march. I seem to remember it being a very wet year and snow getting a late start with warm temps in mid-late december. Correct me if I am wrong.


I remember last year being we didn't our BIG snow till after the first of the year but if i recall we had some snow on the ground by Christmas as well as it was alot colder. It's supposed to be 54 degrees here tomorrow


----------



## 496 BB

It will come. January we will all be pushing probably all month long.


----------



## tjjn06

496 BB;1378417 said:


> It will come. January we will all be pushing probably all month long.


We can only hope!!


----------



## cwby_ram

I'll take one more week. Been trying to decide whether to buy a new truck or fix my old junk. Think I settled on fixing my old junk one more year. Nothing like waiting til the last minute.


----------



## Young Pup

I have not looked at any models the past couple of days. From what I read a little bit earlier we might have some snow chances in the next couple of weeks. Again, I have not looked at any models. Just posting what I read on Skyeye by the owner.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1377606 said:


> My neighboor was mowing his grass today! WTF!


If I could get my mowers out, I would have gone out and done a couple of lawns today myself. But after hand unloading two skids of calcium right in front of the mowers at storage, no way in hell am I going to move that until I need to load some up on the truck.


----------



## alsam116

i was thinking the same thing on the late start that maybe well have a late finish. AND A BIG FINISH. if it doesnt snow by mid jan im going to start selling things to pay the bills.


----------



## Pushin4U

alsam116;1380505 said:


> i was thinking the same thing on the late start that maybe well have a late finish. AND A BIG FINISH. if it doesnt snow by mid jan im going to start selling things to pay the bills.


X2.....I Couldn't agree anymore. I need to make some money!payup


----------



## Mike S

I hope it F%$#ing snows I bought a wheel loader! LOL! JP what do you think is this year going to be a wash? JK! Im ready for what ever happens. Hand unloading cal, thats gay! LOL!


----------



## 4700dan

Mike, hey it's Dan just wondering if you got pics of the finished wheel loader with the new items on it or any pics of the tear down, we did not get that wheel loader but I see the guy in Blacklick has another wheel loader besides the W20 hum!


----------



## AMS77

They are calling for an 1" or so for us on the eastern side of ohio but not to much to excited about.


----------



## CNCServices

I know its far out but i seen a couple model runs dis mornin on accuweather saying snow dec 27 & 28 not snow showers but ( snow ) hopefully we'll be able to do sumthen !!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1381518 said:


> I hope it F%$#ing snows I bought a wheel loader! LOL! JP what do you think is this year going to be a wash? JK! Im ready for what ever happens. Hand unloading cal, thats gay! LOL!


Told you guys, the "snow nazi" says no snow for you this year. :waving: Had to store the calcium somewhere and the storage was the best place for it. lol Shawn would not bring his bobcat over and unload it for me. lol j/k I did not even ask him

I saw a glimer of hope on the model runs last night towards the end of the month. Not quite sure about next week the models are in disagreement. Imagine that. Models are running now, so it will be interesting to see what they show in a bit.. Until then I have errands to run.


----------



## Mike S

4700dan;1381594 said:


> Mike, hey it's Dan just wondering if you got pics of the finished wheel loader with the new items on it or any pics of the tear down, we did not get that wheel loader but I see the guy in Blacklick has another wheel loader besides the W20 hum!


Well Tom and I got it all back together today! Turned out great! Just have to top off hydro fluid, power wash, and a few other little things then it is all done!!!! All the bushing work turned out great, its very tight now. I will take more pics tomorrow. All the bushings and pins where custom made, no store bought pins and bushings.

The other loader your talking about is it the Trojan 1500? If it is I can tell you all about it! The previous owner let me look at it before he got rid of it.....


----------



## 4700dan

Mike S;1382496 said:


> Well Tom and I got it all back together today! Turned out great! Just have to top off hydro fluid, power wash, and a few other little things then it is all done!!!! All the bushing work turned out great, its very tight now. I will take more pics tomorrow. All the bushings and pins where custom made, no store bought pins and bushings.
> 
> The other loader your talking about is it the Trojan 1500? If it is I can tell you all about it! The previous owner let me look at it before he got rid of it.....


Yeh it's the trojan but if you did not buy it then I don't think I would want it because if it was any good I'm sure you would have bought it, but enlighten me on the loader when you have a min. Thanks Mike


----------



## Scottscape

w20 loader in blacklick needs brakes, loses prime real easy, no heat and a few cylinders are leaking pretty good. it was a pretty dress on ebay but when I went to see it I found out what was under its skirt.


----------



## Scottscape

got some pics of our loader that I just added to the shelf. International Hough 90 20' Pusher. Everything operable. 24v system. This thing is a powerhouse


----------



## cwby_ram

That thing's a monster! Nice machine!


----------



## tjjn06

Very nice! Always like to see hard work pay off!!


----------



## Mike S

Scottscape, where will you park your machine? Looks really nice! Post some more pics when you get more.


----------



## Mike S

Who saw the snow today? LOL! Got snow on the grass out at my house and also saw ODOT running around tonight dumping salt on wet areas.


----------



## 4700dan

Mike S;1383366 said:


> Who saw the snow today? LOL! Got snow on the grass out at my house and also saw ODOT running around tonight dumping salt on wet areas.


I just got done doing a salt run roads coverd here


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1383366 said:


> Who saw the snow today? LOL! Got snow on the grass out at my house and also saw ODOT running around tonight dumping salt on wet areas.


I was up in Dublin all day. Had snow on the grass and some tree limbs. Lots were wet when I left an hour ago up there. The snow was still on the there in spots when I left too.


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;1382955 said:


> got some pics of our loader that I just added to the shelf. International Hough 90 20' Pusher. Everything operable. 24v system. This thing is a powerhouse


Damn what did you do, pick up the airport or somethig? lol j/k Nice machine you have there.


----------



## muffy189

thank god i finaly made a few bucks tonight


----------



## Burkartsplow

3-4 inches scatered from downtown cleveland west to westlake. 8 hrs of plowing and heading back out in am to cleanup.


----------



## KevinClark

We got any where from 1" - 4" depending where you were in our area. I didn't have the amount I needed where my clients are to get a push in. There calling for around 1"-2" overnight so if this happens I will get out in the am and make some money.


----------



## cwby_ram

Nothing here but a few slick spots so far.


----------



## herbert02

All the snow seemed to be along the lake shore and a few miles in land. Started at 4 finished at 1130. Very unexpected snow fall but can't complain. New back drag worked awesome in this wet heavy stuff.


----------



## Scottscape

Loaders stay on site. I'll get more pictures after first push. Almost bought a w18 the other day. nice clean machine.


----------



## AMS77

Well finally got some white stuff not enough to plow but did get to a salt run in payup.


----------



## 496 BB

I love how Texas has more snow than us so far this year. Amarillo bout to get 12-15" thru Tues. Nice.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1383758 said:


> I love how Texas has more snow than us so far this year. Amarillo bout to get 12-15" thru Tues. Nice.


Road trip anyone???

Not looking good for anything this week as of today's models runs. N/e Ohio might get a little more LE snow but will change back to rain too.


----------



## 496 BB

Damn Global Warming


----------



## chevyman51

I know how to make it snow guys we all need to put our plows back in storage. Then we will get a blizzard because we won't have out stuff ready.


----------



## tjjn06

chevyman51;1383868 said:


> I know how to make it snow guys we all need to put our plows back in storage. Then we will get a blizzard because we won't have out stuff ready.


Ain't that the freaking truth!! :laughing:


----------



## Mike S

chevyman51;1383868 said:


> I know how to make it snow guys we all need to put our plows back in storage. Then we will get a blizzard because we won't have out stuff ready.


Im in that set of mind too! Thats why I have not hauled any equipment yet our filled my bin up yet!


----------



## Scottscape

I can't remember a year that I haven't pushed before xmas


----------



## Hannalie

Looking better every model run


----------



## chevyman51

Hannalie;1384228 said:


> Looking better every model run


What is this showing exactly for us uneducated people out here.


----------



## Hannalie

3-6" range for your area. Granted this is for close to ten days out. The consensus is that things are starting to change we are getting into a colder pattern after the middle of the week. We have had plenty of moisture but it has not been cold enough. I think it is going to happen and possibly in a big way. The models are starting to indicate a pattern change and with the new setup the models are going to have an easier time predicting what is happening. The current pattern made it hard for the models to detect was going on even a few days out.


----------



## CNCServices

Which area of ohio ?


----------



## chevyman51

Hannalie;1384441 said:


> 3-6" range for your area. Granted this is for close to ten days out. The consensus is that things are starting to change we are getting into a colder pattern after the middle of the week. We have had plenty of moisture but it has not been cold enough. I think it is going to happen and possibly in a big way. The models are starting to indicate a pattern change and with the new setup the models are going to have an easier time predicting what is happening. The current pattern made it hard for the models to detect was going on even a few days out.


Thatnk you for the quick answer I am slowly learning how to read this stuff on here.Thumbs Up


----------



## Hannalie

CNCServices;1384455 said:


> Which area of ohio ?


The yellow is three to six and the light orange is six to nine...like I said before this is close to ten days out so don't get too excited. I am excited but I am apparently easily excited, just ask my wife...


----------



## tjjn06

Hannalie;1384646 said:


> The yellow is three to six and the light orange is six to nine...like I said before this is close to ten days out so don't get too excited. I am excited but I am apparently easily excited, just ask my wife...


:laughing:


----------



## Mike S

Lets just hope it not 3-6 inches of rain! LOL!


----------



## Flawless440

I'm going with after X-mas, stay positive.. I already filled my bin and have skids of Cal sitting.... Still need to pay for it as well...

This time last year 1 push, 5 salts


----------



## Flawless440

Scottscape;1382955 said:


> got some pics of our loader that I just added to the shelf. International Hough 90 20' Pusher. Everything operable. 24v system. This thing is a powerhouse


Dam Scott.... moving up.. For years i've seen all ur CL ads.... Guess its all paying off...

Good luck out there


----------



## justgeorge

It's all my fault guys. After 3 winters of only plowing I decided to get into salting this year, so of course after I've sunk $4k into a vbox spreader, Timbrens, new reverse lights, backup camera, we get squat. But at least I reduced my taxable income.....


----------



## EPPSLLC

justgeorge;1384937 said:


> It's all my fault guys. After 3 winters of only plowing I decided to get into salting this year, so of course after I've sunk $4k into a vbox spreader, Timbrens, new reverse lights, backup camera, we get squat. But at least I reduced my taxable income.....


aka trading dollars lol Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1384228 said:


> Looking better every model run


Is this for the forum that I sent you? If so, I might just have to join that one too. lol I hope it holds true. I am hoping for some Christmas magic this year. We'll see.


----------



## alsam116

im in for a christmas day storm ...anyone else??


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;1385138 said:


> im in for a christmas day storm ...anyone else??


I am in. Some snow is on the models for this weekend so it will be interesting to see if they all can agree on it or not. A bigger storm looms for next week around the 26 to 28th in that time range.


----------



## NickT

I ve been tinkering with my plow for the last month, ready to put it to use!!!


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1385089 said:


> Is this for the forum that I sent you? If so, I might just have to join that one too. lol I hope it holds true. I am hoping for some Christmas magic this year. We'll see.


It is from Henry Margusity's Fan Page on Facebook. There are thousands of people on his page that only care about the weather. I will keep posting some of the models that people post.


----------



## Hannalie

Here is a possibility for around the 27th.


----------



## chevyman51

I would love a christmas day storm.


----------



## justgeorge

alsam116;1385138 said:


> im in for a christmas day storm ...anyone else??


I'm in - that would get me back home early from my mother-in-laws..... lol


----------



## cwby_ram

I'll take the 27th. I sure don't wanna go out and work on Christmas day!


----------



## Kwise

Just learned about the Greenland block today, and how it is to blame for all this warm weather. Good news is most predictions are for colder air come January. I'm so bored with this rain.


----------



## Mike S

So whats the update for christmas and next week? 6-9 inches of...... Rain!???? LOL! Very quiet tonight.


----------



## tjjn06

Kwise;1386010 said:


> Just learned about the Greenland block today, and how it is to blame for all this warm weather. Good news is most predictions are for colder air come January. I'm so bored with this rain.


Maybe we should see if we can sell squeegee services. According to the forecast it is supposed to get cooler, hopefully some snow will come!!


----------



## Hannalie

Mike S;1386953 said:


> So whats the update for christmas and next week? 6-9 inches of...... Rain!???? LOL! Very quiet tonight.


This is for 51 and 54 hours out. At 54 the cold air is far enough south to possibly reach CBUS. This is the GFS model though and it has been all over the place. Also the surface temps might be too high for anything to stick. Anyways there seems to be plenty of chances starting Friday through next week. Lake effect looks good beginning next week for those of us up north. If these models were to verify you would be looking at close to 2" north and east of CBUS...not much but I will take anything at this point.


----------



## alsam116

the 0 in the blue line is that the freezing point right?


----------



## 496 BB

Just got back from laying out at the pool


----------



## Pushin4U

496 BB;1387725 said:


> Just got back from laying out at the pool


Got my Sun Tan on today! Hit a high of 58 degrees up here! :salute:


----------



## NickT

Skinny dipper here


----------



## Hannalie

alsam116;1387567 said:


> the 0 in the blue line is that the freezing point right?


Yes. I am not sure if that is the surface or higher up in the atmosphere though.


----------



## tjs27

I'm with all you guys!! Tired of the rain moving in with no cold air. Good thing is most all models are showing cold fronts after the new year!!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

it'll snow. it always does. might not be able to mow until june but that's ohio lol


----------



## PlowTeam5

Just saw the extended forecast for central ohio for next week, calling for mid to upper 40's.


----------



## Young Pup

Hi all, been crazy here the past few days. Mom had to be taken from the Rehab center for her broken hip to the hospital. The gave her to much pain meds and was non responsive. She is doing much better tonight and hopefully will have her home for the Christmas holidays. But she will be staying at the rehab center for a some more rehab. but we can get a hall pass if you will to bring her home. 

Anyway, I will catch up on the weather models and try to post something later on.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1387075 said:


> This is for 51 and 54 hours out. At 54 the cold air is far enough south to possibly reach CBUS. This is the GFS model though and it has been all over the place. Also the surface temps might be too high for anything to stick. Anyways there seems to be plenty of chances starting Friday through next week. Lake effect looks good beginning next week for those of us up north. If these models were to verify you would be looking at close to 2" north and east of CBUS...not much but I will take anything at this point.


A little light reading for the surface temp question:

http://ww2010.atmos.uiuc.edu/(Gh)/guides/maps/wupa/8hgttmp.rxml


----------



## muffy189

JP hope all is well with your mom and you get her home soon


----------



## Mike S

muffy189;1388436 said:


> JP hope all is well with your mom and you get her home soon


Ya Jp hope she gets better!


----------



## Kwise

I'm going back to sleep. Wake me up when it snows.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

We next to you in PA still waiting also


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1388273 said:


> A little light reading for the surface temp question:
> 
> http://ww2010.atmos.uiuc.edu/(Gh)/guides/maps/wupa/8hgttmp.rxml


Thanks for the link JP that clears that up. Looks like it is getting colder faster than anticipated up here. It is a few degree colder than forecasted for the current time. Gotta get those temps down before all this moisture gets up here. Crazy weather down south...tornado warnings in Alabama.


----------



## Hannalie

Such a sad sight...GIVE ME SOME SNOW!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Hannalie;1388873 said:


> Such a sad sight...GIVE ME SOME SNOW!


Looks like a new valve block on that Meyer E45 ? Its looks silver in color.


----------



## Hannalie

TomsSnowPlowING;1388898 said:


> Looks like a new valve block on that Meyer E45 ? Its looks silver in color.


Not sure what type it is I thought it was a 47 but who knows. I just cleaned everything and replaced the motor. I even put a brand spanking new 350 in it with headers, new intake, water pump, fuel pump, and on and on. New 4 leaf HD springs and shocks up front. It is a beast!


----------



## alsam116

^^^thats why its not going to snow because your truck is over ready to go to work.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Hannalie;1388922 said:


> Not sure what type it is I thought it was a 47 but who knows. I just cleaned everything and replaced the motor. I even put a brand spanking new 350 in it with headers, new intake, water pump, fuel pump, and on and on. New 4 leaf HD springs and shocks up front. It is a beast!


Yes it is E 47 sorry my misstreak


----------



## mike4980

The snow is coming down pretty decent in Brunswick to bad they are only calling for an inch or so not enought to puch ... really makes you want a decent storm.


----------



## born2farm

Any outlook on whats to come around Tuesday of next week?


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1390616 said:


> Any outlook on whats to come around Tuesday of next week?


The models are starting to agree on rain changing to snow at this moment. I have not looked at the models yet tonight so I will need to see what that shows.


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks guys for the well wishes for Mom. She is still in the hospital as of this post. Not looking good for her to be home. We will see what Saturday brings.


----------



## f250man

Sorry to her that JP. I will keep her in are prayers.


----------



## Bossman 92

Sorry to hear about your mom JP. Merry Christmas Eve everyone!

Andrew


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks Steve and Andrew.


----------



## Young Pup

Two of the noon models runs are still hinting at a rain to snow event on Tuesday. Hopefully they all will show this.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

National Weather service is showing less than an inch monday night with snow likely into tuesday morning so we willl see. Atleast its a slight chance of hope!


----------



## alsam116

looks like all rain for me :-( monday and tues.i hope thew temps drop off like a rock for all so we can get some snow to atleast salt. hope every one has a great christmas. hope you & family get to spend time with your mom christmas day(where ever she is) young pup.


----------



## cwby_ram

Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## NickT

To all my fellow ohio snow fighters.. Merry Christmas


----------



## chevyman51

Merry christmas yall


----------



## Bossman 92

Merry Christmas to everyone! I asked for snow, but got a frost..........I guess its a start!


Andrew


----------



## BruceK

NWS is now calling for 2-5" in Lima (Monday night and Tuesday) but no accumulations down here in Dayton. Could still happen with temps trending a little cooler.


----------



## chevyman51

I hope it comes all the way down to cincy I am going bat**** crazy here with nothing to do


----------



## muffy189

merry christmas everyone


----------



## Mike S

Merry Christmahaunakwanza!


----------



## Bossman 92

Right back at ya Mike! I think. We need some snow........BAD! Maybe tomorrow night.


Andrew


----------



## Mike S

I hope we get some snow it just doesnt look very promissing


----------



## born2farm

Just checked NOAA and they changed our are from less then a half to 2-4. Bring it on!!!


----------



## cwby_ram

Still little to no accumulation for us just a little south of you, born2farm. At least according to NOAA. But here's hoping.


----------



## Hannalie

NOAA has us at a possible 2-4 during the day tomorrow and if the lake gets active we could get another 2-4 at night. Finally. They are figuring the amounts with an 8:1 ratio for the snow. If it can get colder we could get a higher ratio and get a better accumulation. The models have trended colder for days so we might just get lucky.


----------



## Mike S

Ya cant wait for more rain!


----------



## chevyman51

Hannalie;1392461 said:


> NOAA has us at a possible 2-4 during the day tomorrow and if the lake gets active we could get another 2-4 at night. Finally. They are figuring the amounts with an 8:1 ratio for the snow. If it can get colder we could get a higher ratio and get a better accumulation. The models have trended colder for days so we might just get lucky.


What areas is this for?


----------



## Hannalie

chevyman51;1392644 said:


> What areas is this for?


That was for the northern half of Ohio. I read this for near your area:

EXPECT ABOUT 2" NORTH OF ROUTE 33/29 IN WEST CENTRAL OHIO. THERE
SHOULD ONLY BE A FEW MILES BEFORE 2" AMOUNTS DROP TO 1" AND THEN
TO ALMOST NOTHING. EVERYONE SHOULD SEE SOME MIX BUT THE WARM
NATURE AND LONG DURATION OF THE RAIN AHEAD OF TIME SHOULD INHIBIT
SNOW FROM STICKING. A QUARTER TO HALF INCH OF ACCUMULATION COULD
BE SEEN JUST ABOUT ANYWHERE.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Where you guys pulling your info from? I saw 2 to 4 earlier. Down to 1 to 3 now. I bet we get less than one. I sure hope I am wrong though.


----------



## born2farm

I have been pulling my stuff off of NOAA. Originaly they were calling for 1in tonight and 2-4in tomorrow. Now its down to little accum. tonight and 1-2in tomorrow.


----------



## Hannalie

I get info from a lot of places and hope for the best one. NOAA, Accuweather, TWC, Firsthandweather.com, NEOweathernet, and Henry Margusity's Fan Page on Facebook. I am a weather junky.

Here is recent map for the NE:


----------



## Hannalie

Here are some other maps that I found today. I do not know if it will happen but they look good.


----------



## muffy189

if this holds true i will be a very happy camper


----------



## alsam116

i will be happy to salt , if the maps are correct ill be tickled. chevyman i think well be lucky to salt because of the temps being so warm all day and tonight. wednesday morning looks like salt run for sure with 20* temps


----------



## BruceK

Hanalie if you have a minute please post your weather links.


----------



## Hannalie

http://weather.gov/
http://firsthandweather.com/
http://www.accuweather.com/
http://neoweather.com/
http://www.facebook.com/MeteoMadness

That is mainly what I use...JP showed me the NEOWeather one.


----------



## chevyman51

alsam116;1392807 said:


> i will be happy to salt , if the maps are correct ill be tickled. chevyman i think well be lucky to salt because of the temps being so warm all day and tonight. wednesday morning looks like salt run for sure with 20* temps


I hope so I need to start makin money


----------



## BruceK

Hannalie thanks, I had a computer crash this fall and am rebuilding all my links. This keeps me from going back to look at some posts from last year.


----------



## cwby_ram

Hey guys, tried to put the plow on today and my controller started blowing fuses as soon as I turned it on. It's an older Meyer touchpad controller. Anybody know where I could pick up another one at a fair price? (Close, cause now that we have a chance at snow, of course my equipment fails :realmad


----------



## Hannalie

BruceK;1392984 said:


> Hannalie thanks, I had a computer crash this fall and am rebuilding all my links. This keeps me from going back to look at some posts from last year.


No problem. I have a good feeling about this storm it has to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

saying less than 1 tonight and 1-3 tomo, I'm ready... truck is sitting in the garage. The spreader, salt, and plow are all at my brothers place, not going on till I see snow!!


----------



## 496 BB

Yea Im gonna go with NWS on this as they seem to be most accurate without blowing it all out or proportion. Think alot of forecasters out there forecast with their emotions or what they want to believe instead of what is realistic. I dont see us getting anything plowing wise since they ground still has heat in it and its not been below freezing enough yet. Up north around Cleavland yea I can see them getting some but who knows how much sticks to the roads if its been warmer up there like it has here.

Anyways this is Ohio and it could turn into a blizzard between now and then. That wouldnt surprise me either. Knowing my luck we will get 5" tonight and I dont even have the plow on.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I don't think we are going to get crap either. Accordingly the plow sits off to the side still....lol


----------



## Pushin4U

I'm Ready for it. There calling for 2-4 in my area. Lets hope we get it. I'm getting bored. need money payup


----------



## xjsnake

Eh, I threw the plow on just in case. Therefore we won't get any haha


----------



## Pushin4U

xjsnake;1393450 said:


> Eh, I threw the plow on just in case. Therefore we won't get any haha


Did the same thing. :redbounce So now that we are prepared we wont get squat. Its those times when we say ehhh were not getting anything is when we get 12 inches of snow


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Just getting heads up. What Ohio get 2day Be here 2morrow in my area in PA.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Just as I feared. We aren't going to see a damn thing. CRAP


----------



## EPPSLLC

They guys hooked up the plows today and the brand new motor we just put on is smoking at the positive terminal when we take it up and down.... any ideas?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Bad ground. Clean surface of motor where it mounts with wire brush. If it has Eng terminal, brush it too.


----------



## EPPSLLC

It's a brand new terminal ... the motor is brand new. 

Could it be a bad ground at the solenoid?


----------



## cwby_ram

EPPSLLC;1393494 said:


> They guys hooked up the plows today and the brand new motor we just put on is smoking at the positive terminal when we take it up and down.... any ideas?


Must be the first storm coming. I'm on my way to pick up a new $300 controller. Went to hook up the plow yesterday and found that mine was dead. Good luck!


----------



## 496 BB

Does anyone prepare for snow before it starts? 

I was ready to go since October and have been messing with it since to work all the kinks. Im anal retentive though so its right on par for me.


----------



## muffy189

i get the plows working and ready in october myself.


----------



## NickT

Usually start working on mine at the beginning of november.


----------



## tjjn06

Usually about mid november. Been snowing here, but the ground is still to warm, nothing has stuck yet.


----------



## Pushin4U

grrrrrrrr:realmad: It's snowing good here, just nothing is sticking


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Pushin4U;1393751 said:


> grrrrrrrr:realmad: It's snowing good here, just nothing is sticking


Its rain in PA. May sticking once sun goes down.


----------



## NickT

Weather underground is saying 2-4" tonight, I hope they're right, but looking at the radar - I don't see it


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

NickT;1393775 said:


> Weather underground is saying 2-4" tonight, I hope they're right, but looking at the radar - I don't see it


Calling for the same in my area in PA. So far been raining. And fire department pumping out basements.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Well it snowed here in Marion for about an hour. Was enough to turn SOME rooftops white. Unfortunately I don't plow roof top. Radar shows nothing else developing here either. Hope you guys get some, if not me someone should. Lol


----------



## born2farm

525Enterprises;1393783 said:


> Well it snowed here in Marion for about an hour. Was enough to turn SOME rooftops white. Unfortunately I don't plow roof top. Radar shows nothing else developing here either. Hope you guys get some, if not me someone should. Lol


Nice to see some one close to me. Where abouts in Marion are you? Im in Morrow County.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Off of 739 towards green camp


----------



## born2farm

525Enterprises;1393837 said:


> Off of 739 towards green camp


Not to far from me. You plow much in Marion itself. Feel free to P.M. me.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yeah. We have quite a few contracts. Do 6 lots for the city now too. Hopefully that's the way in for upcoming years


----------



## Pushin4U

born2farm;1393832 said:


> Nice to see some one close to me. Where abouts in Marion are you? Im in Morrow County.


Not to far from Marion myself. In Mansfield actually. We got snow on the ground. More of a slush type but hey, It's enough to go on a salt run. payup


----------



## 525Enterprises

We have nothing now. Its all gone. No white anywhere.


----------



## Young Pup

Guys, have not been on for few days. But I see a salt run tonight for here. Unless the winds pick up and dries things out. But, I don't see that happening.It''s going to be very cold so better safe then sorry. Plus it only gets to freezing on wednesday.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1393602 said:


> Does anyone prepare for snow before it starts?
> 
> I was ready to go since October and have been messing with it since to work all the kinks. Im anal retentive though so its right on par for me.


I tried, really. Was gonna have the truck ready in August while the grass wasn't growing. It never quit. Story of the year though. Always one step (or a few) behind.  
Trucks's ready enough. Gonna be working out the kinks as we go.


----------



## PlowTeam5

This weather sucks. I am sick of all the rain. I wonder where all the cold air is. If it was cold right now, we would have angodly amounts of snow on the ground. The 10 day forecast is not looking good for it getting much colder either. This is really a weird winter so far.


----------



## Bossman 92

SPECIAL WEATHER MESSAGE: I just dropped a degree! :laughing:


WTF? You know....Its my fault, I have all my routs filled with qualified drivers. Figures 


Andrew


----------



## 496 BB

I hear ya Sam. Either we are going to get POUNDED in January or we arent getting shyt. Either way Im almost over it already.


----------



## CNCServices

Headin out a 8:30 pm first salt run of the season lot of water standing worried about refreeze ''''''


----------



## NickT

Getting ready to hang the plow, sorry guys it will definitely stop snowing now.


----------



## Mike S

GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so over this!!!! LOL!


----------



## neoweather

Hey guys, I am Chief Forecaster Jimmy Cornell from Neoweather.com. I would like to say thanks for the links you guys usually give us, but i would also like to address something. We recognize that we have busted so far in the "cold December" forecast. The pattern chose to change later.. We wont be one of those weather stations to slither out of that by making up anything. But though we dont see serious prolonged cold, at least for a while, we do see some serious arctic air heading into January. Along with big snow events, triple phasers. So for you snow plowers you guys still look good with above average snowfall, and those coming in possibly BIG EVENTS. I will come back to see what you guys, but overall we may see some of our larger events we have seen- just not as cold following these events.

Jimmy Cornell


----------



## Mike S

neoweather;1394195 said:


> Hey guys, I am Chief Forecaster Jimmy Cornell from Neoweather.com. I would like to say thanks for the links you guys usually give us, but i would also like to address something. We recognize that we have busted so far in the "cold December" forecast. The pattern chose to change later.. We wont be one of those weather stations to slither out of that by making up anything. But though we dont see serious prolonged cold, at least for a while, we do see some serious arctic air heading into January. Along with big snow events, triple phasers. So for you snow plowers you guys still look good with above average snowfall, and those coming in possibly BIG EVENTS. I will come back to see what you guys, but overall we may see some of our larger events we have seen- just not as cold following these events.
> 
> Jimmy Cornell


Thanks for the up beat info welcome to the site! I promise we will be easy on you LOL!!!!! This is very cool that we have a pro on here now!!!!!! Thanks for jumping in!


----------



## muffy189

thanks for the info


----------



## Young Pup

neoweather;1394195 said:


> Hey guys, I am Chief Forecaster Jimmy Cornell from Neoweather.com. I would like to say thanks for the links you guys usually give us, but i would also like to address something. We recognize that we have busted so far in the "cold December" forecast. The pattern chose to change later.. We wont be one of those weather stations to slither out of that by making up anything. But though we dont see serious prolonged cold, at least for a while, we do see some serious arctic air heading into January. Along with big snow events, triple phasers. So for you snow plowers you guys still look good with above average snowfall, and those coming in possibly BIG EVENTS. I will come back to see what you guys, but overall we may see some of our larger events we have seen- just not as cold following these events.
> 
> Jimmy Cornell


Welcome to the site. Glad you came aboard.


----------



## cwby_ram

Welcome to the site, Jimmy. Glad to have you!


----------



## tjjn06

Welcome Jimmy! The more the merrier when it ones to the weather.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1394225 said:


> Thanks for the up beat info welcome to the site! I promise we will be easy on you LOL!!!!! This is very cool that we have a pro on here now!!!!!! Thanks for jumping in!


Hey Mike, don't make promises you can't keep. lol Might get up at 3am to see if we will be shaking any salt later on.


----------



## neoweather

Hello everyone, thanks for the *cold* responses! Haha I love winter too..

Dont know where all you guys are from, but I will try to forecast for all of Ohio when I am on here. Looks like we see 1-3" of Lake Enhanced/Effect snow within the next few hours for NE Ohio- Secondary and Primary snow belts.

Attention shifts to Friday, as we see our first alberta clipper move in, YAY Winter! Right now models are having a tough time, and pretty much include all of Ohio, especially Northern Ohio in a fluffy 2-4" event. I will come back to you guys for more information on that one.

Heading into the New Year, we have models forecasting a Nor'easter of 24-32" of snow across the East Coast. Good thing is, in my opinion, that is a joke. Within the first week of January I would be monitoring for a big snow event, but its hard to tell if we actually get anything. Though the trend right now supports snow more for us than the East Coast, so it looks pretty good! But its way far out.. check back on that later too.


----------



## muffy189

welcome neo where are you located at


----------



## 525Enterprises

I think some people on this site are ruining winter for the rest of us. I mean I can't believe some of you guys and the disrespect you show others. Here is why.

Obviously we would have had snow if a select few of you would have just kept the plows OFF the trucks. I mean really. Every power I know will tell you that we always get snow when your not ready. Then we log on *****ing bout how we had to mount up in the snow and dark. 

You guys know who you are... bwahahahahaba!!!!


----------



## Flawless440

Just got back from throwing salt, first time this season

My buddy plows for brickman and he was told to head out at 11 pm. 

Temps droping


----------



## Flawless440

525Enterprises;1394334 said:


> I think some people on this site are ruining winter for the rest of us. I mean I can't believe some of you guys and the disrespect you show others. Here is why.
> 
> Obviously we would have had snow if a select few of you would have just kept the plows OFF the trucks. I mean really. Every power I know will tell you that we always get snow when your not ready. Then we log on *****ing bout how we had to mount up in the snow and dark.
> 
> You guys know who you are... bwahahahahaba!!!!


I still haven't put blades on, lazy i guess, temps havent droped enough for me

You should be making some friends now


----------



## muffy189

I hear ya 525 when i was kid id see my dad taking the plows off and ask him why because they were calling for snow and he said that if he leaves them on it wont snow. 25 years ago when i started to plowing id leave the plow on all winter and dad would yell at me to take it off, and it snowed when i had it off but not when it was on.lol.


----------



## 525Enterprises

See !?!?!?!.!.!.!


----------



## tjjn06

Don't even get to salt here. The wind has everything dry already!


----------



## KevinClark

Well, I took the advice of others and took off the plow and put it back in the shop for the night. They had it built up all day for snow in my area and we ended up with almost no snow in the air and no snow on the ground. Maybe next storm I guess.....


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Nothing along the lakeshore to speak of as well!!! One day closer to spring I guess???


----------



## Kwise

Imagine that, all hype again.


----------



## CUCVcleveland

Guys, I just wanted to apologize. I'm pretty sure I screwed up this storm by getting myself a new Honda blower.


----------



## Scottscape

accuweather had us 1-3


----------



## xjsnake

I think all of us (myself included) putting our plows on over the last two days jinxed us...


----------



## born2farm

We had about an inch on the grass and a coating starting on pavement about 5:30. By 8:00 o'clock I was looking at green grass and wet pavement. O well. I had all but one plow on.....the one plow stays on all winter because the original Boss "Rapid Tach" is not so "Rapid and I don't like having to manhandle a 9'2" Boss V for two hours when we could be plowing, I helped my sub get some kinks worked out of his plow so it was on too, but I had not put mine on my personal truck yet...so I'm only part guilty.


----------



## Bossman 92

Well we got our first salt run of the season this morning. It wasnt the 1 - 3 they called for or any snow for that matter, but wet slick roads are still a reason to throw salt.


I guess its a start tho 

Andrew


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Wind dried everything up down here south of dayton :realmad:


----------



## Pushin4U

got enough here last night for a salt run this morning! payup


----------



## Kwise

Finally got a salt run. Got a chance to try out my Karrier vibrator on my tailgate spreader using bulk. Should have bought one 2 years ago.


----------



## alsam116

quit bragging guys...we got dry pavement here, we barely saw any flakes either.


----------



## Young Pup

Woke up, looked outside the streets were drying so I went back to bed.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1394642 said:


> Woke up, looked outside the streets were drying so I went back to bed.


Me too. Got excited around 8pm. Seemed to be warmer at 11, woke up to a lot of wind. Back to bed.


----------



## neoweather

muffy189;1394332 said:


> welcome neo where are you located at


Akron, Ohio


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Finally got another salt run in. Looks like the last one til the first of the year.


----------



## Young Pup

neoweather;1394195 said:


> Hey guys, I am Chief Forecaster Jimmy Cornell from Neoweather.com. I would like to say thanks for the links you guys usually give us, but i would also like to address something. We recognize that we have busted so far in the "cold December" forecast. The pattern chose to change later.. We wont be one of those weather stations to slither out of that by making up anything. But though we dont see serious prolonged cold, at least for a while, we do see some serious arctic air heading into January. Along with big snow events, triple phasers. So for you snow plowers you guys still look good with above average snowfall, and those coming in possibly BIG EVENTS. I will come back to see what you guys, but overall we may see some of our larger events we have seen- just not as cold following these events.
> 
> Jimmy Cornell





neoweather;1394323 said:


> Hello everyone, thanks for the *cold* responses! Haha I love winter too..
> 
> Dont know where all you guys are from, but I will try to forecast for all of Ohio when I am on here. Looks like we see 1-3" of Lake Enhanced/Effect snow within the next few hours for NE Ohio- Secondary and Primary snow belts.
> 
> Attention shifts to Friday, as we see our first alberta clipper move in, YAY Winter! Right now models are having a tough time, and pretty much include all of Ohio, especially Northern Ohio in a fluffy 2-4" event. I will come back to you guys for more information on that one.
> 
> Heading into the New Year, we have models forecasting a Nor'easter of 24-32" of snow across the East Coast. Good thing is, in my opinion, that is a joke. Within the first week of January I would be monitoring for a big snow event, but its hard to tell if we actually get anything. Though the trend right now supports snow more for us than the East Coast, so it looks pretty good! But its way far out.. check back on that later too.





Young Pup;1394245 said:


> Welcome to the site. Glad you came aboard.


Hey Jimmy, Tron777 (aka Les) speaks highly of you. I am member of absolutevorticity.com, as well as skyeye, but not your site. Can you give us some of your background, like your credentials and how long you have been doing this? Just want the rest of the guys on here know a little bit more about you. Like I said Les, speaks highly of you.

If you look in the righthand corner of the thread that should give you our locations, unless some of us don't have it in there. As you can tell by mine, I am in Columbus, Ohio.

Thanks Jimmy,

JP


----------



## Scottscape

young pup was pretty dead on last year.


----------



## Kwise

My question, to anyone who can answer, is what clues have given forecasters reason to think we will have above average snowfall this winter? I know it's all about trends and looking back to years in the past, but what exactly? I know winter has just begun, but now I'm hearing about generally warmer temps, and when cold air does come in, it won't be long lived. Seems like you need cold air for snow. Are forecasters sticking to their guns on the original forecast of a harsh winter?


----------



## 4700dan

Kwise;1395012 said:


> My question, to anyone who can answer, is what clues have given forecasters reason to think we will have above average snowfall this winter? I know it's all about trends and looking back to years in the past, but what exactly? I know winter has just begun, but now I'm hearing about generally warmer temps, and when cold air does come in, it won't be long lived. Seems like you need cold air for snow. Are forecasters sticking to their guns on the original forecast of a harsh winter?


Yea so what gives, well ! :realmad:


----------



## Scottscape

the party usually doesn't start until january. don't get discouraged.


----------



## Mike S

Scottscape;1395122 said:


> the party usually doesn't start until january. don't get discouraged.


So.... This party, when is it and am I invited? LOL!


----------



## Flawless440

Or like last year no snow in February, gave us plenty of time for preparing for the Home & Garden show

I'll bring the beer :laughing:


----------



## neoweather

Young Pup;1394790 said:


> Hey Jimmy, Tron777 (aka Les) speaks highly of you. I am member of absolutevorticity.com, as well as skyeye, but not your site. Can you give us some of your background, like your credentials and how long you have been doing this? Just want the rest of the guys on here know a little bit more about you. Like I said Les, speaks highly of you.
> 
> If you look in the righthand corner of the thread that should give you our locations, unless some of us don't have it in there. As you can tell by mine, I am in Columbus, Ohio.
> 
> Thanks Jimmy,
> 
> JP


Lester is my good friend, we talk on the Neoweather.com Forum everyday in our new forum thats doing pretty well- wForum

But anyways, credentials and backround. Grew up in Akron, still reside in Summit County today. I started off as a enthusiast for snow and severe weather like much of you guys. You guys may be surprised but I am only 17 years old, but that really does not affect forecasting if you know your stuff. I was mentored by and am good friends with, as many of you know, Mark Johnson- Channel 5 Chief Meteorologist. I have been in the station and eaten pizza with Mark and my neoweather crew members a few times! Also Lester Rhoads and Tom Kippen (Met out of NBC Toledo) have taught me. I invented Neoweather.com and have been running it since 2009, and we keep on growing. I have no paper saying that I can now do something (college degree) but I will hopefully be going to Ohio State for Atmospheric Sciences or Kent State for Broadcast News. If you need any more credentials, just ask Les or Mark Johnson if I am qualified.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Good news. Supposed to snow Friday AND Friday night.
bad news. No snow accumulation at all. Yawn... nite.


----------



## neoweather

Just giving you guys a heads up, you guys should stay updating with my website in the next coming days! I will make sure to keep coming back, but on Monday looks like we have a significant amplified trough to the East. Right now it displays the coldest air we have seen so far and a wind flow right over the lakes coming directly North to south. If this would come to fruition, all of Northern Ohio would see a huge event (south of Lake erie). But right now, *5 days out*, DO NOT take that too serious. Just a chance right now for anybody that lives in Northeast Ohio.. (The models also show streamers from Lake Erie down to West Virginia)

Heres my 7 Day Forecast if you want to see it.


----------



## 525Enterprises

No offense, but I think we all take a forecast with a grain of salt. 5 days down to 50 minutes, I think its just everyone's guess.


----------



## neoweather

Kwise;1395012 said:


> My question, to anyone who can answer, is what clues have given forecasters reason to think we will have above average snowfall this winter? I know it's all about trends and looking back to years in the past, but what exactly? I know winter has just begun, but now I'm hearing about generally warmer temps, and when cold air does come in, it won't be long lived. Seems like you need cold air for snow. Are forecasters sticking to their guns on the original forecast of a harsh winter?


Funny thing actually, it being winter, you dont really need that much COLD to see snow. Prolonged cold was the forecast, now we are only expecting cold shots followed by warm. The "NAO, AO, PNA" need to change for this to happen. It may, but either way Ohio still looks to recieve above average snowfall in the whole year.

Remember how many systems of rain we had in December? That would have been a ton of snow. Now put some natural winter arctic air in there, and we have a lot of accumulations. We expect that for the rest of the winter. Very active pattern, the only difference is the snow will probably melt sooner than last year.


----------



## neoweather

525Enterprises;1395388 said:


> No offense, but I think we all take a forecast with a grain of salt. 5 days down to 50 minutes, I think its just everyone's guess.


If you look at models, this setup is looking pretty consistent. I think either way some type of event will happen IMO, and with the nightly model runs enforcing this same idea, it looks better than a grain of salt.

But if your far away from Lake effect, you probably wont care anyway. Though there is the chance for some streamers to go pretty far south..


----------



## Kwise

That's what I want to hear. I guess that warm is good occasionally, makes room for more snow. You thinking lake effect could reach Canton? I love when that happens, but it's rare. Thanks for the info and welcome.


----------



## 496 BB

Well dont snow on Saturday or Sunday. Big party here as usual and Im not inclined to go plowing while drunk or while nursing a hangover the next day


----------



## PlowTeam5




----------



## Pushin4U

PlowTeam5;1395913 said:


>


:laughing:  Thumbs Up


----------



## NickT

PlowTeam5;1395913 said:


>


Stop the presses!!!! Lmao


----------



## NickT

Back to the weather.... NEO is saying heavy snow for sunday into monday


----------



## NickT

496 BB;1395670 said:


> Well dont snow on Saturday or Sunday. Big party here as usual and Im not inclined to go plowing while drunk or while nursing a hangover the next day


Like you've NEVER done it???


----------



## PlowTeam5

NickT;1395950 said:


> Back to the weather.... NEO is saying heavy snow for sunday into monday


For what parts of Ohio?


----------



## NickT

I'm in stark county just checked their website today http://neoweather.com/


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Let's hope this holds true.


----------



## Pushin4U

Puddle of Oil;1395976 said:


> Let's hope this holds true.


X2. I agree. I'm ready for some snow


----------



## neoweather

This is about the time you will start to see local stations hyping the event, looks even a tad worse now. Snow bands definitely reaching down to Stark County with these winds.. But too far out to throw out estimates. But the 12z EMCWF ensembles also show very cold temperatures.

Duration: Late Sunday Night into Tuesday. If you live in a snowbelt or Northeast Ohio you should keep watch. Even areas directly south of Northeast ohio could get some showers.


----------



## Kwise

Are we talking BIG snow, or something like 2-4? Seems like whenever the forecast says more than a few inches everyone acts like we've never seen snow before.


----------



## 496 BB

NickT;1395952 said:


> Like you've NEVER done it???


Done what? Plow after drinking? Nope. Drive? Yep but not since I got my dooey in '07 or '08. Most expensive 12 pack Ive ever drank 

Jimmy Im assuming this all up north and not even close to Columbus since it says its gonna be 50* here tomorrow??? And also am I ******** or is your website just confusing? Where do I find the snow maps?


----------



## muffy189

hey neo how bout northern columbiana county


----------



## neoweather

If your in Northeast Ohio, this could be a big one, but only for the right areas. Some places would need a yardstick, not joking.

Muffy, looks like you will have snow to push around.

496- Map zone is here- http://neoweather.com/maps.html


----------



## 525Enterprises

I am predicting everything south of find lay Ohio to see zip in accumulation. Might see some fall from the sky bit that's it. Cleveland area maybe see 2 to 3 inches.


----------



## justgeorge

neoweather;1396569 said:


> If your in Northeast Ohio, this could be a big one, but only for the right areas. Some places would need a yardstick, not joking.


Any of you guys in Cleveland need some help PM me....bored down here.


----------



## 496 BB

neoweather;1396569 said:


> 496- Map zone is here- http://neoweather.com/maps.html


Maybe its my browser but when I click the snowcast map it does not show coverage areas. Its just a plain old map with no colors for snow accum. ???


----------



## justgeorge

496 BB;1397156 said:


> Maybe its my browser but when I click the snowcast map it does not show coverage areas. Its just a plain old map with no colors for snow accum. ???


I think that's because it's a 48 hour map and the snow is more than 48 hours out.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Got the two pro-techs in today! Now I just need some snow!

Here is one of them


----------



## NickT

EPPSLLC;1397288 said:


> Got the two pro-techs in today! Now I just need some snow!
> 
> Here is one of them


Nice... Is that a 12' pusher?


----------



## tjjn06

In Cleveland, but without a truck.


----------



## tjjn06

EPPSLLC;1397288 said:


> Got the two pro-techs in today! Now I just need some snow!
> 
> Here is one of them


Nice looking pusher!

According to Accuweather (or not so accuweather) Streetsboro is gonna get 2.8 this weekend.


----------



## EPPSLLC

10ft... got two of em in today.


----------



## Mike S

54 degrees today, wow! I dont even know why I keep looking at the long term forcast..... this is not looking good........ half of our season will be over if it is as short as the past 3 years. Oh well still excavating right now.


----------



## 496 BB

******* unreal. Its ******* thundering and lighting here. IN almost JANUARY.


----------



## chevyman51

496 BB;1397417 said:


> ******* unreal. Its ******* thundering and lighting here. IN almost JANUARY.


We had some thunder here today I am so fed up with this weather. I think I may get the mowers back out and start cutting grass again.


----------



## ram4x443015

more beeping rain just what i was wanting to see :realmad: i am realy starting to hate mother nature


----------



## chevy$men

i guess they are calling for 6-10 on accuweather about time payup


----------



## chevyman51

chevy$men;1397462 said:


> i guess they are calling for 6-10 on accuweather about time payup


Where at???? Can't be here in ohio


----------



## NickT

Thunder hit here about 15 minutes ago this is nuts!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Neo, any systems coming up here soon for Central Ohio? Columbus?


----------



## chevyman51

And southern ohio??? I need money


----------



## OhioPlower

doubt columbus will get much, gonna be a lake effect even


----------



## muffy189

I dont know guys i think looking at the extended forcast i dont see us getting anything for a while anywhere in the state


----------



## Mike S

muffy189;1398117 said:


> I dont know guys i think looking at the extended forcast i dont see us getting anything for a while anywhere in the state


Thats what i see.


----------



## f250man

Well they just issued a winter storm warning for us for tomorrow night thru tuesday for 8 - 12" of lake effect. So we will see depends on the winds and the speed of it weather it will pick up enough moisture from the lake.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1398257 said:


> Thats what i see.


What are you looking at Mike? If you are looking at accucrap, quit looking at that ****. I just looked on it for giggles and saw the same thing. Last night models showed some snow in our area Monday and Tuesday. Getting ready to look at today's models in a bit.


----------



## 496 BB

Im sure once it gets cold the rain will cease.....only natural thing to do since we want it. Im saying 2-3 weed Jan. No science in that...just a guess.


----------



## Kwise

I need to move closer to the lake.


----------



## NickT

You and me both kevin $


----------



## aflesh2002

*Plow truck is growing roots !*

Wow this is pathetic. I have salted twice this year and was cleaning up trash and leaves today. What an odd year but I will praying for SNOW for all of us !!!!


----------



## Flawless440

Thinking salt for Monday then it shows the dam temp going up...

Start lookin for somthin else to do, get some tree work going


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1398318 said:


> What are you looking at Mike? If you are looking at accucrap, quit looking at that ****. I just looked on it for giggles and saw the same thing. Last night models showed some snow in our area Monday and Tuesday. Getting ready to look at today's models in a bit.


accucrap has been pretty much on track though for our area................... I know cause that how I plan my week off of it. No offense but the models have made some really out there forcasts. I saw the snow for monday/tuesday but not much for us. Again the ground might still be to warm though and most snows in our area that starts out as rain, you know the rest of the story. Im not tring to be a bummer but weather chan and the bug are all calling for the same stuff so no reason to get to excited beside I have excavating work to do so bring on mild temps again after tuesday.


----------



## grandview

Any of you guys near Youngstown feel an earthquake today?


----------



## muffy189

we did in salem


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1398719 said:


> accucrap has been pretty much on track though for our area................... I know cause that how I plan my week off of it. No offense but the models have made some really out there forcasts. I saw the snow for monday/tuesday but not much for us. Again the ground might still be to warm though and most snows in our area that starts out as rain, you know the rest of the story. Im not tring to be a bummer but weather chan and the bug are all calling for the same stuff so no reason to get to excited beside I have excavating work to do so bring on mild temps again after tuesday.


Was just going to post that the models are still showing it. I hope accucrap is wrong this time at least. lol


----------



## Young Pup

The winds of change blowing in. lol



URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
309 PM EST SAT DEC 31 2011

...WINDY CONDITIONS EXPECTED ON SUNDAY...

.A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM AND COLD FRONT WILL MOVE QUICKLY
ACROSS THE GREAT LAKES AND OHIO VALLEY REGION ON SUNDAY. THE
COMBINATION OF A TIGHTENING SURFACE PRESSURE GRADIENT AND STRONG
WINDS ALOFT MIXING DOWN TO THE SURFACE WILL PRODUCE WIDESPREAD
WINDY CONDITIONS.

INZ050-058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>082-088-010415-
/O.NEW.KILN.WI.Y.0005.120101T1300Z-120102T0100Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-
SWITZERLAND-CARROLL-GALLATIN-BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-
PENDLETON-BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-MASON-LEWIS-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-
DARKE-SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-
MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-
PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HAMILTON-
CLERMONT-BROWN-HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
BROOKVILLE...VERSAILLES...LAWRENCEBURG...RISING SUN...VEVAY...
CARROLLTON...WARSAW...BURLINGTON...INDEPENDENCE...ALEXANDRIA...
OWENTON...WILLIAMSTOWN...FALMOUTH...BROOKSVILLE...MOUNT OLIVET...
MAYSVILLE...VANCEBURG...KENTON...CELINA...WAPAKONETA...
GREENVILLE...SIDNEY...BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...
PIQUA...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...
EATON...DAYTON...XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...
LANCASTER...HAMILTON...LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...
LOGAN...CINCINNATI...MILFORD...GEORGETOWN...HILLSBORO...
WEST UNION...PIKETON...PORTSMOUTH
309 PM EST SAT DEC 31 2011

...WIND ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TO 8 PM EST SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WIND
ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TO 8 PM EST SUNDAY.

* LOCATIONS...EAST CENTRAL INDIANA...WEST CENTRAL OHIO...SOUTHWEST
OHIO...CENTRAL OHIO...SOUTH CENTRAL OHIO AND NORTHERN KENTUCKY.

* WINDS...SUSTAINED WEST WINDS 25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS 45 TO 50
MPH.

* TIMING...WINDS WILL INCREASE DURING THE MORNING HOURS...REACHING
THEIR STRONGEST INTENSITY DURING THE AFTERNOON. WINDS ARE
FORECAST TO DROP BELOW WIND ADVISORY CRITERIA BY SUNDAY EVENING.

* IMPACTS...SCATTERED TREE AND POWER LINE DAMAGE IS POSSIBLE
ALONG WITH SOME MINOR PROPERTY DAMAGE IN THE HIGHEST GUSTS.
WINDS THIS STRONG CAN MAKE DRIVING DIFFICULT...ESPECIALLY FOR
HIGH PROFILE VEHICLES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WIND ADVISORY IS ISSUED WHEN SUSTAINED WINDS ARE FORECAST TO BE
31 TO 39 MPH OR GUSTS WILL RANGE BETWEEN 46 AND 57 MPH. WINDS OF
THESE MAGNITUDES MAY CAUSE MINOR PROPERTY DAMAGE WITHOUT EXTRA
PRECAUTIONS. MOTORISTS IN HIGH PROFILE VEHICLES SHOULD USE
CAUTION UNTIL THE WINDS SUBSIDE.

&&

$$


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1398727 said:


> Was just going to post that the models are still showing it. I hope accucrap is wrong this time at least. lol


I know I hope they are wrong. snow would be way nicer then mud


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1398728 said:


> The winds of change blowing in. lol
> 
> URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
> 309 PM EST SAT DEC 31 2011
> 
> ...WINDY CONDITIONS EXPECTED ON SUNDAY...
> 
> .A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM AND COLD FRONT WILL MOVE QUICKLY
> ACROSS THE GREAT LAKES AND OHIO VALLEY REGION ON SUNDAY. THE
> COMBINATION OF A TIGHTENING SURFACE PRESSURE GRADIENT AND STRONG
> WINDS ALOFT MIXING DOWN TO THE SURFACE WILL PRODUCE WIDESPREAD
> WINDY CONDITIONS.
> 
> INZ050-058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-
> 051>056-060>065-070>074-077>082-088-010415-
> /O.NEW.KILN.WI.Y.0005.120101T1300Z-120102T0100Z/
> WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-
> SWITZERLAND-CARROLL-GALLATIN-BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-
> PENDLETON-BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-MASON-LEWIS-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-
> DARKE-SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-
> MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-
> PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HAMILTON-
> CLERMONT-BROWN-HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
> BROOKVILLE...VERSAILLES...LAWRENCEBURG...RISING SUN...VEVAY...
> CARROLLTON...WARSAW...BURLINGTON...INDEPENDENCE...ALEXANDRIA...
> OWENTON...WILLIAMSTOWN...FALMOUTH...BROOKSVILLE...MOUNT OLIVET...
> MAYSVILLE...VANCEBURG...KENTON...CELINA...WAPAKONETA...
> GREENVILLE...SIDNEY...BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...
> PIQUA...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...
> EATON...DAYTON...XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...
> LANCASTER...HAMILTON...LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...
> LOGAN...CINCINNATI...MILFORD...GEORGETOWN...HILLSBORO...
> WEST UNION...PIKETON...PORTSMOUTH
> 309 PM EST SAT DEC 31 2011
> 
> ...WIND ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TO 8 PM EST SUNDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WIND
> ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TO 8 PM EST SUNDAY.
> 
> * LOCATIONS...EAST CENTRAL INDIANA...WEST CENTRAL OHIO...SOUTHWEST
> OHIO...CENTRAL OHIO...SOUTH CENTRAL OHIO AND NORTHERN KENTUCKY.
> 
> * WINDS...SUSTAINED WEST WINDS 25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS 45 TO 50
> MPH.
> 
> * TIMING...WINDS WILL INCREASE DURING THE MORNING HOURS...REACHING
> THEIR STRONGEST INTENSITY DURING THE AFTERNOON. WINDS ARE
> FORECAST TO DROP BELOW WIND ADVISORY CRITERIA BY SUNDAY EVENING.
> 
> * IMPACTS...SCATTERED TREE AND POWER LINE DAMAGE IS POSSIBLE
> ALONG WITH SOME MINOR PROPERTY DAMAGE IN THE HIGHEST GUSTS.
> WINDS THIS STRONG CAN MAKE DRIVING DIFFICULT...ESPECIALLY FOR
> HIGH PROFILE VEHICLES.
> 
> PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
> 
> A WIND ADVISORY IS ISSUED WHEN SUSTAINED WINDS ARE FORECAST TO BE
> 31 TO 39 MPH OR GUSTS WILL RANGE BETWEEN 46 AND 57 MPH. WINDS OF
> THESE MAGNITUDES MAY CAUSE MINOR PROPERTY DAMAGE WITHOUT EXTRA
> PRECAUTIONS. MOTORISTS IN HIGH PROFILE VEHICLES SHOULD USE
> CAUTION UNTIL THE WINDS SUBSIDE.
> 
> &&
> 
> $$


I hope it's winds of change and not just wind!


----------



## chevyman51

cwby_ram;1398833 said:


> I hope it's winds of change and not just wind!


Me to but I will take some tree jobs to.


----------



## Hannalie

grandview;1398724 said:


> Any of you guys near Youngstown feel an earthquake today?


Definitely felt it here. I am in McDonald, OH and it was apparently centered a half mile from my house. The house shook and stuff fell off the wall. Scared the **** out of the kids and my wife. I was working on my truck out on the road for a minute when it happened and I thought someone ran into it. From what I have heard it was a 4.3 magnitude. They have been doing a lot of drilling around here in the Marcellus shale so i think that has something to do with it.


----------



## Young Pup

Just read on skyeye where the owner is calling for 2 to 4 inches of snow for here on Monday>.


WxLuvr - 31 December 2011 05:48 PM

mid-ohio scaper - 31 December 2011 05:33 PM:
Is CMH looking at any accumulation with the snow moving in on Monday?

Wxluvr:I would think 2-4” would be a safe bet, but it depends on where the snow bands develop…

Me: Hey, the problem is fixed I can get back on. Wow, 2 to 4 for here. I knew I should not have unloaded that salt today


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1399054 said:


> Just read on skyeye where the owner is calling for 2 to 4 inches of snow for here on Monday>.
> 
> WxLuvr - 31 December 2011 05:48 PM
> 
> mid-ohio scaper - 31 December 2011 05:33 PM:
> Is CMH looking at any accumulation with the snow moving in on Monday?
> 
> Wxluvr:I would think 2-4" would be a safe bet, but it depends on where the snow bands develop…
> 
> Me: Hey, the problem is fixed I can get back on. Wow, 2 to 4 for here. I knew I should not have unloaded that salt today


2-4 inches, wow and yet no one else is calling for it. Could be interesting, but this what i was talking about earlier today. Im just tired of false hopes. Let stay realistic...... 
THIS JUST IN WE WILL HAVE MILLION BILLION INCHES OF SNOW!!!!:laughing: JK!Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1399064 said:


> 2-4 inches, wow and yet no one else is calling for it. Could be interesting, but this what i was talking about earlier today. Im just tired of false hopes. Let stay realistic......
> THIS JUST IN WE WILL HAVE MILLION BILLION INCHES OF SNOW!!!!:laughing: JK!Thumbs Up


I hear you Mike. I just got from the hospital and visiting Mom. I am going to look at tonights models and see what they say. I think it all comes down to is how the snow bands line up off the lakes. That could shift to Cincy and miss us or go north. I will take a million billion inches of snow. Never have seen that before. lol


----------



## Young Pup

And the models seem to be screwed up tonight. Unless it is my computer again. It was acting right earlier.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1399067 said:


> I hear you Mike. I just got from the hospital and visiting Mom. I am going to look at tonights models and see what they say. I think it all comes down to is how the snow bands line up off the lakes. That could shift to Cincy and miss us or go north. I will take a million billion inches of snow. Never have seen that before. lol


I hope your mom is doing better. I hope we get some action and I hope that if we do get snow that the wind doesnt blow it off in the pavement! LOL!


----------



## Puddle of Oil

It's not looking very good for Monday.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1399085 said:


> I hope your mom is doing better. I hope we get some action and I hope that if we do get snow that the wind doesnt blow it off in the pavement! LOL!


Thanks Mike. Mom is recovering from her broken hip well, but she has some complications and not doing all that well. But not fromt her broken hip.

I hope it doesn't blow away either. lol


----------



## dlcequip

So 2 to 4 in cbus monday is this what you are saying?


----------



## Mike S

dlcequip;1399162 said:


> So 2 to 4 in cbus monday is this what you are saying?


NO Tom....... A MILLION BILLION INCHES! God! Cant you read!!!!! LOL Happy New Year Brother:salute:


----------



## Bossman 92

Happy New Years!

Andrew


----------



## muffy189

just looked at the forcast for my area and they are calling for 3 to 5 tomorrow... ill belive it when i see it


----------



## f250man

Well Happy New Year OHIO............

This is what the new year is bringing us up here............

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO
4 PM EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING
TO 4 PM EST TUESDAY. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

* ACCUMULATIONS...MUCH OF THE SNOWBELT SHOULD SEE AT LEAST 10
INCHES OF TOTAL ACCUMULATION WITH LOCAL AREAS UP TO 2 FEET.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1399184 said:


> NO Tom....... A MILLION BILLION INCHES! God! Cant you read!!!!! LOL Happy New Year Brother:salute:


Radar is not looking to good right now for that amount of snow or even the 2 to 4 I posted about last night. Morning models will be out soon.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;1399290 said:


> Well Happy New Year OHIO............
> 
> This is what the new year is bringing us up here............
> 
> ...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO
> 4 PM EST TUESDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
> EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING
> TO 4 PM EST TUESDAY. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
> EFFECT.
> 
> * ACCUMULATIONS...MUCH OF THE SNOWBELT SHOULD SEE AT LEAST 10
> INCHES OF TOTAL ACCUMULATION WITH LOCAL AREAS UP TO 2 FEET.


Dang Steve have fun with that. I will be up later on tonight to drive around in it.


----------



## Young Pup

Oh I forgot,

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Scottscape

Happy New Year. I got a couple extra trucks I need guys to run. Let me know if someones got some friends with experience who need some work when it snows.


----------



## chevyman51

Happy new year


----------



## Flawless440

Scottscape;1399358 said:


> Happy New Year. I got a couple extra trucks I need guys to run. Let me know if someones got some friends with experience who need some work when it snows.


Scott, I'v been seeing your ads for driver the last couple wweks. Can't beleave you can't find drivers. I have had to keep two full time guys all winter, it's killing me


----------



## Flawless440

The Weather Channel just said 1" inch on Monday for C-bus. This is some B.S


----------



## Young Pup

It will all depend on how the winds set up for us here in Columbus. Right now I am not seeing any 2 to 4 inches on the models myself. I see light snow around but not the other. I will posts what he sees later on. 


The winds have picked up here, 20 to 30mph estimated around my house just west of downtown Columbus.


----------



## dlcequip

This just in an old guy down the street from me says its going to be a bad winter because thats what the farmers almanac says. Also screw these models we would be better geting our weather predictions out of a cracker jack box. It will snow soon i can smell it.


----------



## cwby_ram

Almost feels like spring out there right now.


----------



## 496 BB

I know for today where Im at it will be cloudy with 100% chance of hangover with possibility of thunder in my head. 

Tomorrow there is nothing from what Im seeing unless something changes drastically.


----------



## 525Enterprises

This is freaking ridiculous. So mad right now I could put all my snow related **** up for sale. No snow in Michigan to even get my sleds out.


----------



## Flawless440

Spent all day on this site, watching onn, weather channel, this is crazy, i'm losing it.

That farmers almanac said cold temps all winter, thats been wrong


----------



## 525Enterprises

What's this ? No snow. Really .....now who predicted that...lol


----------



## 496 BB

You cant change nature fellas. Im sure we will get some. Just be later on. Will it be above normal for the year? Remains to be seen. I dont think we have gone into the negative tilt yet as everyone has predicted and that why its warmer with no snow. We might just be plowing into April this year or maybe not much at all. Im banking on some big storms still....thats not scientific.... just my feelings.

Hang in there. Drink some beer, cook some dinners for your women, and keep busy doing something productive or your gonna go nuts. Once it comes we will all be b!tching about it later anyways....lol. 

Hope everyone had a good New Years Eve. Im still feeling mine.


----------



## xjsnake

Huge flakes coming down fast in NW ohio right now. Nothing is sticking yet as it's 37 degrees.


----------



## 496 BB

^^^^^ Not funny


----------



## xjsnake

496 BB;1399719 said:


> ^^^^^ Not funny


Not joking either unfortunately.

I need it to stick, gotta pay off some bills...


----------



## SilverLT2

So you Northeastern OH guys think this storm is going to hit tonight?


----------



## clark lawn

NOPE!!! think is another bust.


----------



## Kwise

I don't think so, maybe a couple inches tomorrow. I'm learning to take the amount forecast and divide by 3. That gives you the total amount for 30 miles away, and you are left with 1/5.


----------



## xjsnake

Quit snowing here, got maybe a quarter of an inch on the cars, nothing on roads


----------



## Hannalie

Someone is going to get a ton of snow up here. The worst of it will be tomorrow and tomorrow night. The lake is extremely warm and with some January cold flowing over a warm lake with serious winds in the right direction. It has to happen. Then again maybe everyone is saying it isn't going to happen in hopes that it will happen. I will hopefully get to post some picks because it may turn into an all out blizzard here.


----------



## mullis56

It's snowing in Indianapolis now my guess with wind it will land somewhere between Dayton or Columbus get ready over there.


----------



## Bossman 92

So how much do you guys have over there Mullis? BTW you have quite the fleet.


Andrew


----------



## mullis56

It's all flying into Ohio nothing here out of it. Thanks!


----------



## AMS77

It snowed here for about two minutes and quit :realmad:. Not sure if we will even get a salt run out of this one.


----------



## 496 BB

Kwise;1399814 said:


> I don't think so, maybe a couple inches tomorrow. I'm learning to take the amount forecast and divide by 3. That gives you the total amount for 30 miles away, and you are left with 1/5.


This is funny as hell


----------



## 525Enterprises

I don't know what you guys are looking at because to me it doesn't look like anyone is going to see diddly squat


----------



## AMS77

I think its like a mirage out in the desert when you need a drink of water you start seeing stuff.


----------



## Mike S

What do you guys think? Snow tomorrow?


----------



## NickT

They're saying 1-3", with all this wind it probably won't be squat


----------



## PlowTeam5

Mid to upper 40's this week again. AWESOMESAUCE.......


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1400110 said:


> What do you guys think? Snow tomorrow?


Nope with all the negative vibes that being put off in this thread might as well put all the snow stuff away. Won't snow any this year or next. Hope this works and we get nailed. lol


----------



## Hannalie

Had a couple of bursts of snow up here and it stuck to the pavement. Should at least get a salt out of it in the morning with the good stuff coming tomorrow.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1400138 said:


> Nope with all the negative vibes that being put off in this thread might as well put all the snow stuff away. Won't snow any this year or next. Hope this works and we get nailed. lol


Jp thats called taking one for the team! Negative vibes?...? whos being negative? LOL!!! I think tomorrow afternoon we might get to salt......

I hope....


----------



## Mike S

PlowTeam5;1400123 said:


> Mid to upper 40's this week again. AWESOMESAUCE.......


Awsomesauce???? :laughing:thats funny! I cant believe tomorrow is still a holiday! WTF! It was bad enough on Friday, no inspections, dump closed early bla bla bla :realmad: Let it snow things are so much easier when it snows.


----------



## Pushin4U

Wish it would come a little more south so I could have some snow to play in!


----------



## loudcav

well its snowing in madison county and appears to be sticking too hope it dosent get too bad as my JD 2305 dosent get back till thursday


----------



## AMS77

Just watched the forecast for my area and they are saying 2-4 by by Tuesday morning.:yow!:


----------



## f250man

Well boys we got Snow and Im heading out to play.

I will take some pics while Im out playing.


----------



## Flawless440

Any one else in C-bus about to salt???? I don't want to be the only moron.

I think i'm going to run all the strobes:laughing:

Watch out we got flurries, clear the way!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

I am sure someone is out there salting right now. Heck I might plow before I salt. Lol


----------



## xjsnake

Wood and Lucas county are getting steady snow right now, quarter inch so far with chance of decent accumulation today. Looks like I'll get to push later today hopefully


----------



## Mike S

Ya, lights and sirens lets go guys!!!! Jp can lead the way with his plow down. I just talked to a friend who subs for another co and they are heading out to salt to stay ahead of the game.


----------



## Mike S

I guess im heading out now too!!! LOL!


----------



## k&j Landscaping

Got an inch maybe a small 2 in the city of Cleveland so far. Stopped snowing right now. Still calling for more, will see.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1400442 said:


> Ya, lights and sirens lets go guys!!!! Jp can lead the way with his plow down. I just talked to a friend who subs for another co and they are heading out to salt to stay ahead of the game.


I will be sitting on 70 an Brice road waiting on you lol


----------



## chevyman51

Got just shy of 1\2 an inch in hamilton. State dropped the ball on this one the roads were horrible.


----------



## alsam116

salted this morning in northern cincy(exit 19 off 75) had about a 1/4. looking at the radar looks like everyone will get to atleast salt this time)in ohio atleast). yea 

chevyman, we were up that way about 645 and they were starting to ice overfrom being drivin on.


----------



## bonerigo.1

client called at 1a last night. icy mess in springfield ohio but only for about a 5 mile strip. got a full run in though. Its a start!


----------



## 525Enterprises

I had just one customer that wanted plowed...after stacking from one end of the lot to the other , there was about a full blade from about 20 swipes....lol oh well.....


----------



## FuturePilot4u

they said it will be worst this evening...i hope we get more....i cant plow an inch of snow !!


----------



## born2farm

Salted this morning. Heading out to plow some after bit. Got about an inch.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

We're suppose to get a foot tonight, let's hope so.


----------



## Nesit

pushed 1 of 8 lots. i hope the forecast is right about tonite. gonna go broke this way


----------



## EPPSLLC

Things are starting to ice over got my guys coming in at 4:30 to run our salt route before the sun goes down.


----------



## NickT

Puddle of Oil;1400667 said:


> We're suppose to get a foot tonight, let's hope so.


Hey puddle your kidding right?


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Oops, mis read, just an inch tonight. Sorry, I only got 2.5 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## xjsnake

Zero pushes were triggered and my only salt job is closed today. The 3/4 of an inch on the ground are a tease...


----------



## FuturePilot4u

xjsnake;1400706 said:


> Zero pushes were triggered and my only salt job is closed today. The 3/4 of an inch on the ground are a tease...


specially when they said 6-10 inches


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Had close to an inch on the ground this morning, was holding off in hopes it would add up enough to plow, then the sun came out and now there is none on pavement.


----------



## Bossman 92

Salted about half our stuff this morning due to almost everything being closed today. Planning on doing it again in the morning!

Man I missed this stuff!

Andrew


----------



## Flawless440

Just got back from throwing some salt, we were able to get it before it melted.
Second trip out this year

Hoping for a freeze tonight and get to salt again..

Three guys in a truck to salt:laughing: Need somthin to push...


----------



## aflesh2002

I give up. Someone wake me when it's time for spring cleanup !!!


----------



## tjjn06

Got some salting in today!


----------



## 496 BB

Hey Flawless you got a wifey named Ann? If so I know her.... Im Chris Meyer. Her and my sister were good friends back in the day.


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1400944 said:


> Hey Flawless you got a wifey named Ann? If so I know her.... Im Chris Meyer. Her and my sister were good friends back in the day.


Hellz yea, She says Hi. She is the glue to the whole operation, with out her i probably would have spent all $ on trucks and toys. payup Small World....


----------



## ram4x443015

its snowing now looks like more salt in the morning bout time but back to 48 latter in the week


----------



## 496 BB

Haha thought so. Talked to her on FB while back and thought she mentioned your business. Just looked at your website earlier and looked familiar. I hear ya on the toys... my wife always *****ing bout that too with me. Yea for sure small world. Where you plowing at? All east side? You know Brian Kirk?


----------



## Mike S

What a Bust today! Im glad i was using my head today, I thought it was going to be a bust so I hauled in the track loader with me so if there was no snow i can move some dirt around instead. I got home tonight to snow cover out here by buckeye lake. Even some of the roads where covered. Oh well, 15 days till the next chance or what have you guys heard?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

First salt run of the year this morning, went really well. Roads were terrible. ODOT and the counties really dropped the ball. Wrecks everywhere, roads and highways shut down over a half inch of snow. Going back out tonight to hit some more places. Finally!!payup


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1401089 said:


> Haha thought so. Talked to her on FB while back and thought she mentioned your business. Just looked at your website earlier and looked familiar. I hear ya on the toys... my wife always *****ing bout that too with me. Yea for sure small world. Where you plowing at? All east side? You know Brian Kirk?


I don't know Brian, is he a landscaper?? All my snow contracts are downtown and the sawmill rd area. I'm from that side of town, somehow Ann talked me into moving out here, girls and there mothers. So we are in the Gahanna area. Did you get to salt today?? I'm going back out at midnight


----------



## Scottscape

salt run, everything south of 70 was a fine dust.


----------



## Flawless440

Scottscape;1401188 said:


> salt run, everything south of 70 was a fine dust.


Scott, you been geting any tree jobs?? My bucket hasn't moved in a couple weeks


----------



## 496 BB

Flawless440;1401187 said:


> I don't know Brian, is he a landscaper?? All my snow contracts are downtown and the sawmill rd area. I'm from that side of town, somehow Ann talked me into moving out here, girls and there mothers. So we are in the Gahanna area. Did you get to salt today?? I'm going back out at midnight


Yea Brian is a mower. I dont salt. I run my own truck for him. Im not into the grass business...lol. I just do it for extra play money and actually I like doing it more than anything. I love driving. I may start salting someday but this truck is too nice to be salting with it....lol.

Blacklick is better than downtown. I couldnt stand living down there or up on Sawmill.....too much damn traffic. I worked up there years and years ago and hated the traffic everywhere you go. We do alot of jobs up there though.

Hell I live right down the road from you guys.....on Rosehill. You work Ann in the trucks?


----------



## Scottscape

pretty slow as usual this time of year. I need a break anyway. Good time to fix things that need fixed.


----------



## born2farm

What a weird storm, spread salt this morning, then sun came out and melted everything. About two we got another inch so i called the guys to come in before sun set to hit our one inch stuff. No more than got off the phone with them and it started snowing hard!!!!! So alll said and done we pushed start time back to nine and just finished. Anywhere from 1-4in depending on the lot. They were only calling for a half, but it was nice to run a third of my routes and get all the drivers some seat time.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1401608 said:


> What a weird storm, spread salt this morning, then sun came out and melted everything. About two we got another inch so i called the guys to come in before sun set to hit our one inch stuff. No more than got off the phone with them and it started snowing hard!!!!! So alll said and done we pushed start time back to nine and just finished. Anywhere from 1-4in depending on the lot. They were only calling for a half, but it was nice to run a third of my routes and get all the drivers some seat time.


Wow, where'd you find 4"? Got maybe an inch or two here in Centerburg. All my stuff is south, though. Gonna go throw some salt here in a little bit.


----------



## FuturePilot4u

ill be up at 3.m....finally!!! snow!!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just did about 3 hours worth, nothing much, 500 lbs salt, two parking lots plowed, and 4 driveways.


----------



## Young Pup

Salt run only here. Time for bed. Have fun all.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1401650 said:


> Salt run only here. Time for bed. Have fun all.


Salt run for me too. Heading out now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Got a salt run in down here as well, just got in. Finally getting some stuff to play with!


----------



## Mike S

Had my first salt run and side walks! I even billed it out already.


----------



## Flawless440

Just back from 2nd salt run, no pushin but i'll take it. Now to find somthin else to do the rest of the week...


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1401303 said:


> Yea Brian is a mower. I dont salt. I run my own truck for him. Im not into the grass business...lol. I just do it for extra play money and actually I like doing it more than anything. I love driving. I may start salting someday but this truck is too nice to be salting with it....lol.
> 
> Blacklick is better than downtown. I couldnt stand living down there or up on Sawmill.....too much damn traffic. I worked up there years and years ago and hated the traffic everywhere you go. We do alot of jobs up there though.
> 
> Hell I live right down the road from you guys.....on Rosehill. You work Ann in the trucks?


No, Ann dose all the office stuff. it's a crap load of work. She dose come out alittle over the summer on large hardscape projects. She works up the design and works close with the customer. So it's easier to have her on site. We pour concrete waterfalls, concrete retaining walls, and alot of stamped concrete patios, walks, etc.


----------



## born2farm

cwby_ram;1401609 said:


> Wow, where'd you find 4"? Got maybe an inch or two here in Centerburg. All my stuff is south, though. Gonna go throw some salt here in a little bit.


I had four on one small road and private drive i do. I about crapped when i pulled up. Most stuff was the 1-2 mark.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

2 salt runs here only 1 place need pushed another place took 3 salts because of the drifting. nice little week. might get another run in tonight depending on the lake effect and maybe an 1'' tomorrow ? rest of the week 10 day says mid 40s though.


----------



## Scottscape

i got a snow ex v pro 6000 bulk spreader for sale. go to

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132410


----------



## Mike S

very quiet tonight. LOL!


----------



## PlowTeam5

LOL, I am trying to buy another boat since I just sold mine today. Looks like there wont be any winter this year so I will prepare for the fun times coming soon.


----------



## 525Enterprises

That's funny. I was looking at boats too! !!


----------



## PlowTeam5

With all the rain we have been getting, the lakes should have low water issues.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Well in the morning I am pulling blade and hoop off truck and putting it in back corner of shop. No need to have it sitting out looking lonely. Guess I can make a trip to the gym, pull out the snowmobiles and get ready for a trip to somewhere there is snow...


----------



## Flawless440

I need them Akon boys to help out. Got a nice size lot that i want to sub the whole contract to. No hourly crap...... I can hit the Akron C.List but it's scary, guys on there pushin drives for $10... WTF...
I do house's for $50-$70. Driving snow price down, can't stand it..

Check out ad please http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132401


----------



## born2farm

Looks like no snow in the 7 day. Did have a first today. Property manager on one of my contracts called to say how impressed he was with the job we did the other night and how it was 10x better then the last guy. Leaves a good fealing when it comes to word of mouth referals, especially when its a govt. Contract.


----------



## Mike S

PlowTeam5;1402677 said:


> LOL, I am trying to buy another boat since I just sold mine today. Looks like there wont be any winter this year so I will prepare for the fun times coming soon.


Boats! WTF! I just put mine away, I dont even want to talk about boats! I only have because my wife likes it:realmad:Im supprised there isnt a boat section on psite


----------



## justgeorge

Bought Pro-wings for the plow back in November. Still sitting in the box, after looking at the 10-day they're going to stay there for awhile.... 1 lousy salt run on my new v-box (first year salting).


----------



## Nesit

Im allways lookin for more work in akron flawless how big a lot u subbin out?


----------



## Flawless440

Nesit;1403064 said:


> Im allways lookin for more work in akron flawless how big a lot u subbin out?


165500 SQ Ft lot, 18,500 on walks

shoot me an email and i'll shoot you the info

[email protected]

Thanks for the intrest


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a good read:

http://weathermanusa.com/2012/01/03/arctic-preview-now-arctic-full-force-later/

Now since most of you don't like what I post about the models. I will keep that information top secret for now. lol Two words: Friday 13th.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Young pup,
I read it earlier before you posted. I think the problem with this scenario is that 1. He's been wrong so far 2. His generalized prediction is that winter will eventually get here with sustained cooler temps 3. He is saying something with weather trackers as far as gs that everyone knows.

Makes it really easy to say that this upcoming storm may give us some rain or snow, and it may go either east or west over what the gs shows. I am pretty sure my five year old watches me read the weather enough to know that in winter it gets cold, sometimes you have a storm that delivers moisture, no matter what kind, and you can post point it down to half the freaking country. Find me a weatherman that says 2 inches and we get two, or one that make an outrageous predixition like 45 for the rest of the winter. I will follow them......... don't take my tone wrong, just tired of these guys making incredibly vague predictions, even more so than my own, and call themselves meteorologists. A storm that may drop some precipitation of any kind over the eastern united states in 3 to seven days.......REALLY? GOOD FREAKING PREDICTION NOSTRADAMUS!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

525Enterprises;1403138 said:


> Young pup,
> I read it earlier before you posted. I think the problem with this scenario is that 1. He's been wrong so far 2. His generalized prediction is that winter will eventually get here with sustained cooler temps 3. He is saying something with weather trackers as far as gs that everyone knows.
> 
> Makes it really easy to say that this upcoming storm may give us some rain or snow, and it may go either east or west over what the gs shows. I am pretty sure my five year old watches me read the weather enough to know that in winter it gets cold, sometimes you have a storm that delivers moisture, no matter what kind, and you can post point it down to half the freaking country. Find me a weatherman that says 2 inches and we get two, or one that make an outrageous predixition like 45 for the rest of the winter. I will follow them......... don't take my tone wrong, just tired of these guys making incredibly vague predictions, even more so than my own, and call themselves meteorologists. A storm that may drop some precipitation of any kind over the eastern united states in 3 to seven days.......REALLY? GOOD FREAKING PREDICTION NOSTRADAMUS!!!!


No doubt he has been wrong. As well as every forecaster out there. If we had the winter they were predicting so far, this thread will only have about 4 pages. lol He admits he has been wrong though. So he gets credit in my book for that. I have followed him for a couple of years now and for the most spot he has been spot on with his predictions. He will get his "piece" of paper in the springtime for his degree in meterology. So technically he is not even one yet.

I understand what you are saying about predictions. I too am frustrated, but I believe they too are frustrated as well. What looked so good at the beginning of the season, they now have egg on their face.


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1403138 said:


> REALLY? GOOD FREAKING PREDICTION NOSTRADAMUS!!!!


:laughing:


----------



## wnwniner

Young Pup;1403118 said:


> Here is a good read:
> 
> http://weathermanusa.com/2012/01/03/arctic-preview-now-arctic-full-force-later/
> 
> Now since most of you don't like what I post about the models. I will keep that information top secret for now. lol Two words: Friday 13th.


I've heard a lot of talk on the weather sites I follow of a pattern change in mid january. Some talk of a large storm around the 10th-12th somewhere between chicago and NYC. With any luck, we'll get some snow. Still a week+ out, but a lot of chatter and growing confidence that we're gonna start to get some snow.

Finally.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1403118 said:


> Now since most of you don't like what I post about the models. I will keep that information top secret for now. lol Two words: Friday 13th.


\

Of course it will snow heavily on Friday the 13th. Cause I've got a colonoscopy scheduled that day and I'll have to get someone to drive my truck. Or worse, the procedure will get cancelled and I'll have to do the prep twice.


----------



## wnwniner

justgeorge;1403642 said:


> \
> 
> Of course it will snow heavily on Friday the 13th. Cause I've got a colonoscopy scheduled that day and I'll have to get someone to drive my truck. Or worse, the procedure will get cancelled and I'll have to do the prep twice.


Boy, wouldnt that be a pain in the a$$:laughing:

Either way, sounds like you're in some deep sh&t:laughing:

In all seriousness, good for you getting that done-had a college buddy's father survive colon cancer because he caught it early enough.


----------



## 496 BB

justgeorge;1403642 said:


> \
> 
> Of course it will snow heavily on Friday the 13th. Cause I've got a colonoscopy scheduled that day and I'll have to get someone to drive my truck. Or worse, the procedure will get cancelled and I'll have to do the prep twice.


What a pile of sh!t that would be


----------



## justgeorge

I knew there'd be some crappy jokes flying around.....


----------



## FuturePilot4u

picked up another account in Hudson today ended up plowing it too, i will be changing where i advertise to as far north as possible. every little bit is all the difference in the world with lake effect.


----------



## NickT

496 BB;1403678 said:


> What a pile of sh!t that would be


Sounds like a crappy job to me!!!


----------



## Mike S

So, jp this storm on the 13th what kind of storm are they thinking that it will be? Please no rain/snow mix!!!! Just wondering not asking for a for sure answer. LOL! I wont be hard on you!


----------



## tjjn06

FuturePilot4u;1403693 said:


> picked up another account in Hudson today ended up plowing it too, i will be changing where i advertise to as far north as possible. every little bit is all the difference in the world with lake effect.


Got some family in that area. Nice place.


----------



## 496 BB

Mike I just done some reading and its looking like noone knows for sure just yet. Some saying pattern is staying the same and its all rain while others are holding out hope for snow. Although I think at this point noone knows. Hell NWS is showing us ion upper 40's next week too. Unless something happens here soon Im saying all rain and winter is over since this time last year it was colder than a witches titty in a cast iron bra.

Im even starting to get pissed off now and I dont even rely on plowing for money. I just want to see some damn snow!


----------



## 496 BB

Heres some good reads for you guys....

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/pattern-change-winter-coming-snow-cold/59847

AND

http://snowday.community.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## Flawless440

I'm going with Monday the 15th, then temps are cold. One more week of this crap.

I just got back from Akron, had to salt this dam lot. Getting subs in the works.

Wasn't to bad of a drive, nothing like making money days later


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1403730 said:


> So, jp this storm on the 13th what kind of storm are they thinking that it will be? Please no rain/snow mix!!!! Just wondering not asking for a for sure answer. LOL! I wont be hard on you!


Rain to snow as of Wednesday Morning. I just got in from dealing with issues with Mom at the hospital. Yes I know it is 3 am. Long story. Anyway too tired to look at the models now, after some sleep I will look and see what they show.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1404071 said:


> I'm going with Monday the 15th, then temps are cold. One more week of this crap.
> 
> I just got back from Akron, had to salt this dam lot. Getting subs in the works.
> 
> Wasn't to bad of a drive, nothing like making money days later


DAng, I am surprised nobody is able to help you out. Quite a few folks on here from up there. Let's go guys help out a fellow Ohioan would you?????


----------



## Nesit

Im workin on it flawless.


----------



## Flawless440

I think boss lady almost has the deal wrapped up, just need the snow now:crying:


----------



## Mike S

I heard rain and no snow now for another 15 days....... I hope some one heard some thing different.


----------



## 496 BB

I heard different.


















.














Some days will be no rain :laughing:


----------



## Nesit

Good Luck with that lot Flawless Sorry we couldnt help u out. thats a nice one we just couldnt get to it early enough w/ everything else. And yes we need snow now!!!


----------



## Scottscape

theres gonna be alot of pretty new plows for sale soon. good time to buy! lol


----------



## 496 BB

No ****. I got an extra Western cable pump and joystick laying around if anyone needs one. Make me an offer.


----------



## Mike S

Scottscape;1405060 said:


> theres gonna be alot of pretty new plows for sale soon. good time to buy! lol


You got that right! I think it was 01 or 02 we got like 2 inches the whole season that spring tons of good stuff for sale from people who think plowing is easy, I wana do that no big deal buy a plow and i will be rich! LOL!


----------



## Flawless440

I can't believe cable plows are still out there. Back in 01-03 i ran two of them, i spent more time in the snow working on those dam things (No nice heated shop then). Nightmare, why did i go though it??? Cause you can pick them up for $700, get the sub- frame welded to your truck frame, you are going going to be rich:laughing: 

Jan 15, temps are back..... We need good vibes, or i'm filing chapter 13

Thanks, Nesit Hoping for the other lot down here that go's with that lot.. Its 3x times the size... Don't know how i'll get it done but that's all part of the game


----------



## 496 BB

Hell so far that cable pump has been less troublesome than the new Unimount pump. And we havent even plowed yet...lol. I did not have 1 single problem with it at all when it was on there. Not one. And theres ALOT of those out there still.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Call me crazy but I still prefer the good old e47. Last ten gears before you have to replace anything and when you do it only costs eleven bucks.....lol


----------



## dlcequip

I thought it was going to snow next week ?


----------



## 496 BB

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/post/a-pattern-change-probably-yes-but-what-it-means-for-dc-uncertain/2012/01/06/gIQAKgcWfP_blog.html#pagebreak


----------



## 496 BB

Still looking at something for next week but people should know more by end of weekend.. Models all over the place. From what Im reading it doesnt look good for snow. Imagine.

We either are going to be getting rain and no snow this year or we are going to be pushing into April or May. Noone has any idea but this winter may be a bust or we may have alot to come. I say bust at this point.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1406078 said:


> Still looking at something for next week but people should know more by end of weekend.. Models all over the place. From what Im reading it doesnt look good for snow. Imagine.
> 
> We either are going to be getting rain and no snow this year or we are going to be pushing into April or May. Noone has any idea but this winter may be a bust or we may have alot to come. I say bust at this point.


I was holding out hope, but I'm over it. I'm leaning toward bust now too. :realmad:


----------



## Mike S

Fu%$ it! Im going to bring my wheel loader back home!


----------



## muffy189

496 BB;1405498 said:


> Hell so far that cable pump has been less troublesome than the new Unimount pump. And we havent even plowed yet...lol. I did not have 1 single problem with it at all when it was on there. Not one. And theres ALOT of those out there still.


I agree i have a unimount and had problems with it so i put my dads original cable pump on the truck and still use it, He bought it new in 1968 and ive been using it myself since 1987 and have done nothing to it except have the motor reworked from time to time. definatly the best pumps ever in my opinion


----------



## Scottscape

I wouldn't mind a bi-year. Alot guys would throw in the towel which would be good for things is the long run payup


----------



## NickT

Scottscape;1406266 said:


> I wouldn't mind a bi-year. Alot guys would throw in the towel which would be good for things is the long run payup


I agree, weed out the knuckle dragging degenerates


----------



## FuturePilot4u

lake effeect storm end of next week!!!


----------



## 525Enterprises

Horse ****. Poppy ****...b.s........what do all these have in common you ask ? They are the internal make up of meteorologists of coarse......


----------



## cwby_ram

FuturePilot4u;1406272 said:


> lake effeect storm end of next week!!!


Lake effect rain?


----------



## PlowTeam5

Damn, if all we are gonna get is just slight cold weather every so often, I am goin to start scheduling concrete pours for some outside work. I have been holding off cause I keep thinking we are gonna get hit hard with snow or cold weather, but I guess thats not gonna happen. Back to pouring I guess.


----------



## Bossman 92

Alright Sam, way to take one for the team! If you schedule some concrete jobs it will for sure start snowing.

Thanks again! I wish you had thought of that a month ago! :laughing:

Bossman


----------



## Flawless440

Now they are changing the weather again. Snow end of the week then it looks like cold temps to follow. This is crazy, it changes everyday:realmad:


----------



## Mike S

Very crazy! Almost mid january and monday, tuesday, and wednesday im going to be doing finish grading and seed prep!


----------



## AMS77

PlowTeam5;1407387 said:


> Damn, if all we are gonna get is just slight cold weather every so often, I am goin to start scheduling concrete pours for some outside work. I have been holding off cause I keep thinking we are gonna get hit hard with snow or cold weather, but I guess thats not gonna happen. Back to pouring I guess.


We never stopped. A home builder we work keeps digging holes and building houses so we just keep on going picking the good days and going. We did ten yards of sidewalk friday and pumped a floor on thursday.

Might as well keep on scheduling things since its not going to snow.


----------



## 496 BB

Heres the latest on the weather for ya..... Read this before you go booking concrete jobs Sam.....

http://www.indywx.com/2012/01/08/sunday-manifesto-extreme-pattern-flip-coming/

http://1664596.sites.myregisteredsite.com/meteorology/BACKUP/backup.htm

Get ready for a change it seems.


----------



## NickT

Sooo..... let's go NAO


----------



## cwby_ram

Some hope at least. Go ahead and book those concrete jobs anyway, just to help it out a bit. 
Definitely could use some snow anytime now.


----------



## Bossman 92

I second the idea of booking the concrete jobs anyway! 

If it does snow and you cant pour the jobs we could do a big PS get together where all us OHIO guys come down and help you out. It would be a win/win! At this point of the game I am sure nobody would have a problem with that! :laughing:

Agian thanks for making this happen! Now I have to call everyone and double check the trucks.

I may go get shirts made that say GO! GO!

NAO! Thumbs Up


WOW, I have way too much time on my hands.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Nice day today in northern Ohio, Heading out to get custom tarps made for the dump inserts and then coming home to take down the christmas lights off the house. Maybe a salting event later in the week but other then that seems like it will be pretty slow around here.


----------



## 525Enterprises

496 BB;1407974 said:


> Heres the latest on the weather for ya..... Read this before you go booking concrete jobs Sam.....
> 
> http://www.indywx.com/2012/01/08/sunday-manifesto-extreme-pattern-flip-coming/
> 
> http://1664596.sites.myregisteredsite.com/meteorology/BACKUP/backup.htm
> 
> Get ready for a change it seems.


YAWN........ another forecaster that has predicted that is will eventually get cold this winter.......isn't this the same b.s. that they just 
got done predicting about this last storm that dropped a whopping 1/16 of an inch. That was close to the four they predicted.

I am going out on a limb again. They said four last storm. I said none. We got 1/16. This time they are saying its going to be bad. I am saying don't watch the weather cause its just going to drop in temp and bring zero storms to the Indiana Ohio area. What ?that's crazy talk you say ? Lets see who is closer....lol


----------



## 496 BB

Vagisil anyone? Hahaha. I didnt see any 4" forecast around Columbus.

Just trying to be optimistic for ya guys.


----------



## 525Enterprises

496 BB;1408564 said:


> Vagisil anyone? Hahaha. I didnt see any 4" forecast around Columbus.
> 
> Just trying to be optimistic for ya guys.


Yeah that last storm they said 4 inches for Marion. Didn't get crap. And STOP MAKING FUN OF MY URINARY TRACT INFECTIONS......LOL


----------



## 496 BB

Hahahahahaha


----------



## alsam116

hey guys dont be down...from what i read winter is getting ready to start, so SMILE!!!


----------



## dlcequip

I dont see any snow in the long term forcast. So winter is not around the corner time to close up shop and head south


----------



## PlowTeam5

AMS77;1407933 said:


> We never stopped. A home builder we work keeps digging holes and building houses so we just keep on going picking the good days and going. We did ten yards of sidewalk friday and pumped a floor on thursday.
> 
> Might as well keep on scheduling things since its not going to snow.


Just scheduled some inside pours to start tomorrow. Gonna get back to it to pouring tomorrow and keep goin till they say we got plowable snow coming.


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1407974 said:


> Heres the latest on the weather for ya..... Read this before you go booking concrete jobs Sam.....
> 
> http://www.indywx.com/2012/01/08/sunday-manifesto-extreme-pattern-flip-coming/
> 
> http://1664596.sites.myregisteredsite.com/meteorology/BACKUP/backup.htm
> 
> Get ready for a change it seems.


I'm not worried. I got alot of inside stuff to pour plus if I do this then the snow will come.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ok here we go again. NWS showing 1 on thursday and 1-2 thursday night. 60 percent chance so who knows. But if we do get it, I think i'll get my trusty ruler out so i'll plow almost everything.


----------



## alsam116

does your ruler have the first inch and a half cut off?? im just kidding.
they call for 1-2 butr youll end up getting 6 or 8.


----------



## NickT

Almost 50 today the surface temps have to be pretty high for this time of year. It will take 4" of snow to get 2" on the roads.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Well I just got back from meeting with one of my contractors. We got pours set up for the rest of this week and most of next. So if this does not getting any snow started then you guys are on your own.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I have never looked out at Lake Erie in January and not seen ice out there. Very strange feeling, but I do remember that a few years ago I did a few fall cleanups in early January and then after that we got hit with 3 large storms each lasting 3 days of straight plowing and then another 3 days of cleanup and doing call ins payup.We are at 8 inches of snow for the year here on the westside and I think once it flips it is going to hit hard and fast IMO. Other then that I took down the Christmas lights off the house today since it was 50 out and wired the 7 pin for the auxillary soundoff led backup flood lights. Hope everyone is rested up and I dont want to here any :crying: when the snow starts and everyone is working 2 days straight. Thumbs Up


----------



## cwby_ram

Burkartsplow;1409922 said:


> I have never looked out at Lake Erie in January and not seen ice out there. Very strange feeling, but I do remember that a few years ago I did a few fall cleanups in early January and then after that we got hit with 3 large storms each lasting 3 days of straight plowing and then another 3 days of cleanup and doing call ins payup.We are at 8 inches of snow for the year here on the westside and I think once it flips it is going to hit hard and fast IMO. Other then that I took down the Christmas lights off the house today since it was 50 out and wired the 7 pin for the auxillary soundoff led backup flood lights. Hope everyone is rested up and I dont want to here any :crying: when the snow starts and everyone is working 2 days straight. Thumbs Up


Odd feeling walking around in a t-shirt down here. Think I'll take lights down tomorrow. And no worries, there will be no :crying: from me!

I was gonna ask you, since you have a couple of the truckcraft inserts. Do you know where I could find a new solenoid for the pump? One of the terminals spins on mine, and I'd like to replace it before I put it back in in the spring. I kept striking out looking last year.


----------



## Mike S

Ok not holding my breath but next week looks a little salty! Crapuweather says spring weather now and winter weather next week. BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Spring again the following week! WTF! MAKE UP YOU F*&KING MIND! Mother nature is a B%$CH!


----------



## 496 BB

Burkartsplow;1409922 said:


> I think once it flips it is going to hit hard and fast IMO. Hope everyone is rested up and I dont want to here any :crying: when the snow starts and everyone is working 2 days straight. Thumbs Up


Im with you on this too. I think it will take everyone by surprise when it does finally hit. All forecast for this winter included a warm up in January so they basically were wrong for December which is one month. We may be plowing into March or April. Ive seen late April snow before.


----------



## Burkartsplow

cwby_ram;1409933 said:


> Odd feeling walking around in a t-shirt down here. Think I'll take lights down tomorrow. And no worries, there will be no :crying: from me!
> 
> I was gonna ask you, since you have a couple of the truckcraft inserts. Do you know where I could find a new solenoid for the pump? One of the terminals spins on mine, and I'd like to replace it before I put it back in in the spring. I kept striking out looking last year.


I get all my truckcraft supplies at Turner Tractor in Evans City PA. Right on the other side of the Ohio Border and about 15 minutes north of Pittsburgh. They have the best prices as they are $2500 to $3000 cheaper then any of the competitors in the state of Ohio or PA for the whole setup like I have. The owners name is Ray and he is a real great guy. They have all the parts and will ship anywhere in the US. 724-538-4177


----------



## cwby_ram

Burkartsplow;1410209 said:


> I get all my truckcraft supplies at Turner Tractor in Evans City PA. Right on the other side of the Ohio Border and about 15 minutes north of Pittsburgh. They have the best prices as they are $2500 to $3000 cheaper then any of the competitors in the state of Ohio or PA for the whole setup like I have. The owners name is Ray and he is a real great guy. They have all the parts and will ship anywhere in the US. 724-538-4177


Thanks! I'll give him a try. Plenty of free time, after all. Thumbs Up


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Checking 2 c what coming my way*

Checking to see what coming my way.
Weather people saying coming from the west.
Ohio is on my west.


----------



## chevyman51

Calling for a whopping 1 in here in the cincy area its raining like hell right now. Why can't this all be snow?


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks for booking those concrete jobs.


----------



## chevyman51

Youg Pup what does this map show.


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1410736 said:


> Youg Pup what does this map show.


that would be all snow. The darker green is heavier snow up to the north. Another model is running now and it is looking about the same as above. A couple more models run this afternoon and hoping they all agree on this.

Look on the left of that picture. Look at the colors and multiply that out by 10 to 1 ratio.


----------



## 496 BB

SO we get an inch? That will melt as soon as it hits the road? Sigh.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

alsam116;1409696 said:


> does your ruler have the first inch and a half cut off?? im just kidding.
> they call for 1-2 butr youll end up getting 6 or 8.


Maybe not that much, but maybe an inch cut off. haha

Went to Indiana yesterday to my friends house, had to fill craw space with stone and backfill with dirt. We sure had fun moving mud around, I was running their 250 bobcat and i couldn't even do much, had to rely on the mini excavatur to do the grunt of the mud work. So that crosses off doing any lawn work as the yards are too saturated, so it beter snow!


----------



## Hannalie

496 BB;1410867 said:


> SO we get an inch? That will melt as soon as it hits the road? Sigh.


I doubt that it is going to melt. We are looking a good chance for a flash freeze when the front comes through. it is going to get nasty out and stay could for at least a few days. I also think that the snow ratios are going to be closer to a 20:1 with how cold that air is. I have even heard that we may get some thundersnow when the cold front comes through. I believe that the everyone in ohio is going to at least get a salting event out of the Thursday night into Friday event.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I'm predicting that we see no snow. No significant ice. Possible salt run at most. Sigh.......


----------



## Hannalie

Judging by the watches and warnings out for wisconsin, michigan, and northern indiana there is something nasty on the way. I could be wrong but I think Thursday night into Friday is going to be our first moderate accumulation for a lot of us. Not sure how far south but I think 3+ for the majority seems realistic.


----------



## Young Pup

Look for advisories to be issued guys. I am going out on a limb and say 2 to 4 here. Some of that will melt but total accumluation should be in that area. I am not a pro by any means. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1410937 said:


> Judging by the watches and warnings out for wisconsin, michigan, and northern indiana there is something nasty on the way. I could be wrong but I think Thursday night into Friday is going to be our first moderate accumulation for a lot of us. Not sure how far south but I think 3+ for the majority seems realistic.


I am with you. Here is an off run map.


----------



## alsam116

the maps keep getting better and better.
i dont really care how much we get this time aslong as i can atleast salt!
have about 22 tons left and would love to go through atleast that this year. i know its not alot of salt to some of you guys but it is my first season on my own work.(picked a shatty year to start own work, would have been better off subbing and sitting on the cash but winter is not over yet!!!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

calling for a whopping inch in Stark as of now. Looks like a salt run tomorrow night early Fri A/M


----------



## PlowTeam5

Looks like Friday is gonna be a rough day for me if we gotta go out. Pull an all nighter thursday night and then hopefully get to the concrete work on friday. The go into a coma till sunday.


----------



## Bossman 92

If you need help Sam, just let us know. BTW, cause of you we get to work this week! 

Just let us know!

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## PlowTeam5

Thanks, I will post if I need any. I might see what it does thursday night and then make a judgement call on friday whether or not to pour concrete. But I am hoping we get something worth while.


----------



## KevinClark

Does anyone on here use Quickbooks? Anyone that would be willing to explain a few things to me? I just purchased it yesterday and don't know how to make a few changes to the things I want changed. PM me if you would help me out. Thanks


----------



## CNCServices

Who all has blades on i'm not hooking mine up till 2 " are on the ground in dayton lol


----------



## cwby_ram

CNCServices;1411203 said:


> Who all has blades on i'm not hooking mine up till 2 " are on the ground in dayton lol


I'm not either. I really want to, cause I don't want to do it in the snow at 2 AM, but I'm not going to do it. It's not like I'll drive the truck before it needs to go work, but I'm resisting the urge to prepare! :redbounce


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1410981 said:


> I am with you. Here is an off run map.


NAM is pretty good in that range. Should be an interesting storm.


----------



## 496 BB

Ive had mine on since Dec on and off but mostly on. Been on for last 3 or 4 weeks. But I dont ever drive it. Got 4 other trucks to choose from.


----------



## 496 BB

cwby_ram;1411209 said:


> I'm not either. I really want to, cause I don't want to do it in the snow at 2 AM, but I'm not going to do it. It's not like I'll drive the truck before it needs to go work, but I'm resisting the urge to prepare! :redbounce


You have fun hooking that up when the windchills are in the negatives


----------



## CNCServices

How much do you guys think where goin to get i'm guessin a quarter inch tops


----------



## chevyman51

Mine has been on since december but I have another truck to drive.


----------



## 496 BB

Im hearing 1"-3". Who knows. Heard also maybe something else throwing into the mix is lake effect but Im doubting it will get down this far. Your guess is just as good as the mets.

I know earlier in the day ILN had mentioned 1" or less in their forecast discussion but now they mention nothing. There is advisories from Wisconsin to Tn/Ky border and from IA to Ind/Oh border. I would assume we will be under one too after they see the night runs. Look here..... http://weather.gov/


----------



## 496 BB

From ILN just now:



> AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL SWING ACROSS THE REGION THURSDAY
> AFTERNOON AND EARLY EVENING. THIS WILL CAUSE RAIN SHOWERS TO
> CHANGE TO SNOW SHOWERS. SNOW SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED TO OCCUR THROUGH
> MUCH OF THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY BEFORE TAPERING TO FLURRIES AND
> ENDING. ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE ALONG THE I-70
> CORRIDOR AND POINTS NORTH. 1 TO 2 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED FURTHER
> SOUTH. IN ADDITION...MUCH COLDER AIR AND BRISK CONDITIONS WILL
> OCCUR RESULTING IN WIND CHILL READINGS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS
> THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY. WIND CHILLS AROUND ZERO WILL BE
> POSSIBLE FRIDAY NIGHT AND EARLY SATURDAY MORNING.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1411219 said:


> You have fun hooking that up when the windchills are in the negatives


You're right, I'll probably hook it tomorrow sometime. Hopefully we'll have a better picture. I guess it'd be better to UNhook it at 3 AM, if need be.

No need to be a hero.... (it does really suck to have to thaw out the hyd. couplers)


----------



## Young Pup

Hey guys. Not at home but I still think two to four inches of snow.


----------



## Young Pup

My plow will be on in the morning. To much going on to wait


----------



## Pushin4U

Young Pup;1411292 said:


> My plow will be on in the morning. To much going on to wait


Thought about putting mine on, but every time I do, we end up getting nothing! I don't wanna jinx myself again


----------



## Young Pup

I hear ya. But unless all models dry this up we will be getting something


----------



## 496 BB

Are you guys sailors or plowers? I dont really think Mother Nature gives a shyt about your plow on or off....lol. Damn we need some snow before everyone goes nuts and 525 blows his head off his shoulders with anger


----------



## NickT

Was wondering if neo weather would chime in with his thoughts???


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1411376 said:


> Are you guys sailors or plowers? I dont really think Mother Nature gives a shyt about your plow on or off....lol. Damn we need some snow before everyone goes nuts and 525 blows his head off his shoulders with anger


Thought I was a plower, but with more rain than snow, I thought I might have better luck sailing. Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

Neo is afraid to come back. To many negative attitudes. Lol


----------



## Mike S

Well it will snow for sure, im digging footers tomorrow! Open up a hole and here comes the weather! LOL


----------



## alsam116

a little bit of snow in the forecast and everybody shows up and posts. i must be the only 1 that doesnt work unless its [email protected]


----------



## Young Pup

Sure did get quiet in here.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1411544 said:


> Sure did get quiet in here.


Im going to hookup and pickup 2 skids from storage in the afternoon. Giggity :redbounce


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1411570 said:


> Im going to hookup and pickup 2 skids from storage in the afternoon. Giggity :redbounce


I am doing the same thing. But only one skid of salt.

Funny the mentioned the warm up for next week, but don't say anything about the possibility of snow on the same days it warms up??? Talk about only giving half the weather. Oh well, that is why they get the big bucks and I am an arm chair weather observer. lol


----------



## 525Enterprises

496 BB;1411376 said:


> Are you guys sailors or plowers? I dont really think Mother Nature gives a shyt about your plow on or off....lol. Damn we need some snow before everyone goes nuts and 525 blows his head off his shoulders with anger


Ooooooo nooooooo. Not going to waste the bullet on myself. But if these forecasters don't get something right and SOON, its bound to become mighty dangerous......lol


----------



## Flawless440

Local news said 1-3" this morning. Try to salt tonight and hope for another service Friday.
Somthing is brewing for Wednesday as well, temps look good....Thumbs Up

Well i get to go F___ with these dam E-60 pumps, always messin up..... 


I Love My Boss, need three more of them


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What's it looking like for the southern part of the state JP?


----------



## [email protected]

Is Central Ohio still looking to get 1-2-4"?


----------



## 496 BB

CMH still looking like 2-4" from what Im seeing. Jason where is your shop?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Central Ohio should get something between a light drizzle of rain to 6 inches of snow. Depends on which forecaster you listen to. On a side note, I am actually pulling plow cart to the front of the shop today, but I REFUSE to put it on...lol


----------



## 525Enterprises

Wtf ? Weather bug says six inches for central Ohio by nooninsh tomorrow ? That can't be right can it ?


----------



## cwby_ram

525Enterprises;1412064 said:


> Central Ohio should get something between a light drizzle of rain to 6 inches of snow. Depends on which forecaster you listen to. On a side note, I am actually pulling plow cart to the front of the shop today, but I REFUSE to put it on...lol


I'm putting mine on. 496 made a good point, and mine's in the driveway at the house, so no warm shop to cut down the windchill!


----------



## [email protected]

That's great, I'm hoping for at least 2" as that's what all of my triggers are set at


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1412068 said:


> Wtf ? Weather bug says six inches for central Ohio by nooninsh tomorrow ? That can't be right can it ?


No but anything is possible around here


----------



## 496 BB

I know its gonna snow. You know why? Cause my wife had my ass up before 7am this morning so we could goto the pregnancy Dr and wait for another hour to get in. So Im tired as hell and got shyt to do and wont be able to sleep. Everytime it snows its like this. Happy plowing!


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1411869 said:


> What's it looking like for the southern part of the state JP?


 you are in AThens? I will say 1 to 3. Let me check on that and see what some other are saying for down there too.

Edit: Seems like a good call. Some others are saying the same thing.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1411976 said:


> Is Central Ohio still looking to get 1-2-4"?


Still looking good.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## chevyman51

Snowing hard here in hamilton


----------



## cwby_ram

Looks like it'll start to shift around dark for us. Still hovering around 40 degrees here, according to my truck.


----------



## CUCVcleveland

NWS finally got around to chiming in. Looks like the models are getting more interesting: 

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 10 AM EST SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 10 AM EST SUNDAY.

* ACCUMULATIONS....2 TO 4 INCHES TONIGHT WITH AN ADDITIONAL 2 TO 4 INCHES FRIDAY. LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS WHERE SNOW BANDS DEVELOP AND PERSIST.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL DEVELOP TONIGHT.

* WINDS...WEST 25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 45 MPH.

* IMPACTS...STRONG WINDS WILL CAUSE CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW. NEAR WHITE OUT CONDITIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE AT TIMES MAKING TRAVEL TREACHEROUS.

* TEMPERATURES...WILL DIP INTO THE MID 20S WITH WIND CHILLS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

IF YOU WILL BE TRAVELING IN THE WARNING AREA YOU SHOULD CHOOSE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE IF POSSIBLE, OR YOU SHOULD USE EXTREME CAUTION IF TRAVEL IS UNAVOIDABLE. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&


----------



## needmoresnow

Weather bug is saying 2-4" tonight and an additional 1-3 tomorrow. Is anybody else hearing this ??


----------



## cwby_ram

needmoresnow;1412446 said:


> Weather bug is saying 2-4" tonight and an additional 1-3 tomorrow. Is anybody else hearing this ??


Haven't heard the 1-3 tomorrow part, but my phone alert said 2-4 tapering off tomorrow morning.


----------



## NickT

I'm in stark co. Weather channel is saying 1_- 3 tonight and 1- 3 tomorrow, changing to snow around midnight tonight


----------



## PlowTeam5

Heard the alaska storm is heading here. Prepare to get 18 feet of snow tonight. Gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## Scottscape

PlowTeam5;1412464 said:


> Heard the alaska storm is heading here. Prepare to get 18 feet of snow tonight. Gonna be a long weekend.


lol, is this sam from CR that use to have the vette with the big cam? I remember the Plow Team thread over there.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Scottscape;1412475 said:


> lol, is this sam from CR that use to have the vette with the big cam? I remember the Plow Team thread over there.


kekekekekekekekeke


----------



## Young Pup

Starting to see snowflakes here in CMH>


----------



## chevyman51

Its 23 and the wind is blowing like hell. We got a quick dusting and it quit for now.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Looks like tomorrow mornings commute is gonna be a nightmare. With the time predictions, looks like we are gonna be fighting traffic in our lots while we are plowing/ salting.


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1412639 said:


> Looks like tomorrow mornings commute is gonna be a nightmare. With the time predictions, looks like we are gonna be fighting traffic in our lots while we are plowing/ salting.


Sux, but hey....

*ITS SNOW YA JERK SUCK IT UP!*


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Thanks JP!

I'd take plowing at any time at this point as long as it's plowing!


----------



## needmoresnow

Jim Ganahl on nbc4i.com just said that columbus is only going to get an inch and surrounding counties up to 3" anybody have any input ??


----------



## 496 BB

needmoresnow;1412767 said:


> Jim Ganahl on nbc4i.com just said that columbus is only going to get an inch and surrounding counties up to 3" anybody have any input ??


Yea dont listen to the news :laughing:

Time to take a nap


----------



## Flawless440

1" tonight, 1-2" tomorrow....

My plan is to sleep for three hours, then rolling trucks at 1am, salt everything by 7 am, get off the roads during rush and wait for more snow. Hoping to at least salt twice. It would be Sweet to be able to push my big ones


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1412759 said:


> Thanks JP!
> 
> I'd take plowing at any time at this point as long as it's plowing!


Anytime. Have fun down there.


----------



## Young Pup

Anyone else just get that blast of snow here in Columbus. The roads are iced over and I will going out to do a couple of private drives with calcium in a bit.


----------



## Young Pup

needmoresnow;1412767 said:


> Jim Ganahl on nbc4i.com just said that columbus is only going to get an inch and surrounding counties up to 3" anybody have any input ??


I saw that too. Just look at the radar, I think he will be wrong. Then again. I could be way off my rocker too. lol

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true


----------



## cwby_ram

It's coming down good here. Buddy of mine couldn't resist trying out his new-to-him Suburu, so he's gonna go look at some of lots. Report back in a few.


----------



## Flawless440

1" tonight, 1-2" tomorrow....

My plan is to sleep for three hours, then rolling trucks at 1am, salt everything by 7 am, get off the roads during rush and wait for more snow. Hoping to at least salt twice. It would be Sweet to be able to push my big ones


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1412689 said:


> Sux, but hey....
> 
> *ITS SNOW YA JERK SUCK IT UP!*


DO YOU REALIZE I AM THE BAUCE.....

Time for 3 hours of sleep then out to get it..


----------



## Burkartsplow

Temps have dropped 20 degrees in the last 4 hrs here. We have a light dusting on the roads and winds from 7 to 15mph. Brewing some coffee and heading out to salt a few that open at 430 and then see what happens. It looks cold out there.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Well guys, looks like you can put the blades back in the garage and plan on two salt runs.........at least its something........sigh........


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Got about half inch here and everything iced up but the snow is blowing off the pavement as quick as it came down. Winds are terrible. Going out to salt then head to bed again. We aren't getting anything worthwhile.


----------



## AMS77

Same here about a half inch or so but its blowing so hard it's blowing right off the lots getting ready to go salt then take a nap. Be safe out there its nasty.


----------



## born2farm

About half inch here, back up at four to check again. I was really hoping for a push


----------



## Scottscape

just got in been out since 7. of course everything on site ready to go. salt run....


----------



## 525Enterprises

Didn't even get 1/2 an inch. Yesterday weathwrbug said as much as seven with three being a minimum. Yawn......yet another missed prediction by every single station and site I looked at and heard of. On a side note I was right again though. I hate being right anymore.....lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Yep they keep saying we're going to get 1-3 inches today and the radar is showing the bulk of the snow on us and it's barely making flurries. With the amount salt put down to break up the hard freeze, I doubt anything else will be needed today.


----------



## 496 BB

Was up at 2am went out at 3am. Shoveled like a mexican for 3 hours then plowed 2 small lots. Think it would have been a different story if not for the wind. Its money and I LOVE money so Im not *****ing. On to the next.

BTW roads are still bad and traffic is a BIATCH.


----------



## kashman

snowing like a you know what up north did 2 trips so far


----------



## Flawless440

Out here in Gahanna is way worse, hilliard had nothing round 3 am, down town was a dusting. About to head back out a 2 pm for a final sweep of props.


----------



## born2farm

This was the a hit and miss storm. Went out at 4a.m. to salt, ended up plowing due to drifts. Called the guys in at ten for a quick round. Just finished. Grabbing some lunch. The way it is looking maybe a second round of drift clearing around 5 and then final cleanups tonight.


----------



## NickT

Definitely enough snow here to do my resi route tonite, going out in a hour to do some apt bldgs and churches


----------



## tjjn06

born2farm;1413393 said:


> This was the a hit and miss storm. Went out at 4a.m. to salt, ended up plowing due to drifts. Called the guys in at ten for a quick round. Just finished. Grabbing some lunch. The way it is looking maybe a second round of drift clearing around 5 and then final cleanups tonight.


Ditto. But we're not to far away from each other.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Did some plowing in the New Albany area and the easton area. Out here in Pataskala there was some plowable snow as well. Did a few resi's and had to go salt a few places acouple times in Easton. Was up at 4am as well. I heard of another storm by the mid-end of next week?


----------



## show-n-go

I think I used and whopping 5 bags of salt today. Everything was blown off the parking lots here today. The roads were a little slippery though.


----------



## 496 BB

Ahh you know its plowing season when you cant move your neck....lol. Going back out for our 1" lots around 8-9pm. Love how gas goes up 30 cents when it snows.

I heard about something next week too but noone is talking about details yet. We all know how that goes. Probably be rain.

Damn too tired to even play MW3.


----------



## born2farm

Got about 3-5 inches here. Blowing like terrible so most lots are clear on one side with 4ft drifts on the other side. I have been out since 3 am. Just came home to eat and heading back out soon. Keep it safe out there boys.


----------



## 525Enterprises

496 BB;1413605 said:


> Ahh you know its plowing season when you cant move your neck....lol. Going back out for our 1" lots around 8-9pm. Love how gas goes up 30 cents when it snows.
> 
> I heard about something next week too but noone is talking about details yet. We all know how that goes. Probably be rain.
> 
> Damn too tired to even play MW3.
> 
> Too tired for mw3 ? Wtf you haven't been out 30 plus hours yet....


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1413573 said:


> Did some plowing in the New Albany area and the easton area. Out here in Pataskala there was some plowable snow as well. Did a few resi's and had to go salt a few places acouple times in Easton. Was up at 4am as well. I heard of another storm by the mid-end of next week?


Yes, something is showing up for next weekend. Time will tell if it will amount to anything.


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1413702 said:


> Too tired for mw3 ? Wtf you haven't been out 30 plus hours yet....


Nope but I was up at 7am yesterday. Went to bed at 11pm. Up at 2am and bout to back out here in a few for cleanups. So 3 hours sleep in 36 hours sucks when your not accustomed to it yet...

Did you lapse your refill for Zoloft? Your cranky lately :laughing: :waving:


----------



## ram4x443015

looks like mightget to do some more salting in the morn but was bummed did not get to plow much o will its better then nothing


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Well I was full of ****. We got 4'' and with the drifting it's a nightmare. Round 4 tonight. Be safe.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Here is a good site to check out all the weather. Its free just gotta sign up

http://www.simuawips.com/


----------



## born2farm

I logged twenty hours today. Anywhere from 3-6, with drifts everywhere. Got all the guys coming in at four to run everything. Be safe guys.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Meyers is running radio spots at 2am. Good marketing by them!


----------



## born2farm

Heading back outg in full force. Be safe guys.


----------



## NickT

Just getting home.... nite nite


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1414061 said:


> Meyers is running radio spots at 2am. Good marketing by them!


Are they running any special pricing?

Just was out and salted the ones that will be open today. Took a muscle relaxer and now it is time for the bed. :salute:

Had consistent snow showers from about 4pm on till after midnight down here. Probably got another 1/2 inch on the westside of downtown.


----------



## kashman

time 2 make the donuts


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;1414090 said:


> time 2 make the donuts


Can you bring a dozen of glazed please. :salute:


----------



## muffy189

anyone need any help up north


----------



## 525Enterprises

muffy189;1414187 said:


> anyone need any help up north


The way it sounds you guys got more than we did...lol


----------



## 496 BB

It snowed like crazy around 8 or 9pm last night up around Westerville at least. I cleared on side of lot only to come back after getting other sides and it needed cleared again. Crazy weather.

Then of course my pump goes down. Think the o rings where the valve body meets the housing unit went out. Thing was leaking good. Had to put plow on a tall curb and hang it higher to get home. For future reference is there anyone that sells Western parts at night or is it just all Meyers dealers? 

Hopefully I can get this back together and still get out today. HATE loosing money.


----------



## born2farm

Just got everything cleared. some lots had 2in on them some had 6-8in. Sun came out and is melting stuff down pretty good now. 

Did manage to pick up a couple lots. They looked like sh!t so I stopped in and talked to the manager. My price is higher, but they realize you get what you pay for.


----------



## hammerstein

Well that was a lot of fun. Hopefully everyone made their winter sales goal and we can get on with spring.

Anyone in the Cleveland area that needs a truck or equipment washed give me a call 440-823-0194. We are also a mobile pressure washing company and get a little slow in the winter. I can fit about any size truck in my shop for a wash (10' wide, 12' high door) Pick up trucks, dumps, salt spreaders washed out, tractors, skid steers.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1414240 said:


> It snowed like crazy around 8 or 9pm last night up around Westerville at least. I cleared on side of lot only to come back after getting other sides and it needed cleared again. Crazy weather.
> 
> Then of course my pump goes down. Think the o rings where the valve body meets the housing unit went out. Thing was leaking good. Had to put plow on a tall curb and hang it higher to get home. For future reference is there anyone that sells Western parts at night or is it just all Meyers dealers?
> 
> Hopefully I can get this back together and still get out today. HATE loosing money.


Exactly how much snow did you get up in Westerville? What is your trigger?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Down in Columbus area at boat and RV show. Definitely got way more snow than we did in Marion.


----------



## PlowTeam5

New albany and Easton area had about an additional inch from last nights snow showers. Had to go hit a few lots up there this morning. Plowed and salted them,


----------



## Young Pup

Had about an 3/4 to an inch here. I just salted.


----------



## elshauno

Still waiting on the first 2" trigger snow down in Dayton. Hopefully soon!


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1414478 said:


> Exactly how much snow did you get up in Westerville? What is your trigger?


We got about same as Sam about 1" more maybe slightly higher in some areas mainly eastside. We have 7 lots that are 1" triggers. Everything else is mainly 2".

Been working on pump today. Talk about a real pain in the azz to get out the valve body bolts. Scared the hell outta me trying not to break em. Boy was the surfaces on that and the housing unit where they mate bad. O rings were shot. Buckled from corrosion under them. Used a dentist pick to gently clean out recessed areas and used a sharp razor blade to scrape off corrosion. Then wet sanded both surfaces (with ports plugged of course) with 2000 grit and cleaned again. Of course noone has the damn o rings in town. Will try Ace Truck Tuesday and Carquest tomorrow (btw they have alot of plow stuff) but calling Jim on here first. Went to hardware store and got 012 and 013 rings but was told by someone they wont last as long as Western rings. Story of my life. $6 repair and lose out on close to $500 last night 

Hope everyone had fun. Looks to be another one on the horizon maybe next week near the end of week. Still far out though.


----------



## Flawless440

Got three salt runs on most of the properties, no pushing. East side guys got to push. First run took out two trucks, the spreader on my duramax took a sh-t, snow ex 575, just added a vibrator on it to run bulk. Then on my truck my bulk spreader took 20 min. to start, once started i left it running all night.

Got to one of my properties and crack heads stole four A/C units, $3000 each. Second time this happen. Karl rd. area. This is my family's property. B.S, how much copper could they really have got. Seem like way to much work to me tearing into them.

Whats up with the next storm??


----------



## 496 BB

I feel ya on the breakdowns.

They get like $20-$35 for scrap on the units. Thats alot of rock and maybe an eightball...lol.

Have a metal fab shop build a cage for the units. Anchor those in the concrete and use security bolts to fasten. Thats what Id do at least. Thats too much like work for them to steal then. Hell I just had some jackass steal my business sign out of my own fcking yard last week. I hate thieves more than anything in this world. I'll shoot someones azz if I see em steal from here. Im serious too.

Hell I was up by ya yesterday. I got alot of shyt on Rt 161 between 270 and 71 and Morse Rd between the same. Yesterday was right in front of Brewery though on Schrock.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1414587 said:


> We got about same as Sam about 1" more maybe slightly higher in some areas mainly eastside. We have 7 lots that are 1" triggers. Everything else is mainly 2".
> 
> Been working on pump today. Talk about a real pain in the azz to get out the valve body bolts. Scared the hell outta me trying not to break em. Boy was the surfaces on that and the housing unit where they mate bad. O rings were shot. Buckled from corrosion under them. Used a dentist pick to gently clean out recessed areas and used a sharp razor blade to scrape off corrosion. Then wet sanded both surfaces (with ports plugged of course) with 2000 grit and cleaned again. Of course noone has the damn o rings in town. Will try Ace Truck Tuesday and Carquest tomorrow (btw they have alot of plow stuff) but calling Jim on here first. Went to hardware store and got 012 and 013 rings but was told by someone they wont last as long as Western rings. Story of my life. $6 repair and lose out on close to $500 last night
> 
> Hope everyone had fun. Looks to be another one on the horizon maybe next week near the end of week. Still far out though.


You had me worried for a minute that you got alot more than I on the westside. Thought I was going to become an eastsider. lol Actuall drove up by a lot north of 270 and just checked it. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Maybe another salt on Tuesday night IF this next system does what it looks like it will do. lol Then next weekend rain/snow event again at this point.


----------



## NickT

My day went pretty good considering... Three hours in plowing commercials my pivot pin tube broke on the meyers, it was 515 pm and the trucking place where I get my parts closed at 5. I called them anyway. The owner picks up the phone and leaves my parts in the mailbox. Luckily a buddy of mine just got home to weld on the new tube for the pin. I was down for 4 hours, but plowed another 6 hours on my resi route to finish the nite at 330 this morning. I got lucky.... On friday the 13th


----------



## kashman

weld a plate on the back of the tube so that dont happen again


----------



## kashman

Flawless440;1414589 said:


> Got three salt runs on most of the properties, no pushing. East side guys got to push. First run took out two trucks, the spreader on my duramax took a sh-t, snow ex 575, just added a vibrator on it to run bulk. Then on my truck my bulk spreader took 20 min. to start, once started i left it running all night.
> 
> Got to one of my properties and crack heads stole four A/C units, $3000 each. Second time this happen. Karl rd. area. This is my family's property. B.S, how much copper could they really have got. Seem like way to much work to me tearing into them.
> 
> Whats up with the next storm??


time for you 2 get roof top units


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1414659 said:


> Maybe another salt on Tuesday night IF this next system does what it looks like it will do. lol Then next weekend rain/snow event again at this point.


Glad I reloaded on my way home today then..


----------



## OhioPlower

We need to see some pics from lake county, they've been getting hammered all day


----------



## Flawless440

Chris,

I attached another pic, these units were bolted to the ground the s.o.b's tore them apart right there. Do you think they could cut though your cage? Could it be unbolted? We talked about the roof top units, its crazy money. I can pitch the idea, make some $$payup


----------



## 496 BB

Jason Im sure I could think of something to make it more stable. I would get a cage fabbed at Blackwood metal in short north. Ive used them for a few custom jobs including a one off firepit insert for a wood burning fireplace recessed in a deck. Make alot of cross bars so it is less likely they want to spend the time cutting them all. Use steel not aluminum. If you want it super strong and money is no option use solid stock not hollow. Chromeoly would be ideal. Think rollcage. I would then use tamper proof keyed bolts with concrete anchors. If you want all out protection I would install a DC current fence within that cage...make it hidden. Then add a camera to see them get their azz lit up when they try to take it again.


----------



## 496 BB

Flawless440;1414942 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I attached another pic, these units were bolted to the ground the s.o.b's tore them apart right there. Do you think they could cut though your cage? Could it be unbolted? We talked about the roof top units, its crazy money. I can pitch the idea, make some $$payup


Does Ann yell at you for not plowing your own driveway like my wife does? Lol. Mines a PITA and too many trucks in the way anyways.


----------



## Flawless440

Chris, I think thats a great idea. Can you email me an estimate? Right as option one, & option two. Two being with the DC current. Don't spend to much to on it, we all know how it is to spend alot of time on an estimate to not get it. :crying: But like i said it's my family, and there old jewish family from long island, they don't mind paying for quailty. I'm the bad apple that fell far away from that tree.

The driveway looks better with the snow, under is a nice mix of gravel/mud. I do alot of stamped concrete, i need 60 yards on a payment plan. I haven't came across that deal yet. We bought this place 2 years ago and have done, new roof, windows, finish basement, tore out a bathroom down to the studs, shop got new garage doors. Now its time for the driveway and patio/outdoor kitchen. The big plan was to get rich this winter plowing snow:laughing:, so far its not going well.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Mike S

That was a crazy event! I ended making between 3 to 6 salt runs on some props, and got to do some plowing. Side walks went on for 32 hours strait. By the time it was all over i was up for 68 hours and have a hell of a mess in paper work! Either way I did get to fire up the wheel loader though! The 4500 had to get new tranny cooler lines last night but I new they didnt look good and had ordered them already so it was a quick fix.


----------



## Kwise

Mike S;1415497 said:


> That was a crazy event! I ended making between 3 to 6 salt runs on some props, and got to do some plowing. Side walks went on for 32 hours strait. By the time it was all over i was up for 68 hours and have a hell of a mess in paper work! Either way I did get to fire up the wheel loader though! The 4500 had to get new tranny cooler lines last night but I new they didnt look good and had ordered them already so it was a quick fix.


You were up for 68 hours?


----------



## 496 BB

Jason I will need some dimensions of what the anticipated unit are going to be or at least a brand and model number and I can get the sizes. Also is there any electric out there that is 110V? If not I will have to run out a small box with conduit and then run that to the cages. I personally dont think you will need that anyways as that was more along the lines of a joke...lol. I think a nicely built cage will do just fine in deterring theft but just like anything if someone wants it bad enough they will get it no matter what. Im sure whatever I design will be better than what you can buy from any company but again metal is not cheap....it will however be cheaper than buying new units and having them installed all the time.

I can get something out to you this week. My metal shop will be open again on Tuesday.


----------



## NickT

kashman;1414749 said:


> weld a plate on the back of the tube so that dont happen again


Thanks for the advise, I will definitely do that, Do you have any pics? If not I'm sure there are some on PS


----------



## Burkartsplow

Thought I was going to get some sleep last night. Went out with a college friend in town and had a few beers in tremont and then the snow started and did not stop. 2 to 3 more inches. Went home at 1 and slept till 4 and got up and made another full round. 4 rounds of plowing out of this event and 6 rounds of salting and endless walks like mike said. Good event. It was nice to remember what it feels like to have 10 hrs of sleep in 3 days. Rain heading in tomorrow to break down some of the piles. Hope everyone got there feet wet in this one.


----------



## muffy189

it sure doesnt look like we are going to get anything the next ten days


----------



## PlowTeam5

Jason, I got some super long concrete lag bolts that are anywhere from 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch if you get some sort of plate made to bolt the cage down. I will guarantee the only way they will be able to get these bolts out is to take the whole concrete slab with them.


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, a lot of salting, and a little pushing here too. Almost lost my salt spreader. Buddy of mine re-engineered the swing mount. Found the weak spot with 700 lbs in it. On the hunt for a new bumper this week I guess. I'm sure not whining though. Good to be out making some money finally!


----------



## Bossman 92

What a great storm! I wish I could bill out this much for every 4" storm! We salted almost everything 4 times and plowed almost everything 2 times. I logged 60 hours myself. I had 4 new plow drivers and not one single problem. One of my new drivers is a dream come true. (I don't want to sound like a fruit) :laughing: The guy said he plowed snow once upon a time, but I had no idea he really knew what he is doing. Not sure how much salt we used but used quite a bit. Only used a few hundred gallons of liquid, but it worked well also. I did have one of my guys slide off the road on the way in to work, took 4 hours for him to get out. Luckly I have a handful of guys who I can call when I get in a pinch and we never missed a beat. Mike, we also battled walks the entire storm, It was AWESOME! The wife is actually doing the billing right now. Bring on the next storm please!


----------



## Flawless440

PlowTeam5;1415822 said:


> Jason, I got some super long concrete lag bolts that are anywhere from 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch if you get some sort of plate made to bolt the cage down. I will guarantee the only way they will be able to get these bolts out is to take the whole concrete slab with them.


That sounds like exactly what i need


----------



## PlowTeam5

Let me know what you do. I would be happy to come over there and bolt them down.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1416033 said:


> Let me know what you do. I would be happy to come over there and bolt them down.


Are those the tamper proof ones with a key socket? Just wondering. Are you using lead anchors to anchor them? Again just wondering...lol. Thats how I was going to do it but your the concrete pro so just wondering for future reference.

Also next storm looks to be next Thursday into night and possibly Friday and night. Not a huge one by any means as of now. Maybe an incher or two if lucky. Weekend will be flip flop weather as usual then bigger one (Clipper) showing up around the 23rd. That one may have some kick to it but thats a week out. Nothing is accurate more than 1 hour out and they still manage to even fck that up more times than not. Hope is all we got now.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;
Also next storm looks to be next Thursday into night and possibly Friday and night. Not a huge one by any means as of now. Maybe an incher or two if lucky. Weekend will be flip flop weather as usual then bigger one (Clipper) showing up around the 23rd. That one may have some kick to it but thats a week out. Nothing is accurate more than 1 hour out and they still manage to even fck that up more times than not. Hope is all we got now.[/QUOTE said:


> Should we just overlook the possible salt event on Tuesday night into Wednesday Morning?:waving:


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1416146 said:


> Should we just overlook the possible salt event on Tuesday night into Wednesday Morning?:waving:


Yea since I dont salt :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1416200 said:


> Yea since I dont salt :salute:


Well, for those of us that do salt, just a heads up on Tuesday into Wednesday.


----------



## 496 BB

I absolutely LOVE how I order $3.00 in o rings online from any of the plow repair companies and it cost $15 to ship the damn thing? Is it packaged in a golden box or do they send me a pre paid gas card or what? Ridiculous.


----------



## golfcar

Gotta love the freight costs, getting higher.


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1416069 said:


> Are those the tamper proof ones with a key socket? Just wondering. Are you using lead anchors to anchor them? Again just wondering...lol. Thats how I was going to do it but your the concrete pro so just wondering for future reference.
> 
> Also next storm looks to be next Thursday into night and possibly Friday and night. Not a huge one by any means as of now. Maybe an incher or two if lucky. Weekend will be flip flop weather as usual then bigger one (Clipper) showing up around the 23rd. That one may have some kick to it but thats a week out. Nothing is accurate more than 1 hour out and they still manage to even fck that up more times than not. Hope is all we got now.


They do not have the key socket. They are 4-6 inch long 1/2-3/4 lag bolts that take a impact gun to tighten them down. And I am talking about a 3/4 drive impact to it takes alot of muscle and or work to get them out and even if they loosened them up they still cant pull them out of the concrete.


----------



## Young Pup

Still looking at a possible salt Tuesday night into Wednesday. Thursday doesn't look all the impressive to me right now. Probably just another salt the way it looks right now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

All I ask for is 9 more plowings.. but this is ohio so i'm probably screwed!


----------



## NickT

9 will be tough to reach unless we are plowing in april


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1416780 said:


> Still looking at a possible salt Tuesday night into Wednesday. Thursday doesn't look all the impressive to me right now. Probably just another salt the way it looks right now.


What about Friday+?


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1416602 said:


> They do not have the key socket. They are 4-6 inch long 1/2-3/4 lag bolts that take a impact gun to tighten them down. And I am talking about a 3/4 drive impact to it takes alot of muscle and or work to get them out and even if they loosened them up they still cant pull them out of the concrete.


Cool cool. Are they installed with anchors or are they like Tapcons?


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1417017 said:


> What about Friday+?


One model shows rain. One model shows snow. One model possible ice. That's why I did not mention it. Nothing is agreeing.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

NickT;1416868 said:


> 9 will be tough to reach unless we are plowing in april


Especially here where we don't receive lake effect..


----------



## dmontgomery

3 saltings total so far this winter.......no plowing............this sucks


----------



## SuburbanPlower

0 plowings. I don't do salt...if I did I think I coulda had 1 salt event so far.....

I'm gonna be homeless pretty soon if this keeps up.


----------



## f250man

Guys we got 2' here on Saturday and we spent 55 hrs in the trucks and plowed everything 6 times. And we made a killing on call ins from people stuck in there drives and it was way to much to shovel.


----------



## dmontgomery

What does an event look like....that you salt 6 times? Does that include 6 plowings?


----------



## Mike S

Good deal steve! I spent about the same amount of time salting!!!! So 2 feet...... I dont like you any more!!!! LOL! JK! Glad some one got a good storm


----------



## cwby_ram

dmontgomery;1417884 said:


> What does an event look like....that you salt 6 times? Does that include 6 plowings?


I realize that wasn't directed at me. But we salted some places 3 times here, plowed once or twice. We got .5 inch of snow, we salted for the morning, then we got another .75 to an inch (2" push triggers), so we salted again. Temps never got above 20 degrees. A couple places we pushed the slush off to avoid nasty refreeze, then we got another 1 to an 1.5 inches. With the salt underneath we pushed and salted once more and it cleaned up real nice. That's kinda what the event looked like for us.


----------



## Young Pup

Depending on how strong the winds are tonight, we could see a salt event. Including up north. Thursday looks like light snow all day. Watching a system for fri/sat. Looks good at the moment for snow/ice but that can change. Hopefully tonights models runs will have some more agreement on that. 

I am off the air for the rest of the day. KCMH out. lol


----------



## chevyman51

We got one hell of a thunder storm here today. At one point it was raining so hard I could not see over my hood.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1418107 said:


> Depending on how strong the winds are tonight, we could see a salt event. Including up north. Thursday looks like light snow all day. Watching a system for fri/sat. Looks good at the moment for snow/ice but that can change. Hopefully tonights models runs will have some more agreement on that.
> 
> I am off the air for the rest of the day. KCMH out. lol


Yea that's what the guys are saying....anywhere from a dusting to 2". Time will tell.


----------



## muffy189

id like to plow friday morning, but on the other hand i have to go to columbus for a meeting with the state so i hope i dont but i say let it snow ill pull the plow before i go to columbus.


----------



## SuburbanPlower

Here in Cincy we're expecting a dusting followed by temps in the 50's over the weekend. We're screwed. I say we just sell our plows and go apply at McDonalds. I've only been doing this for 7 years but I've never seen anything like this before. With all this rain we've been getting if the temps had just been normal for this time of year we'd be rolling in snow and dough right now. I think God hates us here.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Wicked slick out there on my lots. Stepped out on one before salting and almost ate pavement.


----------



## Flawless440

I'm on the fence about going out, it's slick out east, but i know as soon as i get towards the other side of town there will be nothing


----------



## kashman

dont feel bad buddy i almost took 1 for the team 2


----------



## born2farm

Looking like a event tomorrow. Heard 1-2 and 2-4 pretty wide spread across the state...any word on this


----------



## Scottscape

downtown, nothing. west columbus past hilliard is pretty icey. anything north of 270 should be able to salt. its hit and miss and but I guess its worth lot checks. just got in since 2 am. happy salting!


----------



## AMS77

Went and checked my lots this morning the wind down here last night pretty much dried everything up before it got a chance to freeze.

We are looking at an 1-2" thru the day tomorrow also.


----------



## AMS77

Burkartsplow;1419185 said:


> Wicked slick out there on my lots. Stepped out on one before salting and almost ate pavement.


I landed on my arse about two weeks ago at a competitors lot:realmad: that is right beside mine. Should have sued the sob.


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1418865 said:


> Yea that's what the guys are saying....anywhere from a dusting to 2". Time will tell.


Good thing I got us all that work lined up from Thursday-Tuesday. Go figure....


----------



## [email protected]

I know right, what do we do if we gotta go plow/salt? Lol seems like everytime u plan work we get snow! Keep it goin! Sam tha weathergod


----------



## justgeorge

SuburbanPlower;1419157 said:


> Here in Cincy we're expecting a dusting followed by temps in the 50's over the weekend. We're screwed..


Plus next Tuesday's forecast right now is for 63! 63!!! Time to dust off the mowers....

Edited - the 63 is according to my Fox19 weather app. Channel 9 is calling for 45. That's a huge difference.


----------



## 496 BB

Yea Friday could suck. As of right now models are not agreeing from what I read and there is a possibility for some freezing rain/ice with it. More so than snow. Maybe a tiny bit of snow Thursday also. Under an inch from what I read. Then it warms way up into 50's and I even heard 60's a day or so ago but dont see that now.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I don't know what's going on in Columbus but its dry as a bone here. No salting at all going on. As far as the snow, you guys must be looking at the 100 percent optimistic sites ...lol..... central Ohio going to get a dusting. With temps jumping up then back down overnight, you will see another salt event. That's it. Still no push. Yawn......

For sale. 8'6 western v blade, boss xt v. Three Meyers with wings. Everything works. ZERO USES THIS YEAR

WILL TRADE FOR 2 MINUTES IN DARK ALLEY WITH OLD MAN WINTER. I AM GONNA F#$K HIM UP


----------



## golfcar

OLD MAN WINTER is a little confused this winter, maybe because it is leap year or who knows, he will get his **** staightened up and we will be plowing and mowing all in the same week come March and April.


----------



## neoweather

Hello Everyone! I promised I would come back when I had something to talk about in the way of snow! Right now the heads turn to Friday Night, though on Thursday I expect a general 1-3" across the Northern part of our state.

*Friday Night into Saturday*'
Its to far out to say what we will see exactly, but I think its going to be significant. You guys dont have to trust me, but if you disagree, try to actually prove something against my forecast.

Right now it appears significant heavy snows for anyone north of I-80 or near it. But even south of there is looking at general snow accumulations! THE PROBLEM is, we will likely have some warm air pushing in too. At this point, I am worried for areas south of I-80 but not that far south- because we are looking at icy conditions.

These are just PRELIMINARY thoughts... but anyone North of Columbus should prepare for _*some *_work. If you reside in Northern Ohio, pay attention!

Article and forecast map coming tomorrow, if models continue the idea for a significant event.


----------



## golfcar

Thanks neoweather, It's been a tough year on weathermen.


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1419367 said:


> I know right, what do we do if we gotta go plow/salt? Lol seems like everytime u plan work we get snow! Keep it goin! Sam tha weathergod


I figured I might as well get us something goin here. Its better then sitting around here with my peter in my hand staring at weather models showing nothing but warm weather.


----------



## 496 BB

Neo whats CMH looking like? ZRain or any snow too?

Sam I dont know about you but when Im sitting around with Peter in hand its not staring at weather models....just models


----------



## Young Pup

Noon models showed snow and ice for friday and saturday for columbus. I am on my phone right now. The system is just now coming in the west coast. Not enough good sampling yet. Patience people. That's why I have not posted much on it.


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1419812 said:


> Neo whats CMH looking like? ZRain or any snow too?
> 
> Sam I dont know about you but when Im sitting around with Peter in hand its not staring at weather models....just models


Different strokes for different folks...............


----------



## 496 BB

Haha...literally


----------



## muffy189

PlowTeam5;1419786 said:


> I figured I might as well get us something goin here. Its better then sitting around here with my peter in my hand staring at weather models showing nothing but warm weather.


too funny sam, i only get that way with snowy cold weather. hahaha


----------



## [email protected]

O this dudes like that all the time Lulz


----------



## muffy189

[email protected];1420283 said:


> O this dudes like that all the time Lulz


lol aint that the truth


----------



## Scottscape

1-2 Today.. 1-3 Tomorrow. Might be our first plowable event.


----------



## [email protected]

Is that for CMH?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The nws has a special weather statement for my area (Nw ohio) and its 1-2 today and 1-3 for the friday round...


----------



## Flawless440

I'm hearing same as Mr.Scottscape... So easy on the salt guys don't want to melt it all awaypayup


----------



## born2farm

Saying 1-3 today, half tonight and half tomorrow. We will see how this storm goes. This is the first time ive had a major schedule conflict with college, so the guys are going to be running today and this weekend alone. We will see how it goes.


----------



## xjsnake

It's coming down pretty good up here in NW ohio. About a half an inch on the ground thus far.


----------



## 525Enterprises

As predicted, everyone's going to get salt in.Columbus area to findlay area prolly not going to see a plow able event....unless you have one inch triggers....


----------



## Burkartsplow

Out salting as we speak. .5 inches on the ground here on the westside of cle.


----------



## 496 BB

Looks like round 2 coming into Columbus right now.


----------



## xjsnake

I got my salt down (which isnt much). Looking forward to being able to push something soon.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

We're suppose to get 4-6 Friday night so hopefully that holds true.


----------



## 496 BB

HA! The NWS saying we getting 1"-1.5" Friday into Saturday. Typical **** winter in Ohio. Tenth inch of ice too.


----------



## ram4x443015

just left columbus on my way home nothing down that way wow 23 up by delaware was all ice with snow on it got home and the truck slid out of the drive trying to pull in to get the plow on had to put some cc down to get up it lol hope columbus get some more snow my lots are in cbus :realmad:


----------



## [email protected]

hmmm to go salt tonight or in the morning..... or both


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1421303 said:


> hmmm to go salt tonight or in the morning..... or both


Eh, I think I'm gonna wait a little while. Doesn't sound like too much happened down that way? I've probably got a couple inches up here. Too bad my accounts aren't up here.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Snow done here. Got ALMOST 1/4 inch. All salting done. Doesn't look like its going to need it in the morning either. Another busted storm. Everyone saying 3 to 6 tomorrow starting at about 3 pm. I not so sure...

SO FAR I HAVE BEEN 100 percent right on all storms so far. Lets see if this holds true.

Columbus 1 to 2.5 inches starting at 5.
Marion are bout the same. 
Cleveland to see roughly six. 
Findlay 3 to 4
Cincinnati to get a solid 1 to 1.5 possible more depending on storm track.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

3" up here and more in about 24 hours from now!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

yep 2-3'' all over the county.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Gonna do an early salt run on some accounts that called and want it for the am. Then off to work a few hours and hopefully when we come out, I see more snow falling. I called off some regular work for Saturday morning in hopes of push or at least a salt run for everyone. I am running into people saying that since these snows are so little and light, that they can hold off on salt seeing as usually the next day it is 60* and melted.


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1421303 said:


> hmmm to go salt tonight or in the morning..... or both


Do what your dude is doing now and plow everything with only a 1/4 inch on it.

1/4 INCH TRIGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlowTeam5

this just in, 45 inches of snow expected by friday at 1pm. Break out the snow shovels......


----------



## MahonLawnCare

PlowTeam5;1421417 said:


> Do what your dude is doing now and plow everything with only a 1/4 inch on it.
> 
> 1/4 INCH TRIGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!


you got those guys down there too?


----------



## PlowTeam5

MahonLawnCare;1421426 said:


> you got those guys down there too?


LOL I wish..


----------



## [email protected]

Lol @ newb plowers. He said Genji called wanting it plowed and salted. Sam, look on Shantons FB at his pic


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1421389 said:


> Snow done here. Got ALMOST 1/4 inch. All salting done. Doesn't look like its going to need it in the morning either. Another busted storm. Everyone saying 3 to 6 tomorrow starting at about 3 pm. I not so sure...
> 
> SO FAR I HAVE BEEN 100 percent right on all storms so far. Lets see if this holds true.
> 
> Columbus 1 to 2.5 inches starting at 5.
> Marion are bout the same.
> Cleveland to see roughly six.
> Findlay 3 to 4
> Cincinnati to get a solid 1 to 1.5 possible more depending on storm track.


I havent checked anything recently as Im over it already but I say we get even less than that here. Say MAYBE 1"-1.5" tops. Then it will all melt or freeze. Then mid 40's next week 

As much as I hate to admit it I think this winter is over before it even begun. Win some loose some I guess. Thats life.

Just look at this way.... saved alot of wear and tear on your equipment this year... :laughing:


----------



## [email protected]

496 BB;1421506 said:


> As much as I hate to admit it I think this winter is over before it even begun. Win some loose some I guess. Thats life.
> 
> Just look at this way.... saved alot of wear and tear on your equipment this year... :laughing:


I beg to differ. Look at it this way, at this point in time it is basically the weather we normally have in early-mid december. We are just experiencing an actual season change, unlike most years where its fall then straight into winter. Have faith bud


----------



## 496 BB

Ice prediction http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwprobs/zr_probabilities.php


----------



## 496 BB

[email protected];1421515 said:


> I beg to differ. Look at it this way, at this point in time it is basically the weather we normally have in early-mid december. We are just experiencing an actual season change, unlike most years where its fall then straight into winter. Have faith bud


Yea Im still optimistic a little. Not as much as I was say 2 or 3 weeks ago. Thought the temps would have stayed down and remained there by now. I know one thing its definitely a hard winter to forecast/predict. We'll see though.


----------



## born2farm

Well we got about 1.5in back at home. Of course im stuck in Wooster at college. O well first real test for my guys handling a storm on there own. Should be a nice easy one to break them in on. Hope they are ready for the mess it sounds like we are going to get tomorrow night.


----------



## neoweather

*Prelim map*

Main forecast for all of ohio will come out tomorrow afternoon. Event starts a churning in the evening.


----------



## KevinClark

We got 2" - 4" out our way. We were able to plow all clients but one tonight. Snow has stopped for now. Don't think we will see anything more tonight. Just finished all the paperwork from tonight. I have one more client to service tonight and we are finished. Looking forward to the snow storm there calling for over night on Friday.


----------



## neoweather

Happy to see you guys getting some work in for tomorrow Night 

February looks like a plowing month..


----------



## Young Pup

ram4x443015;1421269 said:


> just left columbus on my way home nothing down that way wow 23 up by delaware was all ice with snow on it got home and the truck slid out of the drive trying to pull in to get the plow on had to put some cc down to get up it lol hope columbus get some more snow my lots are in cbus :realmad:


Everything is pretty iced up now. Temp is at 20 degrees outside too.


----------



## Young Pup

neoweather;1421614 said:


> Happy to see you guys getting some work in for tomorrow Night
> 
> February looks like a plowing month..


Get ready to get flamed for that comment Jimmy.


----------



## 525Enterprises

496 BB;1421506 said:


> I havent checked anything recently as Im over it already but I say we get even less than that here. Say MAYBE 1"-1.5" tops. Then it will all melt or freeze. Then mid 40's next week
> 
> As much as I hate to admit it I think this winter is over before it even begun. Win some loose some I guess. Thats life.
> 
> Just look at this way.... saved alot of wear and tear on your equipment this year... :laughing:


Tell you what, if we get 1.5 I am going to call it two and push everything. As far as winter goes, its to the point I don't give a crap anymore....lol


----------



## neoweather

Young Pup;1421640 said:


> Get ready to get flamed for that comment Jimmy.


Anyone north of 30 will have a good amount of "work" to do lol..

Latest model run comes in and throws up even more accumulations. Remember this is a model run, not a forecast... but take a sniff.


----------



## Young Pup

neoweather;1421690 said:


> Anyone north of 30 will have a good amount of "work" to do lol..
> 
> Latest model run comes in and throws up even more accumulations. Remember this is a model run, not a forecast... but take a sniff.


I mean about the snowy February comment. lol


----------



## Hannalie

I know it has been bad when I get excited about a 1 foot snow pile. I like the way the NAM looks I might get 9" or 10" here in Trumbull County. I can't wait to put the new 350 to the test Saturday morning.


----------



## [email protected]

neoweather;1421690 said:


> Anyone north of 30 will have a good amount of "work" to do lol..
> 
> Latest model run comes in and throws up even more accumulations. Remember this is a model run, not a forecast... but take a sniff.


God I hope this pans out


----------



## neoweather

Young Pup;1421706 said:


> I mean about the snowy February comment. lol


Just realized, and oops 

But if winter doesnt get going..


----------



## Burkartsplow

Almost done with a round of plowing and salting. Got a band start up off the lake and dropped a quick 3 on us right before rush hour...lots of crazies out and about after work. 2 rounds of salting and one round of plowing. Very grateful to get some work in.


----------



## Flawless440

We got two salt runs in, I'll take it, need the work


----------



## Young Pup

Just got done salting here myself. I see we are under a wwa for columbus. 

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
353 AM EST FRI JAN 20 2012


INZ050-058-059-OHZ042-051>056-060>065-201700-
/O.NEW.KILN.WW.Y.0002.120120T1800Z-120121T1600Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-DARKE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-
FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
FAIRFIELD-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
GREENVILLE...PIQUA...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...
NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...
CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER
353 AM EST FRI JAN 20 2012

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
11 AM EST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
11 AM EST SATURDAY.

* LOCATIONS...THE I-70 CORRIDOR...INCLUDING THE WHITEWATER AND
MIAMI VALLEYS AND CENTRAL OHIO.

* HAZARD TYPES...FREEZING RAIN AND SNOW.


* ACCUMULATIONS...ICE ACCUMULATION OF ONE TO TWO TENTHS OF AN INCH
AND SNOW ACCUMULATION UP TO ONE INCH.

* TIMING...PRECIPITATION WILL BEGIN THIS AFTERNOON AND PICK UP IN
INTENSITY THIS EVENING. THE PRECIPITATION WILL END SATURDAY MORNING.


* IMPACTS...TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES ARE EXPECTED DUE TO REDUCED
VISIBILITIES AND ICE AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF
WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW, BLOWING SNOW,
SLEET, FREEZING RAIN AND WIND CHILLS. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE
SIGNIFICANT, THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
IS NOT ANTICIPATED. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is for deleware and north. This storm is to close to call imo. Things could change in our favor. I hope it does. 

Winter Weather Advisory 
Alert: ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 
11 AM EST SATURDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
WEATHER ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 
11 AM EST SATURDAY. 

* LOCATIONS...WEST CENTRAL OHIO AND CENTRAL OHIO. 

* HAZARD TYPES...ACCUMULATING SNOW. 

* ACCUMULATIONS...2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW. 

* TIMING...SNOW WILL DEVELOP THIS AFTERNOON AND PICK UP IN 
INTENSITY THIS EVENING AND THEN WILL END SATURDAY MORNING. 

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES ARE EXPECTED DUE TO REDUCED 
VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS. 
Instructions: A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW, BLOWING SNOW, SLEET, FREEZING RAIN AND WIND CHILLS. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE SIGNIFICANT, THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES. 

Auglaize
Delaware
Hardin
Logan
Mercer
Shelby
Union


----------



## muffy189

plowed everything here and salted now its off to columbus for a meeting then back to get ready for some more snow tonight


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Just got in from salting some of our northern lots around University of Dayton. Everything up that way needed it, everything down in centerville was dry. Hoping for something good tonight!


----------



## AMS77

We salted yesterday around 4:00 pm and just got in from a round of plowing and salting. Looks like this next round could get messy. 

Everyone be safe out there I'm going to try to get a few hours sleep


----------



## Scottscape

salt salt salt!


----------



## 496 BB

Anyone round here have any lights they wanna sell? Thinking bout going the 6" round way like the off road lights. Cant stand these stupid night lights I got now.


----------



## golfcar

I just replaced my lights, first time out with them this morning made a world of difference.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I have the older Meyer lights still on a bracket. 50 bucks....


----------



## Burkartsplow

525Enterprises;1422197 said:


> I have the older Meyer lights still on a bracket. 50 bucks....


I have some old night saber lights. $49.99. HAHAThumbs Up


----------



## 525Enterprises

Burkartsplow;1422199 said:


> I have some old night saber lights. $49.99. HAHAThumbs Up


That's a freaking deal. He outta buy those. If he doesn't I will......


----------



## 496 BB

Are those old night saber ones the alien looking ones or like the plain jane POS one like I got? I hate these damn things. I got HIDs in my HD and love em. Had em for years. Dont think I will do em in plow truck since the alternator jumps around at idle. Bad on the ballast if they kick on and off.

Post a pic.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yes. Night saber ones and twos are contoured everywhere. Still one of the best designs I'm my opinion.


----------



## 496 BB

Pics and I might buy em. Wonder what shipping is?


----------



## golfcar

Nite Saber 2 are the best, they have a better, more adjustable mount. That is the ones I just put on and replaced the original Nite Saber 1 with and a lot brighter.


----------



## 525Enterprises

According to the radar its snowing here at my house.

According to my Eyedar we aren't getting a damn thing......in the words of my mentor Walter....

WHAT THE HELL ?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Looks like you central and southern boys are getting a wintry mess. Yuck!


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1422367 said:


> According to the radar its snowing here at my house.
> 
> According to my Eyedar we aren't getting a damn thing......in the words of my mentor Walter....
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ?


Is that similar to gaydar?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Very.....lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Flurries now and radar showed snow over an hour ago.... same boat..


----------



## alsam116

radar showed snow all afternoon here and not a fing thing
every 1 say the freeze rain will b here around 7. i dont care what it is or when i just want to make some$$$$$$$$!!


----------



## born2farm

Burkartsplow;1422199 said:


> I have some old night saber lights. $49.99. HAHAThumbs Up


Hell if no one else buys I would be interested in these if your serious about selling. Let me know.


----------



## 496 BB

Looks like alot ice coming for us since we under a Warning now. saying 1/4" - 1/2" ice with 1" snow. We'll see.


----------



## Young Pup

Different day same crap here guys. 

Anyway here is a post from a weather forum. This is for us I 70 folks.

The shallow cold air that is in place will be stubborn to move. This is why I believe ILN was forced to go warning. As long as that shallow cold air is in place, if you bring warm air up over the top the moderate freezing rain can occur. Look down in Kentucky and Tennessee. Severe Thunderstorms are possible. Convective lift is abundant. Imagine taking all of that intense convection and throwing it up over the cold layer. ICE!!!!!!!!!! and potentially a lot of it. I am still rolling with the .30 to .35 range but if the cold pooling with precipitation developing then heavy bands of rain (freezing at the surface) can commence and the farther north you go intense sleet. For JP and myself being along I-70, it could be all 3 forms equal. Snow, sleet, freezing rain, freezing rain, sleet, snow. It should be a long night. 

Josh


----------



## EPPSLLC

alsam116;1422424 said:


> radar showed snow all afternoon here and not a fing thing
> every 1 say the freeze rain will b here around 7. i dont care what it is or when i just want to make some$$$$$$$$!!


Alex did you get that email i sent you?


----------



## AMS77

525Enterprises;1422367 said:


> According to the radar its snowing here at my house.
> 
> According to my Eyedar we aren't getting a damn thing......in the words of my mentor Walter....
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ?


Same thing here radar says it snowing but nothing. Weatherman says the air is still to dry.
Looks like its going to be along night for every one. Be safe everyone.


----------



## AMS77

Wow so this is what friday nights have become!!!!!!!!! Sitting here waiting to see a snow flake hit the ground like my kids coming home from my aunts house on christmas eve trying to see santa in the sky.


----------



## KevinClark

Over in Trumbull County it has not started yet. There calling for 3"-5" overnight. Ending early in the AM. Was just watching The Weather Channel and seen what Chicago was getting tonight. I sure am hoping that we see the same thing in Trumbull County. Have a great night tonight guys and be safe!


----------



## AMS77

Just started over here.:yow!::yow!::yow!:. Looks like we will be heading out about midnight.


----------



## xjsnake

Yeah, time to take a nap then get out there...


----------



## KevinClark

It started in Trumbull County at about 8:40pm. Its a smaller flake coming down hard. What Friday night have really came to is me watching out the window looking for a snow flake in my wifes pink snuggie lmao. Guess it could be worse?????


----------



## 496 BB

No. I dont think it could.

*YOUR IN A PINK SNUGGIE QUEERBALLS!!!!!*​


----------



## KevinClark

496 BB;1422914 said:


> No. I dont think it could.
> 
> *YOUR IN A PINK SNUGGIE QUEERBALLS!!!!!*​


EASY buddy!!! At least I was warm.... lol I kinda figured I would get at least one good response! And was waiting for that one good one to come from you!


----------



## coldcoffee

Never fear... The Snow Watchman is here...


----------



## chakakan

*Snow*

Just spent a few hours in C-bus...started snowing at 1730...by the time I headed north roads were crappy. Left Polaris at 1900 and finally got home at 2300..normally less than 2 hrs.....45 mph top speed on I-71 the whole way home. Everybody north of I-70 should have plenty to keep busy tonight! Enjoy the pennies from heaven! Plow getting installed next week so I will just sit here with my pink sleep pants and watch the radar


----------



## neoweather

Looks like our Neoweather snow accumulation map worked out well for Northern Ohio, 4-8" and we have seen half of that (or more) and its coming in heavy. 

Cant believe the lack of warnings from National weather service.. Oh well!


----------



## Young Pup

This describes Columbus:


----------



## neoweather

Young Pup;1423045 said:


> This describes Columbus:


.... Ok Lester Rhoads


----------



## Young Pup

neoweather;1423057 said:


> .... Ok Lester Rhoads


LOL He did not even post that on AV. lol I had too. I wish it was McHammer up there instead. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Well he has the picture up now over there. lol


----------



## NickT

almost 3" in stark and climbing!!!


----------



## Puddle of Oil

It took like 3-4 hours to get 3" though. Hopefully it picks up speed cuz its suppose to end by 6.


----------



## NickT

Checked the radar another blast of heavy snow still to come


----------



## SuburbanPlower

Here in Cincy we got exactly zero inches of snow and maybe 1/8'' of ice. It will be 50 degrees here tommorrow and it will all be gone.

2011-2012 snow/ice removal season income to date - $0


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Real nasty 1/2 inch or so of ice. Started salting at 330 just got in, going to take a nap and head back out later on to hit everything again. Lots of guys plowing 1/2 inch ice, we're probably just going to hit it twice with salt and let it melt tomorrow when its 47 degrees. Can't complain about salt runs tho!


----------



## neoweather

Hey guys.. I am obviously not in the Columbus or Cincy areas, but can you guys report what you recieved with the system?


----------



## xjsnake

Toledo area got 2-4" of nice fluffy snow with no ice associated.


----------



## NickT

Let's here your best weather man speak ,try not to be to general , we all know the weathermen aren't lol ....


----------



## 496 BB

Jimmy per NWS we were at .21 precip yesterday and today and .10" snow.


525 - You were WRONG on snow....we got less....lol.


----------



## PlowTeam5

We still had about 1.5-2 inch in the easton new albany area. I was able to plow a few places and salted them as well. Made a few dollars, not tons but its better then nothing.


----------



## 496 BB

Yea we went out around 5am. Plowed in Gahanna and plowed flakes in Reynoldsburg


----------



## cwby_ram

We started about 4 AM. Close to 4" up, 3" in Sunbury, 2" in north Westerville, 1" in south Westerville. Managed to push it all today!


----------



## f250man

Last weekend we got 2' plus and we plowed everything 6 times and Thursday night we got 4" and pushed everything and I woke up to 4" today and pushed everything again. So far the winter has been a bust but the last week has been good a few more pushes and I can start charging the seasonals per push. payup payup


----------



## [email protected]

Got some ok plowing in today. 6am-1pm.... 1.5"-2" in most spots north of I70, Westerville, Hilliard, and Gahanna. Measured 5" drift at one lot today


----------



## Young Pup

neoweather;1423535 said:


> Hey guys.. I am obviously not in the Columbus or Cincy areas, but can you guys report what you recieved with the system?


You will get alot of crazy numbers from down here. Depends on what part of town you were in. My main area has a little freezing rain, alot of sleet, a little bit of snow. Ten miles north, you had sleet and snow. About 2 inches up there.


----------



## chevyman51

Cincy got I ice I dunno how much but just ice. I got to salt all my stuff 3 times and finally got to make some money.


----------



## Flawless440

It was weird, from the 19th to the 21st we serviced most props four times. On the last we were able to push about a dozen of them. Made great $$$$. Salt barn is empty, Cal is gone. Downtown props were nothing but a layer of ice, Dublin, Hilliard props had about 1"-1.5" Meyers plow had plow problems, spinner on tailgate spreader set screw kept comin loose. My guy ran back to the shop, tore it down and welded the hub to the motor. Put it back together and back to the down town route. Now that's good help!!! Did have some other guy push two of my lots, have had contract for years and we serviced them the night before. Still working on getting to the bottom of that.

Well weather looks like crap for the next week, i guess back to the tree job hunt.

Find some cheap bulk salt, anyone got any good prices to pass on??????????


----------



## Flawless440

Here are some pics of the city work, yesterday around 2 pm

Old Bethel, Bethel & Kenny rd in that order


----------



## Flawless440

Snow we got out at Mill run in Hilliard


----------



## Burkartsplow

Got one push in yesterday. Started snowing Friday night at 7pm and ended at 4am on Saturday and dropped 3 inches of snow. Headed out at 2am and got all commercials opened by 9am and did a few condo complexes and call ins till 2pm. Was a nice little storm.


----------



## racer47

we got almost 1/2 inch ice in chillicothe ohio 45 minutes south of columbus ... we had 2 salt runs and plowed 2 lot.. cought them just in time to get off the slush we went throught 3.5 skids


----------



## born2farm

Was a nice little storm for us. Dropped about 6in on all of our properties. We were far enough north to miss the icee luckily. My guys handeled the storm great, and this was their first true test.


----------



## 525Enterprises

496 BB;1423675 said:


> Jimmy per NWS we were at .21 precip yesterday and today and .10" snow.
> 
> 525 - You were WRONG on snow....we got less....lol.


When all was said and done I was right on AGAIN....except for that damn Cindy area. Thought freezing rain was going further south. We were in Columbus. You had a solid inch.....don't you lie....lol


----------



## Scottscape

Ice was terrible. Made for a real pita. Beet/heet bulk kept jamming all the spreaders.. pick axes and shovels. back to reg. bulk. looking for some cheap reg. bulk also. blew through over 4 truck loads- 100 tons thurs- sun. morning. Some of the 2" places wanted a push even though there was only a 1/2 south of 70. worked out real nice. relaxation, beer and sleep is well deserved.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Scottscape;1424803 said:


> Ice was terrible. Made for a real pita. Beet/heet bulk kept jamming all the spreaders.. pick axes and shovels. back to reg. bulk. looking for some cheap reg. bulk also. blew through over 4 truck loads- 100 tons thurs- sun. morning. Some of the 2" places wanted a push even though there was only a 1/2 south of 70. worked out real nice. relaxation, beer and sleep is well deserved.


We use Clearlane and that stuff never clumps of freezes up. Worth a shot. Enjoy the


----------



## 496 BB

Scottscape;1424803 said:


> Ice was terrible. Made for a real pita. Beet/heet bulk kept jamming all the spreaders.. pick axes and shovels. back to reg. bulk. looking for some cheap reg. bulk also. blew through over 4 truck loads- 100 tons thurs- sun. morning. Some of the 2" places wanted a push even though there was only a 1/2 south of 70. worked out real nice. relaxation, beer and sleep is well deserved.


You aint kidding on the beer part. Turned on some old tunes got a 12 pack and was asleep after 5 beers and 12:30am :laughing:


----------



## kashman

last storm claimed 2 e60 and 1 truck and plow but shyt happens


----------



## NickT

What problems did you have with the E 60's?


----------



## kashman

cross rel valves 1 shot 1 almost shot good thing i keep backup pumps for all the trucks.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Chad I think I have a ring kit and maybe some other meyer parts laying around. Let me look and I can let you have them. No use to me anymore.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1425009 said:


> Hey Chad I think I have a ring kit and maybe some other meyer parts laying around. Let me look and I can let you have them. No use to me anymore.


ill buy what ever you got. any one ever see a meyer md2 blade fly in the air just the blade no a frame or sector just the blade my guy did.


----------



## dlcequip

Scottscape;1424803 said:


> Ice was terrible. Made for a real pita. Beet/heet bulk kept jamming all the spreaders.. pick axes and shovels. back to reg. bulk. looking for some cheap reg. bulk also. blew through over 4 truck loads- 100 tons thurs- sun. morning. Some of the 2" places wanted a push even though there was only a 1/2 south of 70. worked out real nice. relaxation, beer and sleep is well deserved.


Would you recomend beet heet


----------



## PlowTeam5

Looks like mild temps again for this week.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1425171 said:


> Looks like mild temps again for this week.


Yep time to break out the flip flops again. And for you sitting around with peter in hand


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Will someone please turn the snow on for February?!? I'm starting to get tired of cutting firewood in a tshirt!


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yawn......billing all day today. Its done. Finish bathroom remodel, two quotes to finish. That's it. Business is so slow its pathetic. Did get my custom one off machined wheels from California yesterday for cts. Unsure now if i want snow to plow and ride snowmobiles, or if I want it all gone to put on wheels and get camper back out. At least if the weather broke into the 50 range I could get some siding and roofing work......did I mention business is horrible ?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Yawn......billing all day today. Its done. Finish bathroom remodel, two quotes to finish. That's it. Business is so slow its pathetic. Did get my custom one off machined wheels from California yesterday for cts. Unsure now if i want snow to plow and ride snowmobiles, or if I want it all gone to put on wheels and get camper back out. At least if the weather broke into the 50 range I could get some siding and roofing work......did i mention business is horrible ?


----------



## SuburbanPlower

Saw a few guys out here in Cincy plowing slush. Just goes to show you how many customers don't pay attention or have any common sense. I refuse to rip people off. Maybe that's why I'm poor? haha

It's now 50 degrees again...that 1/8 inch of ice we got was all melted by about 7 pm last night.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We pushed 4" on almost everything here. Then broke the sleds out and put 85 miles on them this weekend. Woke up today to green grass.


----------



## cwby_ram

kashman;1424899 said:


> last storm claimed 2 e60 and 1 truck and plow but shyt happens


My E60 is getting some help this week. Plow will barely stay raised. Gonna reseal and see if that helps. Spreader bearing is very close to toast, that'll get replaced this week. Got some good work in, now for the repairs... at least it won't be freezing.



KevinClark;1424899 said:


> Well, we got a great storm in and if anyone cares to know my wife left me tonight.....


Sorry to hear that, man. Hope you guys can get it worked out.


----------



## Bossman 92

We pushed anywhere from 3" to 7" off our lots. We had more **** break down on this storm than we have had in the last 4 winters combined. Looking back it was border line comical. Started out when one of my drivers called from a property (we left the truck on site) and said that the plow wouldnt go up or left or right. I figured it was low on fluid so I went to see, nope cooked unimount motor, and the back up is an hour away at the shop. I somehow managed to plow his entire route (3 places) with the plow down, thankfully they are only 1/2 mile apart. Now in no particular order. I had one driver blow the spark plug out of a 6.8l ford motor, I blew a hydro line, fixed the hydro line then broke the lift chain, fixed the chain, then broke a major weld, fixed the weld then broke it again (finally parked it and said enough). Then yesterday we left a wrestling tourny only to find my wifes trailblazer had a flat, and when we got home my brother (who came in from out of town) couldnt get his 08 ram 2500 to start. What a cluster ****. I will say I do have a few good drivers who dont mind seat time. O yea, everything that broke, broke on saturday between 3am and 2pm. 

Sounds like next week should be another busy one.

Bossman


----------



## 496 BB

Damn glad to see I wasnt only one having problems. This damn pump should be almost rebuilt by now. Ive only had to change the ******* fluid 4 times now since Oct. Nothing like not being able to find any damn parts around a city this big. Ace Tuck is the shyt though...just on the other side of town though.

Bout to relax on Friday night and go check pump for shyts and giggles and find out the swivel connector is leaking like a siv along with base lug. Go down to Ziebart to get it inside and have to run like a madman to get all the parts.

Good news is now Im in the black for plowing so as long as nothing else decides to take a shyt on me it should be somewhat profitable.


----------



## kashman

[ Then yesterday we left a wrestling tourny
Bossman[/QUOTE]

where was your tourny at


----------



## Scottscape

dlcequip;1425107 said:


> Would you recomend beet heet


not even to my worst competitor!! dude, that **** is like concrete if it clumps. you can almost destroy a poly hopper trying to get it out. I blew through over 100 tons of that **** and I can tell you I didn't see a difference. Haven't tried magic salt yet. Theres a company in my area that sell it and there lots always look nice and wet.


----------



## Mike S

That sucks about your beat heat salt! I have never been sold on that kind of stuff. You dont need that stuff freezing up on you when regular bulk freezes up just fine without additives........ LOL! Sorry to joke about your pain and suffering.


----------



## Mike S

Scottscape, who sells magic salt? Id be interested to try some.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Bossman 92;1426033 said:


> Sounds like next week should be another busy one.
> 
> Bossman


The details are overwhelming......


----------



## cwby_ram

PlowTeam5;1426687 said:


> The details are overwhelming......


Maybe for those of us that have a bunch of stuff to fix after this weekend?


----------



## Bossman 92

The tourney was in Dover.

I've used magic salt and was really impressed with the results. Never had clumping problems and it worked quick. Only problem was it kept working days after and it was knocking us out of salting again.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Is there ANYTHING in the future that looks like a push. I looked long term and a chance of flurries but no chance of accumulation. That's only 8 days though. Anyone any further ?


----------



## dmontgomery

it was a strange and very atypical event for us. Pre salted 3 sites per the customers requests on Friday and only expected to be salting on Saturday. But by 830 it was obvious that salt only was not going to cut it. Plowed everything once and re-salted. Then about half got salted again Sunday morning due to refreeze.


----------



## alsam116

d montgomery what did you guys get?? ice or snow.are job is in west chester and got 1/4 ice we thought salt the sht out of it but we ended up plowing because salt just ate right through the ice straight down.

lesson learned for the next ice storm!!


----------



## alsam116

jp which models do you use to make your predictions? or do you look at all of them and get a general concences? 
thank you


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;1427315 said:


> jp which models do you use to make your predictions? or do you look at all of them and get a general concences?
> thank you


I look at the nam, the gfs, the euro, and the canadian. And last weeks ice/snow was agreed upon until about 2 days out. Hence why all the local weathermen were not mentioning it.


----------



## dmontgomery

We ended up with an inch of ice.....even salting heavy didn't touch it......just made it slushy........1" is not something i would normally plow.......


----------



## alsam116

i no not to many people plow an inch but thats the only the ice was going to get off the lot.
we hadf to plow 1/4 ice off because the salt was not burning off the top, it burnt straight through. o well thanks for the reply.


----------



## NickT

Come on guys all together O. H. I. O.

Btw its 31 degrees and cloudy








Lol


----------



## 496 BB

Alright lets move on. No point in arguing stupid shyt. We're all here to help each other and shoot the shyt anyways.

So whats everyone doing when no snow? 

Heres some stats for Ohio:

Columbus - 6.2" snow so far this season although I dont know how that is as I have not seen it ( -7.5" from normal)

Cleveland - 22.8" ( -10.2" from normal)

Cincinnati - 1.6" ( -8.4" from normal)

Toledo - 10.6" ( -7.4" from normal)

Dayton - 6.5" ( -5.4" from normal)

For comparison sake here is Syracuse New York - 27.6" ( -41.3" from normal)


----------



## Flawless440

Wow.....

We are splitting and selling fire wood, and just got a go ahead on a large re-hab job, waiting to hear back on a couple tree jobs at apartment complexes we take care of. Thats about it here.

Trying to stay busy till the next storm


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1427310 said:


> But it is ok for you to come on here and ***** and moan about no snow. No work, equipment breaking, and all kinds of crap. This is a weather thread anyway, if you want to come right down to it. Take it to the networking thread or other wise leave Kevin alone for posting it. He was obviously having a bad night at 2 or 3 in the morning when he posted it. No harm no foul.
> 
> Now the reason I have not been posting about the models because they are all over the place. And when I do, I get grief about posting it. Saying that won't happen or other stuff. When it comes right down to it, the models suck 5 days out. Until they reach the 5 days then they start to agree. Until we won't see anything plowable just yet. But be aware we have a storm in the area for this weekend that needs to be watched. Right now it is south of us but that can change.


So..................what you are saying is I need to go pre salt my lots now????????


----------



## PlowTeam5

I JUST WENT OUTSIDE AND PUT ALL THE PLOWS AND SPREADERS ON MY TRUCKS, LOADED THEM WITH 150 BAGS OF SALT EACH AND POURED 200 GALLONS OF GAS ALL OVER THEM AND LITE THEM ON FIRE.......................

Snow plowing problems........


----------



## NickT

Time for a weenie roast


----------



## Mike S

Nice........................ Pissed good old JP off. Atleast I can talk to him on the phone still.


----------



## Mike S

PlowTeam5;1427678 said:


> I JUST WENT OUTSIDE AND PUT ALL THE PLOWS AND SPREADERS ON MY TRUCKS, LOADED THEM WITH 150 BAGS OF SALT EACH AND POURED 200 GALLONS OF GAS ALL OVER THEM AND LITE THEM ON FIRE.......................
> 
> Snow plowing problems........


So can I come over to the fire? I will bring some beer!


----------



## Flawless440

Now who is going to tell us when it's going to snow??? 

I got a couple to add to the fire


----------



## chevyman51

I will bring marshmellows


----------



## kashman

at our age we should all have savings account i could care less if it ever snows again


----------



## Bossman 92

kashman;1427808 said:


> at our age we should all have savings account i could care less if it ever snows again


Thats good, cause its never going to snow again.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Wow did I miss a bunch..... 

Just to recap..... I don't know much about the weather, but its proven I have beenbmore accurate than channel 4 6 or 10 accuweather and weather bug. Now if i just had a reason for how I guessed at the amounts ....lol

In my off time I own a small transport company and am a general contractor. Both those are slow.

Yes I have been *****ing about no snow. Yes it pisses me off.

Ohio has been sucking so no.

I don't want to get along because I really don't like people.

I can't believe someone set there crap on fire. That REALLY makes me mad. How could they not call me to let me know so I could bring my stuff too. Now I also have to buy 200 gallons. Its just inconsiderate.

No it's not going to be any more plowablle events this year. Its over.....dammit.

Yes I have a savings account. I had plans for a new house. Now it looks like its being put off till mid summer due to this crap....


----------



## chakakan

WTF..... How can they say Cleveland has had 22"!!! I sure would like to know who has gotten that much this year.....and we are only 10" inches behind our average?....Sure seems like we have had alot more snow in the past than 32" this far into the season. Could be worse...We could all be plow guys in Syracuse


----------



## SuburbanPlower

496 BB;1427594 said:


> Alright lets move on. No point in arguing stupid shyt. We're all here to help each other and shoot the shyt anyways.
> 
> So whats everyone doing when no snow?
> 
> Heres some stats for Ohio:
> 
> Columbus - 6.2" snow so far this season although I dont know how that is as I have not seen it ( -7.5" from normal)
> 
> Cleveland - 22.8" ( -10.2" from normal)
> 
> Cincinnati - 1.6" ( -8.4" from normal)
> 
> Toledo - 10.6" ( -7.4" from normal)
> 
> Dayton - 6.5" ( -5.4" from normal)
> 
> For comparison sake here is Syracuse New York - 27.6" ( -41.3" from normal)


1.6'' in Cincy? Hahahaha. No. We've had exactly 3/16th's accumulation on the pavement. I'm a stickler for these things as this is my livelihood. The weather Nazi's in the media crack me up.


----------



## coldcoffee

chakakan;1428150 said:


> WTF..... How can they say Cleveland has had 22"!!! I sure would like to know who has gotten that much this year.....and we are only 10" inches behind our average?....Sure seems like we have had alot more snow in the past than 32" this far into the season. Could be worse...We could all be plow guys in Syracuse


In some places we've exceeded that amount. Not sure where that figure came from, but I can only assume that it came from Hopkins, which IMO is not an accurate representation for the rest of Northern Ohio, because there is no comparison between East & West side. I can't tell you how often I've shot over to the West side to pick up a load of salt at 3 AM, only to find the loader operators sleeping in their office trailer. You also have to consider all the snow that never accumulated on the above freezing pavement, which still accounts for snowfall totals. How many times have you seen an inch or two on the grass, but only a half inch or less of slush on the pavement. We've had 2 storms this month that each brought in 8-12"+ and several 2-5" events. Depending on where your standing, some areas will have no problem coming within close range of the seasonal average, especially with the lake(s) temps above average & waters being wide open. These warm fronts usually pull the cold air in behind it, causing the wrap around effect. We have the makings for some pretty nasty events in the upcoming 60 days or so, should the winds and temps fall just right & no reason West side couldn't get it's share w/ just one storm...especially if Lake Huron gets fired up. Some of our worst storms have been in March & April.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like something may come through on Sunday morning with a little snow. May get a salt event out of it.


----------



## Bossman 92

Freezing rain tonight maybe??? 

Hey Arron, you still have those plow lights for sale? If so let me know as I really need a set.

Andrew


----------



## Burkartsplow

Bossman 92;1428392 said:


> Freezing rain tonight maybe???
> 
> Hey Arron, you still have those plow lights for sale? If so let me know as I really need a set.
> 
> Andrew


Yeah I have them. I am heading over to the garage in a bit and see if I can pull them out. I will let know you in a bit.


----------



## Bossman 92

Burkartsplow;1428414 said:


> Yeah I have them. I am heading over to the garage in a bit and see if I can pull them out. I will let know you in a bit.


Thank you.


----------



## 496 BB

Guess Ill be looking for some other ones


----------



## NickT

496 BB;1428628 said:


> Guess Ill be looking for some other ones


Did you ever find the round style you were looking for?


----------



## 496 BB

Yea I think Im gonna order some here soon. Gonna get some stainless steel ones at Summit Racing.


----------



## NickT

Nice, that place is huge. Would like to see a pic after install


----------



## 496 BB

Can do............


----------



## Young Pup

Winter Weather Advisory 
Alert: ...A WINTRY MIX EXPECTED ACROSS PARTS OF THE OHIO VALLEY 
TONIGHT... 

.WARM...MOIST AIR OVERSPREADING SHALLOW COLD AIR AT THE SURFACE WILL 
BRING A MIX OF RAIN...FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET TO PARTS OF THE OHIO 
VALLEY OVERNIGHT. LIGHT ICE ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED AS 
TEMPERATURES HOVER NEAR THE FREEZING MARK. 

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EST THURSDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET WHICH IS IN EFFECT 
UNTIL 6 AM EST THURSDAY. 

* LOCATIONS...THE WHITEWATER AND MIAMI VALLEYS...WEST CENTRAL OHIO 
AND PARTS OF CENTRAL OHIO. 

* HAZARD TYPES...FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET. 

* ACCUMULATIONS....LIGHT ICE ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED. LITTLE OR 
NO SLEET ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED. 

* TIMING...PRECIPITATION WILL QUICKLY OVERSPREAD THE ADVISORY AREA 
THIS EVENING. FREEZING RAIN WITH A CHANCE OF SLEET CAN BE 
EXPECTED. AS TEMPERATURES SLIGHTLY WARM TOWARD MORNING... 
PRECIPITATION SHOULD BECOME ALL RAIN BY THURSDAY MORNING. 

* IMPACTS...UNTREATED ROADS...BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES AS WELL AS 
SIDEWALKS MAY DEVELOP SLICK SPOTS OVERNIGHT. A LIGHT COATING OF 
ICE WILL ALSO BE POSSIBLE ON EXPOSED OBJECTS SUCH AS CARS AND 
TREES. 
Instructions: REMEMBER...A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING. 
Target Area: Auglaize
Champaign
Clark
Darke
Delaware
Fairfield
Franklin
Greene
Hardin
Licking
Logan
Madison
Mercer
Miami
Montgomery
Preble
Shelby
Union


----------



## Young Pup

A MIX OF WINTRY WEATHER WILL DEVELOP THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE 
INTO THE OVERNIGHT... 

.A LOW PRESSURE AREA WILL MOVE INTO THE OHIO VALLEY TOWARDS 
DAYBREAK. AHEAD OF THE LOW SOME PRECIPITATION WILL DEVELOP THIS 
EVENING AND TEMPERATURES WILL WARM ALOFT. THE PRECIPITATION 
SHOULD START AS SNOW AND WILL CHANGE OR MIX WITH FREEZING RAIN 
AND SLEET. THE PRECIPITATION WILL START DECREASING BY DAYBREAK AND 
TEMPERATURES WILL BEGIN TO WARM ABOVE FREEZING. 

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 
6 AM EST THURSDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN AND SOME SLEET ..WHICH IS IN 
EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM EST THURSDAY. 

* ACCUMULATIONS....ANY ICE ACCUMULATION WILL BE UNDER A TENTH OF 
AN INCH. SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION WILL BE AN INCH OR LESS. 

* TIMING...THE PRECIPITATION WILL DEVELOP RAPIDLY THIS EVENING 
AND THEN BEGIN TO DECREASE TOWARD DAYBREAK. 

* WINDS...SOUTHEAST UNDER 10 MPH. 

* IMPACTS...SNOW AND ICE ACCUMULATION CAN MAKE ROADS 
SLICK...REQUIRING LOWER SPEEDS AND GREATER DISTANCES BETWEEN 
VEHICLES WHILE DRIVING. 

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOWER 30S. 

* VISIBILITIES...UNDER 3 MILES IN SNOW BUT AROUND 5 TO 6 MILES IN 
FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET. 
Instructions: A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW, BLOWING SNOW, SLEET, FREEZING RAIN AND WIND CHILLS. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE SIGNIFICANT, THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES. 
Target Area: Ashland
Crawford
Hancock
Holmes
Knox
Mahoning
Marion
Medina
Morrow
Portage
Richland
Stark
Summit
Trumbull
Wayne
Wyandot


----------



## Young Pup

Winter Weather Advisory 
Alert: ...WINTRY MIX POSSIBLE OVERNIGHT INTO EARLY THURSDAY MORNING... 

.A STORM SYSTEM OVER THE SOUTHERN PLAINS WILL MOVE TO THE 
NORTHEAST OVERNIGHT. PRECIPITATION WILL SPREAD FROM SOUTH TO NORTH 
TONIGHT INTO THURSDAY MORNING. PRECIPITATION WILL LIKELY START AS 
A WINTRY MIX TONIGHT...BEFORE EVENTUALLY CHANGING OVER TO RAIN 
THURSDAY MORNING. 

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS EVENING TO 
10 AM EST THURSDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PITTSBURGH HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN...SLEET...AND SNOW...WHICH IS 
IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 AM EST THURSDAY. 

* HAZARD TYPES...MAINLY FREEZING RAIN...WITH SLEET AND SNOW ALSO 
POSSIBLE. 

* ACCUMULATIONS....ONE TENTH OF AN INCH OR LESS OF FREEZING RAIN. 
LESS THAN AN INCH OF SNOW. 

* TIMING...MAINLY DURING THE EARLY MORNING HOURS OF THURSDAY. 

* IMPACTS...HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED DUE TO 
SNOW...SLEET AND ICE ON ROADS. 

* WINDS...LESS THAN 10 MPH. 
Instructions: A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT SNOW...SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING AND REPORT SNOW AND ICE ACCUMULATION TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BY CALLING TOLL FREE...1-877-633-6772. 
Target Area: Carroll
Columbiana
Coshocton
Guernsey
Harrison
Jefferson
Muskingum
Tuscarawas


----------



## MahonLawnCare

fun fun fun


----------



## ram4x443015

man this rain is kiling me the ground is so wet i need it to dry up or get cold lol so i can get some jobs done :realmad:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I wish those advisories were for a little bit further east! 

Oh well...it'll come eventually!


----------



## xjsnake

496 BB;1427594 said:


> Alright lets move on. No point in arguing stupid shyt. We're all here to help each other and shoot the shyt anyways.
> 
> So whats everyone doing when no snow?
> 
> Heres some stats for Ohio:
> 
> Columbus - 6.2" snow so far this season although I dont know how that is as I have not seen it ( -7.5" from normal)
> 
> Cleveland - 22.8" ( -10.2" from normal)
> 
> Cincinnati - 1.6" ( -8.4" from normal)
> 
> Toledo - 10.6" ( -7.4" from normal)
> 
> Dayton - 6.5" ( -5.4" from normal)
> 
> For comparison sake here is Syracuse New York - 27.6" ( -41.3" from normal)


Toledo isn't even close to that amount of snow


----------



## Flawless440

Roll Trucks..... Meet at Waffle House at 7am.....:salute:


----------



## Young Pup

I just got back in from Dublin, avery and post road area. Dublin city was out salting in the area. ODOT is out along the outerbelt and rte 70 too. Roads seemed fine and I was seeing a mix of snow/rain??? Hard to tell really.

Edit: temp over here is 31 outside.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1429227 said:


> I just got back in from Dublin, avery and post road area. Dublin city was out salting in the area. ODOT is out along the outerbelt and rte 70 too. Roads seemed fine and I was seeing a mix of snow/rain??? Hard to tell really.
> 
> Edit: temp over here is 31 outside.


Kinda surprised they're out? Temps were hanging around 31 up here too. Not much going on yet.


----------



## born2farm

Snow/Freezing rain here in Wooster where I am at college. leaving a slushy ice coating on walks and pavement. Talked to my guys back home and they said its just wet there.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1429237 said:


> Kinda surprised they're out? Temps were hanging around 31 up here too. Not much going on yet.


Raining hard now and still 31 outside. I am afraid to go out. I might slip and fall. Might have to sue myself.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1429283 said:


> Raining hard now and still 31 outside. I am afraid to go out. I might slip and fall. Might have to sue myself.


That'd be interesting. Make for a confused judge.


----------



## NickT

Sleet up here


----------



## Puddle of Oil

More like slush with a bit of sleet. It's weird cuz I can slam on my brakes going 50 and not slide, but when I walk around it can be a bit slick. Overall its pretty weak out there.


----------



## 525Enterprises

496.....

If you want plow lights I can sell you the ones off my truck. Turns out I never use the dang things anyhow...I will have to take this big yellow curved bumper looking thing off first. I can't remember what its called. Back in the day during winter I used it all the time. Lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Just got in from salting round 1 of all my zero tolerance stuff. Completely fine out there. Stuff is freezing to my plows and hood of my trucks etc. but the concrete/asphalt is fine. Wasn't even slick in the lots but they wanted service so off I went.I'll be out again around 5 am when it should be nice and horrible out by then.


----------



## Flawless440

Making money in Akron...


----------



## cwby_ram

Warmed up a little too much here.


----------



## 496 BB

xjsnake;1429020 said:


> Toledo isn't even close to that amount of snow


Same here but thats what the NWS said on their site.


525Enterprises;1429378 said:


> 496.....
> 
> If you want plow lights I can sell you the ones off my truck. Turns out I never use the dang things anyhow...I will have to take this big yellow curved bumper looking thing off first. I can't remember what its called. Back in the day during winter I used it all the time. Lol


Thanks but think I will try my original plan unless yours are Night Sabers


Flawless440;1429581 said:


> Making money in Akron...


You drive all the way up there?


----------



## 525Enterprises

Thanks but think I will try my original plan unless yours are Night Sabers

Zing.........you missed.....lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

Got up at 445 to walk outside and it was cold and wet. 3 miles south of the lake shore was pink and we stayed green all morning except for a 10 minute period. Emailed accounts letting them know i am monitoring the weather and see what happens. Been raining ever since I sent the email. They said we broke the rainfall record for the year. It looks like we may set another record this year with the early start we are getting. I have to put in 2 dry wells in my back yard come spring as my back yard is a swamp and all the old drain tile is junk and filled with roots.


----------



## kashman

last year was not good times this year looks wet 2. just one more year of the rider sitting on the trailer using the walkbehinds


----------



## cwby_ram

kashman;1429753 said:


> last year was not good times this year looks wet 2. just one more year of the rider sitting on the trailer using the walkbehinds


That's gonna suck. I was seriously thinking about buying a walkbehind last year, and just stuck it out (sometimes literally stuck). Might have to think about it again. Knew I never should have sold my walkbehind a couple years back.


----------



## kashman

this 1 was under water all year


----------



## cwby_ram

If we have a year like last year again, I'm getting pontoons on the 72". I've got a couple large properties that sit wet way longer than they should. It'd take all day to use a little walkbehind.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

look at those curved lines!


----------



## 496 BB

Dayton may be getting on something! 

A MID LVL TROF AND ASSOCIATED COLD FRONT WILL PUSH
ACROSS THE REGION THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. MODELS CONTINUE TO
INDICATE THAT A POSSIBLE DEFORMATION BAND MAY SET UP WITH THIS
SYSTEM. COOLING OF THE ATMOSPHERIC COLUMN WILL LIKELY CHANGE RAIN
TO SNOW OVERNIGHT...PARTICULARLY FROM POINTS ALONG AND NW OF A
CINCINNATI TO COLUMBUS LINE. RIGHT NOW HAVE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 1
TO PERHAPS 2 INCHES ACRS WEST CENTRAL OHIO WITH AN INCH OR LESS
FROM POINTS ALONG AND NORTHWEST OF A CINCINNATI TO COLUMBUS LINE.
GIVEN TEMPERATURES NEAR FREEZING...MOST OF THIS WILL LIKELY RESULT
IN SLUSHY ACCUMULATIONS ON GRASSY SURFACES.


Saturday-SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE WILL MOVE ACROSS THE OHIO VALLEY REGION
FRIDAY EVENING. THIS WILL BE BRIEF AS DIGGING S/WV ENERGY WILL
MOVE TOWARD THE GREAT LAKES BY SATURDAY MORNING AS THE HIGH
QUICKLY SLIDES TO THE EAST. S/WV WILL BE ASSOCIATED WITH AN
ATTENDANT COLD FRONT. RIGHT NOW...IT LOOKS LIKE THERE WILL BE
ENOUGH MOISTURE AND DYNAMICS FOR RAIN AND/OR SNOW SHOWERS ACRS THE
FORECAST AREA STARTING IN THE WEST TOWARD SUNRISE SATURDAY MORNING
AND ACROSS THE REMAINDER OF THE REGION FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE
MORNING. ATTM...A QUICK INCH OF SNOW MAY BE POSSIBLE FOR NRN
ZONES WITH A HALF INCH OR LESS ELSEWHERE. AIRMASS WILL QUICKLY DRY
OUT DURING SATURDAY AFTERNOON...RESULTING IN A CLEARING TREND.
TEMPERATURES WILL BE NON DIURNAL BUT SHOULD RANGE FROM THE MID TO
UPPER 30S.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Damn with all this rain we have been getting, if the air was only cold we would be in the boat as alaska.


----------



## 525Enterprises

496 BB;1430146 said:


> Dayton may be getting on something!
> 
> A MID LVL TROF AND ASSOCIATED COLD FRONT WILL PUSH
> ACROSS THE REGION THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. MODELS CONTINUE TO
> INDICATE THAT A POSSIBLE DEFORMATION BAND MAY SET UP WITH THIS
> SYSTEM. COOLING OF THE ATMOSPHERIC COLUMN WILL LIKELY CHANGE RAIN
> TO SNOW OVERNIGHT...PARTICULARLY FROM POINTS ALONG AND NW OF A
> CINCINNATI TO COLUMBUS LINE. RIGHT NOW HAVE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 1
> TO PERHAPS 2 INCHES ACRS WEST CENTRAL OHIO WITH AN INCH OR LESS
> FROM POINTS ALONG AND NORTHWEST OF A CINCINNATI TO COLUMBUS LINE.
> GIVEN TEMPERATURES NEAR FREEZING...MOST OF THIS WILL LIKELY RESULT
> IN SLUSHY ACCUMULATIONS ON GRASSY SURFACES.
> 
> Saturday-SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE WILL MOVE ACROSS THE OHIO VALLEY REGION
> FRIDAY EVENING. THIS WILL BE BRIEF AS DIGGING S/WV ENERGY WILL
> MOVE TOWARD THE GREAT LAKES BY SATURDAY MORNING AS THE HIGH
> QUICKLY SLIDES TO THE EAST. S/WV WILL BE ASSOCIATED WITH AN
> ATTENDANT COLD FRONT. RIGHT NOW...IT LOOKS LIKE THERE WILL BE
> ENOUGH MOISTURE AND DYNAMICS FOR RAIN AND/OR SNOW SHOWERS ACRS THE
> FORECAST AREA STARTING IN THE WEST TOWARD SUNRISE SATURDAY MORNING
> AND ACROSS THE REMAINDER OF THE REGION FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE
> MORNING. ATTM...A QUICK INCH OF SNOW MAY BE POSSIBLE FOR NRN
> ZONES WITH A HALF INCH OR LESS ELSEWHERE. AIRMASS WILL QUICKLY DRY
> OUT DURING SATURDAY AFTERNOON...RESULTING IN A CLEARING TREND.
> TEMPERATURES WILL BE NON DIURNAL BUT SHOULD RANGE FROM THE MID TO
> UPPER 30S.


Yawn........you read to much. Be ready for rain. Very little chance for a salting. No chance of a push. Would be a good tike to push something really dirty out to get it pre soaked for a wash....lol that's it.


----------



## muffy189

well neo is there anything coming down the line for the weekend.


----------



## kc2006

We supposed to get anything saturday night for NEO? I'm going to Pittsburgh for a friends birthday so go figure it'll snow. I have a sub set up to handle my stuff and a friend to run my truck, just incase.


----------



## muffy189

I was just in pittsburgh today, have fun i always enjoy going to station square.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Slushy out this morning, doesn't seem bad untill you walk on it then it gets slippery. Put salt down where i have athority to for now. We need a real push, this 200 lb salt here and there isn't making much.


----------



## born2farm

Well woke up to a little dusting. just enough to freak you out when you look out the window and the trucks covered. Didnt get enough to do anything as pavement is to warm.:realmad:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Got a sloppy mess up here. Started at 7am and went out and pushed lanes and salted walks and lanes. Made a little money this morning.


----------



## NickT

Has anyone heard anything for Sunday, haven't seen NEO post in a while, got spoiled with money from the last storm!!


----------



## AMS77

Anybody here anything about next week. The weatherman at six said there could be something brewing.


----------



## Flawless440

Lets go snooow Lets Go........... Only thing i have seen is 40's-50's..... My good buddy subs for Brickmen, he said somthing is brewing.. Guess i'm going to get some salt on Monday, really don't want to. I think we will get snow if i leave the barn empty. Well off to go drop 4 cords of wood, it took us a good day in a half to split it and stack on the trucks.. Hoping to break even


----------



## AMS77

Flawless440;1432172 said:


> Lets go snooow Lets Go........... Only thing i have seen is 40's-50's..... My good buddy subs for Brickmen, he said somthing is brewing.. Guess i'm going to get some salt on Monday, really don't want to. I think we will get snow if i leave the barn empty. Well off to go drop 4 cords of wood, it took us a good day in a half to split it and stack on the trucks.. Hoping to break even


Yea he said this morning rain for thursday and friday and changing to snow friday night.

How does your buddy get along with Brickman? Any of you guys from out there in Columbus going to the Ohio Power Show?


----------



## 496 BB

Nope but Im heading to the Building, Remodel, and Landscape show at convention center here in a few


----------



## Flawless440

AMS77;1432185 said:


> Yea he said this morning rain for thursday and friday and changing to snow friday night.
> 
> How does your buddy get along with Brickman? Any of you guys from out there in Columbus going to the Ohio Power Show?


It has been subing for them when they were urban environments.. he dose well with them. He bought a new wideout last year..

I go all the shows, bps guys are always there. Thinking tomorrow


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1432235 said:


> Nope but Im heading to the Building, Remodel, and Landscape show at convention center here in a few


I had a booth there last year 20x20, got some leads, closed a few of them. Also did the big home&garden show.. pushin stamped concrete... No snow no money for shows this year


----------



## born2farm

Anybody else get snow this morning?? We got about 1.5in around 6:30. Came down in about a half hour. Went and pushed some of my 1in stuff that was open and shook a little salt. Its melting off pretty fast now though.


----------



## NickT

Yeah had a coating here when I got up at 830 it was gone by 10


----------



## Young Pup

Next weekend a storm has been there. It has been flip floping from rain to snow. NOw it s all snow.


----------



## ram4x443015

just got back from the power show a lot of cool things and saved $2 off parking thanks to bps any thing helps out with out snow lol


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1432450 said:


> Next weekend a storm has been there. It has been flip floping from rain to snow. NOw it s all snow.


The rest of the afternoon models are on the fence, so:


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1432235 said:


> Nope but Im heading to the Building, Remodel, and Landscape show at convention center here in a few


I was gonna go to that today. Truck issues and my wife's stupid VW changed my plans. How was it?


----------



## NickT

Young Pup;1432474 said:


> The rest of the afternoon models are on the fence, so:


Lmao good stuff there ,its funny with german accent, listened twice What's cancel winter ? Fega lie?


----------



## NickT

Any pics of the models on the fence?


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1432474 said:


> The rest of the afternoon models are on the fence, so:


Thats awesome! Funny **** right there!


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1432474 said:


> The rest of the afternoon models are on the fence, so:


Now that's funny :laughing::laughing:


----------



## AMS77

Flawless440;1432244 said:


> It has been subing for them when they were urban environments.. he dose well with them. He bought a new wideout last year..
> 
> I go all the shows, bps guys are always there. Thinking tomorrow


No snow plus a new baby equals not much extra cabbage laying around so we aren't going this year. Its about 2 to 2 1/2 half hour drive for us we usual stay the night then go to show and drive home that day.


----------



## NickT

Clipper coming in tomorrow, has anyone heard when it supposed to hit? Cleveland radio said 1-2"


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Between 12pm-3pm


----------



## Mike S

Went to the power show, man is it getting smaller each year. Very sad just like that snow today!


----------



## 496 BB

cwby_ram;1432503 said:


> I was gonna go to that today. Truck issues and my wife's stupid VW changed my plans. How was it?


HORRIBLE! Was dumbest show Ive ever been too. Glad I had free tickets. PLUS it was some queer reunion called OhioCom or something. FREAKS EVERYWHERE dressed up like cartoons and dumbshyt. Funny as hell to mess with them though. Kinda people who live in their moms basements and play in school drama club.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1432987 said:


> HORRIBLE! Was dumbest show Ive ever been too. Glad I had free tickets. PLUS it was some queer reunion called OhioCom or something. FREAKS EVERYWHERE dressed up like cartoons and dumbshyt. Funny as hell to mess with them though. Kinda people who live in their moms basements and play in school drama club.


Guess it's good I didn't waste the time then, although my tickets were free too. Didn't get to mess with the car. Replaced the ignition coil in the truck, solved that problem at least.


----------



## Flawless440

cwby_ram;1432993 said:


> Guess it's good I didn't waste the time then, although my tickets were free too. Didn't get to mess with the car. Replaced the ignition coil in the truck, solved that problem at least.


Glad i didn't rent a booth, same people do another small show at the vets end of Feb


----------



## Young Pup

NickT;1432522 said:


> Any pics of the models on the fence?


The only picture I could find is this. Sorry, hope it helps!!!!!!!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 525Enterprises

Young Pup;1433312 said:


> The only picture I could find is this. Sorry, hope it helps!!!!!!!!


What's the red thing hanging on the railing.....


----------



## muffy189

well folks anyone have any predictions for the month of february


----------



## 525Enterprises

I have a prediction...... its going to suck too. Heard temps in mid 50 by the end of the week.


----------



## NickT

525Enterprises;1433365 said:


> What's the red thing hanging on the railing.....


What red thing????


----------



## PlowTeam5

I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say for us central ohio guys that we will have a total of 3 pushes and maybe a few salt runs depending on the lots. I just think its gonna be a mild winter. It happens, nothing you can do except hope for a good warm weather work year.


----------



## 525Enterprises

It snowed so hard here you couldn't see. Lasted three minutes....lol


----------



## NickT

Ill say 2 more pushes in feb for stark county. Hope I'm wrong


----------



## cwby_ram

Nice, JP, that's funny. That was actually my first thought too. You found one before I could.

We just a quick shot of snow here too. Enough to dump like a half inch on the grass. That's it.
I think February is looking like more of the same too.


----------



## 496 BB

Well good thing is we all wont have to pay alot of taxes for plowing


----------



## 496 BB

Anyone hear anything more about DOT guidelines and lightduty trucks and trailers? I know at one time in the past year I have read where they wanted to have us follow DOT guidelines and all that but cant find anything else about it.


----------



## Flawless440

1-3 in Akron tonight....... Making moneys


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Nothing in hartville, as usual.


----------



## born2farm

we got two shots of very heavy blowing snow. Maybe 10 minutes worth combined. We had 1/2-1 in most places. I'm going to check stuff early in the morning in case we need to dump some salt. We will see.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1433656 said:


> Anyone hear anything more about DOT guidelines and lightduty trucks and trailers? I know at one time in the past year I have read where they wanted to have us follow DOT guidelines and all that but cant find anything else about it.


I think it got tabled for "review" as there was such an outcry against it. Good for a little while.


----------



## Young Pup

Columbus guys, if you can keep your eyes open for this car. Be on the look out for this: Hopefully everyone from GHHS will post this, including that police are looking for his car, a gray Saturn 4 door car with Ohio license plate CLE-5884.

Here is the story:

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2012/01/29/columbus-body-found-trash-homicide.html

He was one year ahead of me in HIgh School. Much appreciated.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1434072 said:


> Columbus guys, if you can keep your eyes open for this car. Be on the look out for this: Hopefully everyone from GHHS will post this, including that police are looking for his car, a gray Saturn 4 door car with Ohio license plate CLE-5884.
> 
> Here is the story:
> 
> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2012/01/29/columbus-body-found-trash-homicide.html
> 
> He was one year ahead of me in HIgh School. Much appreciated.


Sorry to hear about that JP. I'll keep an eye out, though I'm a little north of there.


----------



## Mike S

accu weather shows that there is no hope again for the next 15 days.


----------



## cwby_ram

Mike S;1434193 said:


> accu weather shows that there is no hope again for the next 15 days.


You're still listening to them?! 
I'm not just because I want to hang on to a little hope. Just a little.


----------



## kashman

cwby_ram;1434206 said:


> You're still listening to them?!
> I'm not just because I want to hang on to a little hope. Just a little.


shawshank redemption


----------



## NickT

Thanks hitler


----------



## Burkartsplow

We got 2 quick shots yesterday and both melted away within an hour. I headed out last night around 10 to spot treat trouble areas in lots since the temps were getting down to low 20s and did not feel like getting up at 330 this morning. Sun is out now and looks we are not seeing any snow for the another 7 to 10 days. It is just starting to hit me how crazy this year has been. I have a lot of salt in reserve and I put my 600lb buyers tailgate spreader for sale on CL last week. It has sat in the back of my shop for 2 years and was going to post it earlier this fall but never got around to it. I was surprised to get a call about someone wanting to take a look at it with the lack of snow we have had. I bought it off CL 5 years ago and got 3 good years out of it so it paid for itself a 100 times over so looking to make some cash and pay for a new king temperpedic cloud supreme mattress since I have been getting plenty of sleep this season with the lack of snow. I guess I should start painting some trim around the house since I am running out of little things to do with the equipment. Well highs in the lower 50s tomorrow for us so I will wash the trucks and plows and play the waiting game. Looks like if any body has room to store salt for the summer they can get themselves on heck of a deal come this fall due to the surplus we have. Well I wasted enough of your time. Happy Monday Ohio and if any one in the area is doing work on a truck or equipment let me know. I am bored and would rather do that then paint trim around the house.


----------



## cwby_ram

I think I'm gonna rebuild my plow pump here soon. Looks like it should be safe to tear it apart this week. Burkhartsplow, your spreader isn't one of those old orange ones is it?


----------



## Burkartsplow

cwby_ram;1434277 said:


> I think I'm gonna rebuild my plow pump here soon. Looks like it should be safe to tear it apart this week. Burkhartsplow, your spreader isn't one of those old orange ones is it?


It was one of those old orange rectangle ones, not the tall skinny squares one. You see it on CL?


----------



## cwby_ram

Burkartsplow;1434291 said:


> It was one of those old orange rectangle ones, not the tall skinny squares one. You see it on CL?


I didn't look yet, but I will right now.
Is yours the $600 in Lakewood?


----------



## Burkartsplow

cwby_ram;1434292 said:


> I didn't look yet, but I will right now.
> Is yours the $600 in Lakewood?


Come on down to the price is right!Thumbs Up
I still have the old wiring in the truck. I was going to leave it in in order to show him it still works and if he purchases it I can take it out 2morrow since it is supposed to be pretty warm.


----------



## cwby_ram

Burkartsplow;1434297 said:


> Come on down to the price is right!Thumbs Up


Ha. Mine is just like on a swing-away. I was looking for another one at the beginning of the season. If you haven't got it sold by spring, I'd like to talk to you about it. Can't justify it right now unless we get more snow, but I'd sure like a second one. Let me know if you've still got in in a couple months.


----------



## Burkartsplow

cwby_ram;1434298 said:


> Ha. Mine is just like on a swing-away. I was looking for another one at the beginning of the season. If you haven't got it sold by spring, I'd like to talk to you about it. Can't justify it right now unless we get more snow, but I'd sure like a second one. Let me know if you've still got in in a couple months.


I will keep you updated. What is your name.
Thanks 
Aaron


----------



## cwby_ram

Burkartsplow;1434303 said:


> I will keep you updated. What is your name.
> Thanks
> Aaron


I'm Matt. Maybe we'll get some snow so I can make some disposable money before spring. Doesn't look that way though. Thanks!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

With all this snow this winter,I'm thinking about going out and buying myself a new super duty and another boss v to plow with...........


----------



## kashman

sold my spreader this year in dec


----------



## dmontgomery

my February prediction is no plows and no salt........now I cannot be disappointed.......


----------



## kashman

this spring will be good time to buy 20,000 in the bank just for that time


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;1434358 said:


> With all this snow this winter,I'm thinking about going out and buying myself a new super duty and another boss v to plow with...........


I dont know about a brand new one, but Im going to be looking for another truck this summer:waving:


----------



## NickT

My truck is going in the shop this week... U joints.. Go figure


----------



## kashman

NickT;1434382 said:


> My truck is going in the shop this week... U joints.. Go figure


good time for it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;1434379 said:


> I dont know about a brand new one, but Im going to be looking for another truck this summer:waving:


Heck since Cardington has had all the snow, you will probably be buying 2 brand new ones payup


----------



## 496 BB

You guys may be surprised if the models straighten up. Few runs ago was showing alot of moisture in Ohio area for this coming weekend. Not saying its gonna happen but its some hope at least. Will see in a day or so what they show.


----------



## 496 BB

Who lives in Marion? Is there any hardware stores up there? Got a job starting this Thursday up there for the next week.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the models are pushing the major cold air back some. Even the snow part is pushed back to sun/mon time frame. But I am listening to noaa and even they are saying a 30 percent chance of snow on the weekend. 

Took the a frame off last week and had it straigtened. It is all back together now. But everything is off the truck and it will be getting a wash later on today or on Tuesday.


----------



## golfcar

496 BB;1434424 said:


> Who lives in Marion? Is there any hardware stores up there? Got a job starting this Thursday up there for the next week.


Menards,Lowes, and TSC stores have some hardware. All in Marion


----------



## 496 BB

Cool. Thanks. I should have everything on the trailer but theres always something that you need.


----------



## golfcar

It never fails, you always need something seems like.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Anyone in the market for another plow truck. I am gonna sell my extra truck as I didnt use it much last year and have not used it hardly all this year at all. (2011). 
2004 Chevy silverado
standard cab
2500hd 4x4 6.0L
meyers 7.5 plow
buyers swing away tailgate spreader
New tires
128k miles
no rust
Everything works.
Only issue it has is the speedo is not working properly. If you look this was a recall for chevy if your car had less then 100k miles on it and of course mine stopped working at 115k. Also the manifold gaskets are ticking. Not a big deal but they might need addressed in the future. Again, I might have put 2k miles on this truck in 2011 since I bought the diesel. I would rather have someone use it then letting it sit.

I would like to get 13k$ OBO for it.


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1434564 said:


> Anyone in the market for another plow truck. I am gonna sell my extra truck as I didnt use it much last year and have not used it hardly all this year at all. (2011).
> 2004 Chevy silverado
> standard cab
> 2500hd 4x4 6.0L
> meyers 7.5 plow
> buyers swing away tailgate spreader
> New tires
> 128k miles
> no rust
> Everything works.
> Only issue it has is the speedo is not working properly. If you look this was a recall for chevy if your car had less then 100k miles on it and of course mine stopped working at 115k. Also the manifold gaskets are ticking. Not a big deal but they might need addressed in the future. Again, I might have put 2k miles on this truck in 2011 since I bought the diesel. I would rather have someone use it then letting it sit.
> 
> I would like to get 13k$ OBO for it.


Funnt you bring up the instrument cluster. I had mine replaced under warranty a few years ago. This afternoon I go out to go wash the truck and yep it was not working. Until I punched the cluster then it lit up and worked. lol

Good luck on the sale


----------



## born2farm

496 BB;1434424 said:


> Who lives in Marion? Is there any hardware stores up there? Got a job starting this Thursday up there for the next week.


Im about 10 min from Marion. Im there quite often, what kind of stores you looking for?


----------



## 496 BB

You guys can get new clusters pretty cheap. Theres a company on ebay that does it as well as in the back of Ohio Auto & Rv Trader. All it is is the stepper motors and if you are comfortable with soldering its an easy fix. I took mine all out and replaced the whole dash with blue LEDs. Did the switches on doors and HVAC controls along with 4x4 selector and headlight and cargo light switches. Time consuming but looks cool. I love LEDs.


----------



## 496 BB

born2farm;1434746 said:


> Im about 10 min from Marion. Im there quite often, what kind of stores you looking for?


Just any hardware store as mentioned above. Lowes is fine. Like I said I should have everything on the trailer but theres always something you dont plan on. I was up there last week for the meeting but didnt even look. I just wasnt sure how big of a town it was. Should have asked if it has a Walmart...then Id know...lol.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1434616 said:


> Funnt you bring up the instrument cluster. I had mine replaced under warranty a few years ago. This afternoon I go out to go wash the truck and yep it was not working. Until I punched the cluster then it lit up and worked. lol
> 
> Good luck on the sale


My wifes tahoe cluster does the same thing. Puch the top of the dash and it works again. LOL! Just dont throw your phone at the dash............ My phone went through the clear plastic in to the cluster......... It works way better now and looks really classy........ Not a good idea.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1434616 said:


> Funnt you bring up the instrument cluster. I had mine replaced under warranty a few years ago. This afternoon I go out to go wash the truck and yep it was not working. Until I punched the cluster then it lit up and worked. lol
> 
> Good luck on the sale


My diesel just started doin it today. FML.


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1434748 said:


> You guys can get new clusters pretty cheap. Theres a company on ebay that does it as well as in the back of Ohio Auto & Rv Trader. All it is is the stepper motors and if you are comfortable with soldering its an easy fix. I took mine all out and replaced the whole dash with blue LEDs. Did the switches on doors and HVAC controls along with 4x4 selector and headlight and cargo light switches. Time consuming but looks cool. I love LEDs.


RICER!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah I am going to fix them when I get some time. Been working alot of concrete work in hopes to get the snow to come but does not seem to be working.


----------



## needmoresnow

496 BB;1434755 said:


> Just any hardware store as mentioned above. Lowes is fine. Like I said I should have everything on the trailer but theres always something you dont plan on. I was up there last week for the meeting but didnt even look. I just wasnt sure how big of a town it was. Should have asked if it has a Walmart...then Id know...lol.


 I live in Marion , we have lowes , menards , carter lumber, henry lumber and others for specialty stuff but that should get you started lol


----------



## born2farm

496 BB;1434755 said:


> Just any hardware store as mentioned above. Lowes is fine. Like I said I should have everything on the trailer but theres always something you dont plan on. I was up there last week for the meeting but didnt even look. I just wasnt sure how big of a town it was. Should have asked if it has a Walmart...then Id know...lol.


Where about you going to be working in Marion?



needmoresnow;1434937 said:


> I live in Marion , we have lowes , menards , carter lumber, henry lumber and others for specialty stuff but that should get you started lol


Where in Marion are you from? I'm right next door in Morrow County, Cardington to be exact.


----------



## Mike S

Ha Ha im going to say it! Every one enjoy this nice spring day!!!!!! 65 degrees???!!! Its over im calling it! Im with hitler on this one! LOL!!!


----------



## golfcar

We will be out plowing and salting again before spring. We are just running on a delay.


----------



## Mike S

I think spring is here....... Just came in from firing my truck up and wow its warm out.


----------



## cwby_ram

Mike S;1435372 said:


> I think spring is here....... Just came in from firing my truck up and wow its warm out.


I'm sure the cold will be back. Usually I can get adjusted to the cold and it won't bother me. This year we keep getting enough nice days that I never seem to adjust and then freeze my butt off when the temp drops again.

I am gonna enjoy the warm today though.


----------



## Mike S

cwby_ram;1435382 said:


> I'm sure the cold will be back. Usually I can get adjusted to the cold and it won't bother me. This year we keep getting enough nice days that I never seem to adjust and then freeze my butt off when the temp drops again.
> 
> I am gonna enjoy the warm today though.


I agree with you it will be nice


----------



## Burkartsplow

Going to look at one of my condos for plowing. Looking to replace ther 30x60 community patio and firepit and grill area this spring. The nice weather is making people think it is spring. Makes me think green like money.


----------



## kashman

brick work = big green


----------



## Burkartsplow

Chad.sears grand in westlak is having a remodel sale. Lots of nice craftsma stuff for sale. I'm like a kid in the candy store.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1435511 said:


> Chad.sears grand in westlak is having a remodel sale. Lots of nice craftsma stuff for sale. I'm like a kid in the candy store.


i might make that move the one on lorain or crocker park


----------



## Burkartsplow

Crocker road


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1435529 said:


> Crocker road


thanks aaron im going 2 make the move i need 2 fill my new garage


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1434866 said:


> RICER!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah I am going to fix them when I get some time. Been working alot of concrete work in hopes to get the snow to come but does not seem to be working.


Yea I just did one of my outside jobs today. Damn its nice out. Love hoody days!



born2farm;1434967 said:


> Where about you going to be working in Marion?


Off Wellness Drive in the old people complex for a local contract we have except this one isnt local...lol.


----------



## born2farm

496 BB;1435844 said:


> Yea I just did one of my outside jobs today. Damn its nice out. Love hoody days!
> 
> Off Wellness Drive in the old people complex for a local contract we have except this one isnt local...lol.


Ahhh I seee. I think I'm going to pull all the plow equipment off trucks this weekend and detail everything. Might get some snow then?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;1436651 said:


> Ahhh I seee. I think I'm going to pull all the plow equipment off trucks this weekend and detail everything. Might get some snow then?


I'm going to detail my truck today. I was awake at 1:30 to the sound of heavy rain. Welcome to February in OHIO.


----------



## NickT

Strong winds here last night... Will try to do some waxing this weekend


----------



## cwby_ram

Elwer Lawn Care;1436815 said:


> I'm going to detail my truck today. I was awake at 1:30 to the sound of heavy rain. Welcome to February in OHIO.


On my list too. Cleaned the whole thing out yesterday. First time in 6 years. Got every last penny out and vacuumed the whole thing. Crazy the stuff that piles up under the seats. Started out as a side project while I was waiting for paint to dry. I think it became the primary project. Got a little carried away, but it sure is nice to have a clean truck!


----------



## xjsnake

Toying with taking the sander to my plow wings and making them look nice and new again. Not going ot need them anytime soon.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow what snow? This weekend system looks to be rain once again on today's runs so far. I must say I am now starting to get the itch to get out and start spring cleanups. Especially on days like yesterday and today. I washed the truck yesteday. need to clean out the inside, but it is in the shop for the instrument panel issue. Did finally take down the outside Christmas decreations yesterday too.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Young Pup;1436873 said:


> Snow what snow? This weekend system looks to be rain once again on today's runs so far. I must say I am now starting to get the itch to get out and start spring cleanups. Especially on days like yesterday and today. I washed the truck yesteday. need to clean out the inside, but it is in the shop for the instrument panel issue. Did finally take down the outside Christmas decreations yesterday too.


Took down the decor yesterday as well. Cleaning the trucks today.


----------



## chevyman51

I am going to clean the trucks tomorrow I got to finnish the tile in my rental houses bathroom.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I keep reading where people are gonna clean their trucks today. Do you guys drive around with dirty trucks all the time. I clean mine at least 2 times a week religiously.


----------



## show-n-go

I never even got my plow out of the garage this year. All i did was put it on to check it then leave it at the back of the garage, I guess i'll put it back in the back this weekend. What a crappy winter.


----------



## cwby_ram

PlowTeam5;1437190 said:


> I keep reading where people are gonna clean their trucks today. Do you guys drive around with dirty trucks all the time. I clean mine at least 2 times a week religiously.


Uh, yeah. I've been driving around with a filthy truck. Seriously hasn't been cleaned this thoroughly since I bough it. No longer though. An 8 hour project, I think I'll try to keep up with it from now on. 

Didn't realize just how filthy it was until it was clean.


----------



## born2farm

PlowTeam5;1437190 said:


> I keep reading where people are gonna clean their trucks today. Do you guys drive around with dirty trucks all the time. I clean mine at least 2 times a week religiously.


No I wash my trucks every storm, but I dont usually wax and fully detail my truck every time. But when my drive way is a farm drive that is pretty much mud right now and my girlfriend lives on a gravel road...it doesnt last long:realmad:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I usually clean my atleast every week on top of after each snow but this year I'm slacking. I've got to the point where I'm mentally exhausted so my truck gets put off.


----------



## kashman

as long as i can fit in the truck its all i need


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1437190 said:


> I keep reading where people are gonna clean their trucks today. Do you guys drive around with dirty trucks all the time. I clean mine at least 2 times a week religiously.


I normally clean it after every storm in the winter. But this year I have slacked. To much other stuff was going on for me to do the job I like to do on it. But then again, we have not had to much snow work, so I don't feel to bad.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

If there is anyone else up in the Lima area, I have extra salt and ice melt i just put up for sale.


----------



## Young Pup

Just looked at the models. Nothing good showing up. So I am turning my attention to getting my spring letter ready for customers, getting equipment ready, blades sharpened and what have you. I heard some companies are out edging and mulching down here already??? There is no way I would want to put mulch down right now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mulch already!!!! How would you even convince people of that!?


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1437624 said:


> Mulch already!!!! How would you even convince people of that!?


I have no idea how they could be doing it. I was with someone that is a member on here earlier tonight. But he has not posted in awhile. He said one of his employees told him that his former employer is out doing this already. I did not catch the name of the company though. He told me at one time, but I forget it now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Wow, this got me motivated to email the mulch suplier for pricing but thats it. I may break the mowers out tomorrow and get them cleaned. Wonder what people would think if i mowed my lawn... (over an acre on busy road lol)


----------



## Young Pup

The mowers are already clean. I power washed them at the end of the year. But, I am seriously thinking if this weather keeps up, i will be getting them out of storage and changing the oil and lubing them up. After I can get the spring letters out first though. 

If it needs cut do it. I could cut the back yard here.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I better put the pontoons on then, its wet here!


----------



## Young Pup

Postage stamp yard here, so I would use the 21 inch on it. lol


----------



## muffy189

ahhh ground hog day, heck i dont know why we have it this year i dont think weve had anything but spring weather all winter. lol


----------



## Flawless440

The ground hog saw his shadow. Six more weeks of winter, bring on the snow:laughing::laughing:

I think he is full of shi_ we will be mowing by the end of March.

Every year that we have snow that dam ground hog doesn't see his shadow and says early spring.

Teco-Block show case tomorrow, free sign up today still, they wine and dine you


----------



## Burkartsplow

I think I am going to head up to ellicotville ny to holiday valley to do a little skiing this weekend. At least they can make it and I can see more then 3 inches at a time.


----------



## cwby_ram

Burkartsplow;1437936 said:


> I think I am going to head up to ellicotville ny to holiday valley to do a little skiing this weekend. At least they can make it and I can see more then 3 inches at a time.


Been a few years since I've been there. Have fun. Say "Hi" to the snow for me.


----------



## 525Enterprises

I took off hoops and lights yesterday. Packed everything in the back of the shop until next year. I don't care if it does snow again this year I will just call in subs so I don't even have to mess with it. Its over one way or another for me.


----------



## kashman

y so blue caddy shacks on i got 2 go pick up my din table chairs today


----------



## ihdriver7088

anyone else became an alcoholic yet?????


----------



## Mike S

Im enjoying this weather! Getting jobs done and looking at new ones, ground is drying up a little going to do some grade work tomorrow and this weekend!


----------



## Mike S

ihdriver7088;1438437 said:


> anyone else became an alcoholic yet?????


I think I accidently quite drinking! LOL!


----------



## xjsnake

ihdriver7088;1438437 said:


> anyone else became an alcoholic yet?????


I need snow to plow to pay for the alcohol so no. Stupid per push inherited contracts, NEVER AGAIN...


----------



## Mike S

xjsnake;1438544 said:


> I need snow to plow to pay for the alcohol so no. Stupid per push inherited contracts, NEVER AGAIN...


Ya per push does suck!!!!!


----------



## PlowTeam5

Here's a short video of a section of patch work we did today. The concrete truck was 1/2 mile away and we had to take it to the 2nd floor. I videoed the maze I had to drive back and forth all day. We did multiple sections of floor all over this place. This was the furthest one. The others were a tad bit closer but not much.


----------



## golfcar

I hope you had a map to find your way back out.


----------



## born2farm

Well I think im putting the plow stuff away this weekend. Been getting quite a few calls to get some stone hauled so that's my plans.


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1438687 said:


> Here's a short video of a section of patch work we did today. The concrete truck was 1/2 mile away and we had to take it to the 2nd floor. I videoed the maze I had to drive back and forth all day. We did multiple sections of floor all over this place. This was the furthest one. The others were a tad bit closer but not much.


Hope you have gps on that thing. I was getting dizzy watching this earlier. lol Looks to be somewhere off 270 on the westside???? Just a guess.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1438943 said:


> Hope you have gps on that thing. I was getting dizzy watching this earlier. lol Looks to be somewhere off 270 on the westside???? Just a guess.


Good guess, It is the old DSW warehouse on fisher road. Its 4 million sqft and is pretty much full with inventory, 1st floor and 2nd. Weird thing is we only saw one forklift and one driver the 2 days we were there. Made no sense. After making the trip a few times, it got pretty easy to remember.


----------



## chevyman51

Headed to indy to check out the pre super bowl festivities


----------



## Flawless440

Got some goheads on a Clean Up, and a massive 3 day tree job... people are thinking winter is over. I'm thinking it's time to get out and pound the pavement


----------



## Burkartsplow

Who's getting snow right now?


----------



## Nesit

Snowin like hell here in Green


----------



## NickT

Coming down good in stark about half an inch so far


----------



## 525Enterprises

Crap. Says one to three inches... stuffs already put away. This sucks.


----------



## NickT

Thx for taking one for the team 525


----------



## NickT

Looks like everything below c bus is
rain, snow band is stretching thru Indiana another push is possible if temps stay down


----------



## cwby_ram

525Enterprises;1439690 said:


> Crap. Says one to three inches... stuffs already put away. This sucks.


I tore my pump apart yesterday to replace some leaky seals. Now waiting on parts. It's actually snowing pretty good here at the moment.


----------



## Flawless440

:crying:Rain to Snow back to Rain = A Muddy Drive Way


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1439786 said:


> :crying:Rain to Snow back to Rain = A Muddy Drive Way


I think there was one day this winter that my driveway HASN'T been muddy. Drivin' my wife crazy.


----------



## Flawless440

cwby_ram;1439791 said:


> I think there was one day this winter that my driveway HASN'T been muddy. Drivin' my wife crazy.


I'm ready to dig it down 6" and drop a 100 ton of limestone, the wife wants to wait till we have the money to stamp concrete it. 50 yards of concrete, not happen this year with no snow


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1439804 said:


> I'm ready to dig it down 6" and drop a 100 ton of limestone, the wife wants to wait till we have the money to stamp concrete it. 50 yards of concrete, not happen this year with no snow


No kidding. I might have to dump some fresh gravel here soon. No big deal, it's a little driveway.


----------



## jd$jess

got 2 inches here near the honda plants enough for a plowing

redbounce


----------



## MahonLawnCare

It melted on the lots as soon as the salt hit it. No plowing for us but a lot of salting. Came out of nowhere too.


----------



## cwby_ram

MahonLawnCare;1439879 said:


> It melted on the lots as soon as the salt hit it. No plowing for us but a lot of salting. Came out of nowhere too.


Already melted off the hard surfaces here. No salting.


----------



## born2farm

Hauled stone this morning. Got to my last job and the guy had to shovel 2in of snow off of his drive so I could see where it was. Hurried back towards my accounts and there was barely a dusting and wet lots.:realmad:


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1439804 said:


> I'm ready to dig it down 6" and drop a 100 ton of limestone, the wife wants to wait till we have the money to stamp concrete it. 50 yards of concrete, not happen this year with no snow


Better hold onto your ass when you get that quote for stamped.


----------



## chevyman51

Just Tboned some kid who pulled out in front of me I am pissed. Now I am on hold with the insurance comp this sucks I need some beer.


----------



## NickT

How's ur truck?


----------



## chevyman51

Not bad bent bumper hood fender and cracked grill his car was crushed mine is driveable but going to my buddies repair shop first thing monday. The kid looked right at me before he pulled out


----------



## NickT

Kids these days, glad everyone's ok


----------



## chevyman51

Yeah me to it could have been a lot worse


----------



## kashman

PlowTeam5;1439992 said:


> Better hold onto your ass when you get that quote for stamped.


yep thats big money in just concrete


----------



## muffy189

chevyman how was the kid is he ok too? I teach drivers ed and belive me when i say they honestly look past things you wouldnt belive how many times i have to jam on the brake. glad your truck is still drivable. Did you get to indy first


----------



## chevyman51

He is fine if I would not of turned the wheel I would have hit him with the whole front end not in just one small spot. I had just got back from indy I was 3 blocks from the house comming home. Indy was awesome. It was amazing how many people were there.


----------



## muffy189

glad your both ok, thats where they all happen close to home. whos your pick for tomorrow


----------



## chevyman51

I want the giants to win just because I cant stand the pats. I dont really care for either team.


----------



## muffy189

same here Gmen.


----------



## Flawless440

PlowTeam5;1439992 said:


> Better hold onto your ass when you get that quote for stamped.


It's big money with me doing it my self, material+ labor thinking 9k. I want to hit it with a textured mat then carve in a flag stone pattern after it has cured some. It's cheaper for me to stamped it then having some one black top it. 50x60 area


----------



## PlowTeam5

Yeah stamped is awesome and amazing if done properly but it can get costly very quick. Good luck and post pics if/when you get it done.


----------



## NickT

PlowTeam5;1440349 said:


> Yeah stamped is awesome and amazing if done properly but it can get costly very quick. Good luck and post pics if/when you get it done.


Does a stamped concrete driveway hold up, how often should you seal it. Would be interested in seeing one that's five years old.


----------



## Flawless440

Seal every two years, sometimes yearly with being a drive with high traffic. You can keep an eye on it and notice the sealer starting to fade. I like the new Techo-bloc system but to costly for my own drive way.


----------



## kashman

is it just me or is this guy smoking more then sigs 
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/2836339983.html


----------



## coldcoffee

I think he's lying out of his @ss about the mileage & not ever salting w/ it, also only states the obvious problems that he can't hide, which don't usually occur until well after 89,000. The tail gate more than likely rotted off from salt.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Heading out to Warrensville Heights today to take a look at a few properties for land and snow for next year. Was hesitant to go that far East of Cleveland, but these are 3 brand new properties with nice new asphalt lots allows for a nice clean scrape. Each lot is 2 to 3 acres and two on them are right next to each other and very little obstructions. I do a few other properties presently for them they have been happy with my service and they like to sign seasonal contracts as well which I am a fan of as long as you know your numbers. Be nice to get some things settled in right now.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1441282 said:


> Heading out to Warrensville Heights today to take a look at a few properties for land and snow for next year. Was hesitant to go that far East of Cleveland, but these are 3 brand new properties with nice new asphalt lots allows for a nice clean scrape. Each lot is 2 to 3 acres and two on them are right next to each other and very little obstructions. I do a few other properties presently for them they have been happy with my service and they like to sign seasonal contracts as well which I am a fan of as long as you know your numbers. Be nice to get some things settled in right now.


got 2 go where the money is


----------



## Young Pup

What a boring weather pattern again. At least the sun is out and that brightens things up some. Thumbs Up


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1441345 said:


> What a boring weather pattern again. At least the sun is out and that brightens things up some. Thumbs Up


Tell me about it. I got the R/C truck out today, rode the bike around for a bit. Later this week we gotta brick scape 3 houses in the campus area. It aint snow but its money.... :realmad:


----------



## PlowTeam5

r.i.p. Ohio winter 2011-2012.....


----------



## Mike S

What is this??????? Snow tomorrow night?????? A dusting but wow I thought we where done. NOT HOLDING MY BREATH


----------



## dmontgomery

Dayton TV channels say the weather pattern is changing in the next week. Hinting at winter arriving.....doubt it but we will see......


----------



## Flawless440

dmontgomery;1441663 said:


> Dayton TV channels say the weather pattern is changing in the next week. Hinting at winter arriving.....doubt it but we will see......


I saw our temp for next Monday saying high of 30 low of 19, i though wow that's winter temps. Hoping for it, need to get rid of this salt, make room for top soil in the barn


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1441651 said:


> What is this??????? Snow tomorrow night?????? A dusting but wow I thought we where done. NOT HOLDING MY BREATH


Tonights models are showing it. Could be an inch or two inches to the south of us. :salute:


----------



## 496 BB

Im sure it will be more since I'll be working out of town and wont be able to push. Heres to hoping for a push for you guys though.


----------



## Flawless440

It's Snowing, let's hope it sticks....

ROLL TRUCKS we got flurries!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## [email protected]

and..........nothing........


----------



## 525Enterprises

Less than one inch here in Marion. Was enough to actually turn side streets white though........
New formula for predicting snow fall in central Ohio. I actually took time and went thru last 100 snows and its right about 95 percent of the time for predicting amounts. This will shock you as its based of what the meteorologists predict, but VERY loosely.

Take the least amount that they predict. Cut that in half. Take that number and cut it in half again. Whala. Actual snow fall. I call it Todd theory. Enjoy.


----------



## chevyman51

I was talking to a meterologist from abc22 in dayton yesterday and he said we could get 3 inches of snow on sat. Anybody heard anything that goes along with that?


----------



## PlowTeam5

chevyman51;1443180 said:


> I was talking to a meterologist from abc22 in dayton yesterday and he said we could get 3 inches of snow on sat. Anybody heard anything that goes along with that?


This sentence gave me a small chubby....


----------



## dmontgomery

I really do not believe it......I hope it happens but not till I see it.


----------



## chevyman51

PlowTeam5;1443218 said:


> This sentence gave me a small chubby....


I just spit pop all over. I hope this guy is right.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Guys, three inches with my formula is only 3/4 of an inch. If he says three at the min. Lets see who's closer....lol


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1443218 said:


> This sentence gave me a small chubby....


ALL POTATOES NO MEAT



525Enterprises;1443269 said:


> Guys, three inches with my formula is only 3/4 of an inch. If he says three at the min. Lets see who's closer....lol


I'm with this guy from now on...


----------



## chevyman51

I am not getting excited or anything I just wanted to know if this guy was blowin smoke up my arse or if there were other people out there sayin the same.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We have nothing but grass here this morning... Actually was a good thing as I forgot to turn on the snow allarms on my phone to get up and check this morning!


----------



## racer47

got to put down 2500 lbs salt. only did 1/2 my accounts. reloaded and the outher ones were melting off.. snowed from 4 am till 12 am southern ohio chillicothe 45601 ground just to warm ended up with 1 inch on ground but not in lots


----------



## NickT

racer47;1443476 said:


> got to put down 2500 lbs salt. only did 1/2 my accounts. reloaded and the outher ones were melting off.. snowed from 4 am till 12 am southern ohio chillicothe 45601 ground just to warm ended up with 1 inch on ground but not in lots


Good to hear from u racer, was wondering if you would show up this year


----------



## Flawless440

We salted half of our properties

My mother in law was saying she saw 1-2" Fri-Sat. I haven't seen anything on it yet


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1443282 said:


> ALL POTATOES NO MEAT
> .


Have you been spying on me???????


----------



## NickT

Btw.....................................................................................................this winter sucks


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Flawless440;1443515 said:


> We salted half of our properties
> 
> My mother in law was saying she saw 1-2" Fri-Sat. I haven't seen anything on it yet


accuweather is saying half inch


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1443515 said:


> We salted half of our properties
> 
> My mother in law was saying she saw 1-2" Fri-Sat. I haven't seen anything on it yet


I presalted everything this morning. Went back by them when it was snowing and they were all wet. The others nearby had snow on them that were untreated. 

Jym Gahnal said that on the six o'clock news tonight too. Starting around evening rush hour.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The Weather Channel is calling for 1-2 overnight here on the 10 day forecast for Friday night, I've never seen them put amounts like that in with the 10 day stuff before.


----------



## NickT

Has anyone heard accumulation totals for stark county for friday nite\saturday


----------



## cwby_ram

I think the weathermen gave up, I haven't heard anything but a "chance of snow". I'd like to know too. Gotta get the plow pump finished and wondering if I should be scrambling or not.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1444064 said:


> I think the weathermen gave up, I haven't heard anything but a "chance of snow". I'd like to know too. Gotta get the plow pump finished and wondering if I should be scrambling or not.


You might want to scramble a bit. Some post that i am reading on the Forums are saying at the moment it looks like a good 2 to 3 inches of snow. Northern OHio you are in the game too. Again, this is as of today's 12z runs. The models look good and I was going to say 1 to 3 for us. But these guys get some text information that I don't see or no where to get. Some of it they get from a paid site though.

I am just the messenger so do shot me or throw me under the bus. payup


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1444070 said:


> You might want to scramble a bit. Some post that i am reading on the Forums are saying at the moment it looks like a good 2 to 3 inches of snow. Northern OHio you are in the game too. Again, this is as of today's 12z runs. The models look good and I was going to say 1 to 3 for us. But these guys get some text information that I don't see or no where to get. Some of it they get from a paid site though.
> 
> I am just the messenger so do shot me or throw me under the bus. payup


Thanks, JP. Scrambling it is. No throwing you under the bus here. I appreciate your watching that stuff for us! Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1444078 said:


> Thanks, JP. Scrambling it is. No throwing you under the bus here. I appreciate your watching that stuff for us! Thumbs Up


Thanks. Stepping out for a bit, any new updates when I get back I will post them.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

NickT;1444050 said:


> Has anyone heard accumulation totals for stark county for friday nite\saturday


Yes half an inch according to accuweather. cleveland news said general 1-2 possible for viewing area. so at least a salt out of it which is finnnne with me.


----------



## Hannalie

Here is the GFS snow totals for the next 48 hours. Seems like a good 2 to 3 for just about everyone.


----------



## NickT

Young Pup;1444070 said:


> You might want to scramble a bit. Some post that i am reading on the Forums are saying at the moment it looks like a good 2 to 3 inches of snow. Northern OHio you are in the game too. Again, this is as of today's 12z runs. The models look good and I was going to say 1 to 3 for us. But these guys get some text information that I don't see or no where to get. Some of it they get from a paid site though.
> 
> I am just the messenger so do shot me or throw me under the bus. payup


Don't shoot the messenger, now I know how they came up with that...... The weathermen!!! Thanks guys for the info


----------



## KevinClark

Looks like we just might make some money... Here is to crossing fingers.....


----------



## Young Pup

Winter weather advisories are out for southern ohio. The earliest the nws has put anything out this year.


----------



## chevyman51

Oh god I better go to the store and stock up the white death may come.


----------



## racer47

nick t thanks for the welcome to this thread.... i just saw im in winter weather advisory 1 to 2 and some 3 inch for southern ohio also for southeast indi and northern kentuckey hope we get it its for friday afternoon into sat morning hope all gets some... all i have did is salt ..got to push 2 lots of slush before it all froze.. that was early hours 3 am jan 13 .. only thing great about this winter is the seasonal contract but my per event pay more money and alot faster not 60 days out like the seasonal


----------



## Hannalie

Young Pup;1444189 said:


> Winter weather advisories are out for southern ohio. The earliest the nws has put anything out this year.


Have to get the advisories out early since everyone has forgotten what the white stuff looks like.


----------



## ram4x443015

2 to 4 for cbus fri in to sat and 2 more on mon Thumbs Up bout time


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1444233 said:


> Have to get the advisories out early since everyone has forgotten what the white stuff looks like.


then in that case, they better issue one for the whole state of Ohio. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

ram4x443015;1444237 said:


> 2 to 4 for cbus fri in to sat and 2 more on mon Thumbs Up bout time


You must be watching channel 4??


----------



## ram4x443015

yep kind of geting my hope up but y not with what little we have had this year


----------



## Young Pup

He may be right. Not at home now so I will see what is being said on the wweather forum later.


----------



## Kwise

I've also have noticed how the weathermen have given up. They just say it will be cold with snow. I had to remind myself a few days ago it is February and not May.


----------



## PlowTeam5

ram4x443015;1444237 said:


> 2 to 4 for cbus fri in to sat and 2 more on mon Thumbs Up bout time


Tin foil hat is on....


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, my pump is back together. Gotta hook up the plow tomorrow and make sure the left and right work. But I think we're good to go. Now just waiting on snow!


----------



## BruceK

Channel 7 said 1.7" for Dayton. Man I wish I could getr paid for being partially right. National weather service is suggesting around two with the possibility for 3 if the temps drop fast enough. It will be above freezing here when it starts. Temps will dive with the snow and have trouble getting above 20 during the day Saturday. Accumulating snow will be ending before 5am Sat.( I think it will be done by midnight.)


----------



## kc2006

I hope it all gets done early. I made plans to go out of town on Saturday morning, I'll probably have to push that back to noon.

I'm just going to start making more plans, then it'll snow more for us all.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Think Columbus and Marion area to see 1.25 inches total don't know where everyone coming up with three is getting info from. I hope I am wrong, as its been known to happen. Last time was in 1984.......... lol


----------



## [email protected]

525Enterprises;1444719 said:


> Think Columbus and Marion area to see 1.25 inches total don't know where everyone coming up with three is getting info from. I hope I am wrong, as its been known to happen. Last time was in 1984.......... lol


YoungPup, what do you think?


----------



## Bossman 92

I have a funny feeling that we see a wopper of a storm between the 16 and the 20 of this month. My wife and I were supposed to go on a cruise over that peroid, but we pulled the plug on the idea last night. I am sure it would have snowed if we went, but since we canceled at the last minute maybe mother nature wont notice.


----------



## 496 BB

525Enterprises;1444719 said:


> Think Columbus and Marion area to see 1.25 inches total don't know where everyone coming up with three is getting info from. I hope I am wrong, as its been known to happen. Last time was in 1984.......... lol


Hahaha. AND you will need a sub...lmao.

It figures I just took the plow off and put it in the garage on Sunday and havent checked the weather in over a week. Time to get it back out I suppose as we got 1" properties all around. Hopefully everyone gets some.

Todd, I just finished a job in Marion we were on for a week off of Barks by the YMCA. Ive never seen so many damn old people and pizza places in all my life as up there. Paynes Pizza and subs have some damn good subs though! Glad to be out of that place. People have a hard time driving up there.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kc2006;1444583 said:


> I hope it all gets done early. I made plans to go out of town on Saturday morning, I'll probably have to push that back to noon.
> 
> I'm just going to start making more plans, then it'll snow more for us all.


The way the news is talking that after the first wave ends tomorrow morning that lake effect may kick in during the afternoon. You may not be going anywhere this weekend. Which is not a bad thingpayup.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1444738 said:


> YoungPup, what do you think?


Until I see the next model run, I am going with 2 to 3 inches for the central part of ohio. I /70 corridor on up looks to be the good area. But the next model will be out soon.  Remember no midget tossing under the boss. lol


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1444843 said:


> Until I see the next model run, I am going with 2 to 3 inches for the central part of ohio. I /70 corridor on up looks to be the good area. But the next model will be out soon.  Remember no midget tossing under the boss. lol


hahahha you damn right :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1444758 said:


> Glad to be out of that place. People have a hard time driving up there.


You think they drive bad up there, man you should have been on the westside at 70/270 last night about 6:45. Holy crap, I have never seen so many cares swerving to avoid accidents. Traffic came to a dead stop, and the swerve was on. I guess they were looking at their phones, because the sure as hell did not see the brake lights.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1444849 said:


> hahahha you damn right :salute:


WTF I typed bus not boss. lmao


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just received a text update and snow is estimated to begin in columbus at 12:30 this afternoon. Guys in CBUS let me know how accurate this is?


----------



## cwby_ram

Burkartsplow;1444859 said:


> Just received a text update and snow is estimated to begin in columbus at 12:30 this afternoon. Guys in CBUS let me know how accurate this is?


Sounds to me like it's not gonna accumulate much til after dark. Haven't heard anything about 12:30 yet.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1444859 said:


> Just received a text update and snow is estimated to begin in columbus at 12:30 this afternoon. Guys in CBUS let me know how accurate this is?


Here is a radar shot, I have not seen any reports of snow yet back to the west of us here.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245


----------



## Burkartsplow

cwby_ram;1444860 said:


> Sounds to me like it's not gonna accumulate much til after dark. Haven't heard anything about 12:30 yet.


It just says it is supposed to start snowing at that time. These weather texts and updates I get come from a private company and they tell me times when it should start and end and if it is going to be significant accumulations during the time period.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just starting with a very light snow now, its a start atleast.


----------



## golfcar

45 miles north of Columbus and started snowing about 12:15 here, pretty close Burkartsplow.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1444870 said:


> It just says it is supposed to start snowing at that time. These weather texts and updates I get come from a private company and they tell me times when it should start and end and if it is going to be significant accumulations during the time period.


No snow here yet. But reports of snow falling in dayton, ohio, Clinton county and down near cincy.


----------



## born2farm

Snow coming down pretty good here. Just got back from getting an adjustment at the chiropractor and got a call to bid one of the large nursing homes in our town. Met with them and now I am formulating a bid to turn in so we can get something going for tonight's storm. Cant believe were picking accounts up in mid February.


----------



## SuburbanPlower

It's snowing here, but it aint stickin. It's simply hasn't been cold enough. Lookin at the radar...there just isn't a whole lot there. I doubt we even see an inch here. I'd be shocked if we saw any accumulation at all.


----------



## 496 BB

Still no snow here. Bout to go get truck ready after I finish up this office work.


----------



## cwby_ram

Just started real light here. Not sticking yet, but I still expect any real accumulations until about dark. Put the plow back on this morning, looks like my pump rebuild was a success. Everything worked and the pump even looks good now!


----------



## KevinClark

Just started snowing very light here in Warren / Youngstown. Temps are around 31.


----------



## Flawless440

Snowing here, not sticking to my wood deck yet. Thats always first


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1444850 said:


> You think they drive bad up there, man you should have been on the westside at 70/270 last night about 6:45. Holy crap, I have never seen so many cares swerving to avoid accidents. Traffic came to a dead stop, and the swerve was on. I guess they were looking at their phones, because the sure as hell did not see the brake lights.


Yea I was driving in that **** at about 7:30, ****in construction sucks....they couldnt have picked a worse time of the year to do that ****

As of 1:30pm, it started snowing here in Grove City


----------



## jk4718

Yep. Our first 1/4" here in hilliard has melted on contact. Since I'm stuck with 2" triggers I haven't dropped my blade yet this year. Since the ground hasn't frozen I am thinking about firing up the paver installation a month early this year.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1445057 said:


> Yea I was driving in that **** at about 7:30, ****in construction sucks....they couldnt have picked a worse time of the year to do that ****
> 
> As of 1:30pm, it started snowing here in Grove City


Yep we started with snow right about 1:15 or so. I had just posted the comment above about no snow but had reports back in dayton and cincy. I went out to hook up the plow and it started. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Radar is looking good:

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx

I am still sticking with 2 to 3 inches here in Columbus.


----------



## KevinClark

Were getting big flakes at a light rate right now. Grass areas are completely covered. Roads and driveways are still just wet...


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went out and salted my apt complexes underground parking ramps. It is the weekend and all the hipsters drive home from the bar late night and I dont feel like babysitting the ramps so no one slides into the retaining walls or doors. I just salt the heck out of them and I dont have to touch them for most of an event usually. Problem solved...


----------



## PlowTeam5

Looks like the heavy stuff is coming around/after midnight. Gonna go grab dinner with the guys then get a few hours of sleep then head out at 1am. Hopefully the wind does not get as bad as they are saying. I hate the winds


----------



## Young Pup

Just checked buckeyetraffic.org and it shows some ice watches on local freeways/roadways. Just looked out the window and the sidewalk is starting to get a buildup with some glare on them. Not much but it is starting.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Burkartsplow;1444859 said:


> Just received a text update and snow is estimated to begin in columbus at 12:30 this afternoon. Guys in CBUS let me know how accurate this is?


what company does that? sounds interesting


----------



## born2farm

Snowing decent here. Main roads are wet, back roads starting to cover as well as intown. Got the trucks ready to go and now its time to wait. .5-1 in on some on my gravel driveway at home.


----------



## chevyman51

Sticking to the grass here but not the roads. Some overpasses have a light covering.


----------



## [email protected]

Started sticking to the pavement about an hour ago....come on front!


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag its been snowing in chillicothe sense 2 pm.. its now 10.30 pm still not sticking to lots yet.. grass covered, my deck is starting to cover over. 30 degrees.. i wish the bottom would drop out so i could start salting my banks and some private roads..


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Had a rare chance tonight to drive home during a storm from pittsburgh. Got to see how different areas of the state were being affected and how good ODOT was doing. I took 70 to 71 south and 35 west. Over by west virginia, 70 was ok but starting to build up, but once I got out of the hills roads were pretty good. Lots in St. Clairsville were iced and covered, and lots south of columbus and east of xenia were hit and miss. Here at home most of the roads are fine since they put down brine and lots of salt, but side streets and lots are starting to accumulate. If we can get the temp down a couple degrees and the snow to keep falling, it might turn out well. payup


----------



## cwby_ram

Looks like another heavier snow band coming through in a bit, but it's stopped here at the moment, with not too much down yet. Was gonna roll around 1, but I think that'll get pushed back a little bit.


----------



## born2farm

Im rolling some trucks now. Doesnt look like we got as much as predicted, but the wind is blowing at a good rate.


----------



## Mike_13

Have about an inch on the pavement here. Hoping to at least see that double by daybreak. Radar isn't looking to promising unless lake effect kicks up.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Don't see a push out of this for my area. Good salting out of it thats bout it.


----------



## Lake Effect OH

About the same if not a little less along the lakeshore! Wait and see!!


----------



## muffy189

looks like another all hype storm. wish i could be this bad at my job. lol. going out to salt. I see it went from 4 to 8 to 2 to 4 for my area. oh well typical winter 2011/2012


----------



## muffy189

anyone think the lake effect is actually going to kick in


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Well only one thin streamer by chicago so my guess is we might get a little !! Not to windy along the lake yet ??


----------



## NickT

Leaving now to go push, got some snow here in the last hour


----------



## Flawless440

It's a bust, Hilliard barley coverd, same downtown. Easton had about an inch, Gahanna has about 1.5"

I thought for sure this was it, we would be able to push everything. I had side walk guys on stand by and everything. Guess i'm going to lay it down for a while, check it out in a little bit.

My buddy subs for Brickman, was called out yesterday at 4pm for salt then just now at 5am. Works in the Easton area. Just an FYI, let everyone know what the big dogs are doin


----------



## knowsymon

*1 inch so far 5:30am*

Got all hyped up about the 3.9 inches reported by all the news channels for this morning. Just measured outside it's 1.2 inches of the fluffy stuff on the ground here in northeast ohio (eastside). Great if you have the one inch triggers. Radars are showing nothing else significant... just some light flurries after 10:00 am. Guess the rookies will be flying up and down my street soon. Does anyone know the site that you can get that printout of reported snow on the ground? I thought it was weather.gov or noaa... cant find it anymore.


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1445600 said:


> It's a bust, Hilliard barley coverd, same downtown. Easton had about an inch, Gahanna has about 1.5"
> 
> I thought for sure this was it, we would be able to push everything. I had side walk guys on stand by and everything. Guess i'm going to lay it down for a while, check it out in a little bit.
> 
> My buddy subs for Brickman, was called out yesterday at 4pm for salt then just now at 5am. Works in the Easton area. Just an FYI, let everyone know what the big dogs are doin


Just got back in from salting, Hilliard and Westerville had about a half inch and some ice. Gahanna had about an inch. O well salt = $....hope you guys got to do atleast something this "storm"


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Hello Ohio,
What a winter we re having?


----------



## racer47

got to put down 2.5 skids of salt.i hope it stays cold so i can salt my outher half sunday night . they are closed on weekend . all mine are 1 inch trigger and salt anytime i see need. and 1 big seasonal lot . i hope all you guys got some. we had maybe 2 inches on grass... lot were just ice with dusting .been up 28 hours time for a nap


----------



## 525Enterprises

My theory worked for our area again......they predicted one inch minimum. With my theory of taking that number and cutting it in half, then taking that number and cutting it in half again, is EXACTLY what we got......i wonder if one of the networks would hire me.....lol


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1445648 said:


> Just got back in from salting, Hilliard and Westerville had about a half inch and some ice. Gahanna had about an inch. O well salt = $....hope you guys got to do atleast something this "storm"


I saw pretty much the samething in my area. Got about 2 inches of snow on the grass, but we don't plow grass.  Like you said salt still makes money no matter what. In the year we are having, I will take it.


----------



## Young Pup

TomsSnowPlowING;1445732 said:


> Hello Ohio,
> What a winter we re having?


Hi Thomas,

Sometimes we win, sometimes we lose. This year we are losing big time. :laughing:


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Well that was a riot ! got about 4-6 around the lakeshore area ! windy as all get out! hard to say exactly how much! pushin some big drifts!! gonna let it settle down a little and head back out to touch up!!


----------



## Young Pup

Lake Effect OH;1445834 said:


> Well that was a riot ! got about 4-6 around the lakeshore area ! windy as all get out! hard to say exactly how much! pushin some big drifts!! gonna let it settle down a little and head back out to touch up!!


Looking at radar, it looks to be still snowing pretty good????

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245


----------



## NickT

2-3" here I put in 9 hours ready to chill out for a few


----------



## born2farm

We only got about 1.5. Plowed most of my commercial stuff. It was peeling up so nice that i even ran some of my stuff that is closed weekens. Well time for a nap.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

5" in hartville.


----------



## kc2006

Snowed heavy here from 530-630, we were lucky to have an inch, I went out at 7 and most everything along the one main route was plowed and somewhat covered up, so guys were out plowing when there was like half an inch down! LMAO. 

we had maybe 1.5" this morning so I did drive lanes, people were out doing residentials which also cracked me up. Gotta love the starving plow jockeys, 1" magically turns to 3" in their eyes.


----------



## Flawless440

Whats the word on this Monday night storm??


----------



## muffy189

i just watched the weather and they didnt say much but it looked like there could be something coming. I think the weather men are afraid to say anything about a possible storm, then again i dont blame them. lol


----------



## Young Pup

LIght snow falling on the westside of Columbus.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1446025 said:


> Whats the word on this Monday night storm??


Still showing up in various forms. Probably another salt event????


----------



## kashman

well i was out from 430 am to 1230am nice long day


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Got a salt run in here Saturday morning and again this morning. Had about a half inch that came out of no where about 1130 last night and we were the only ones that were headed home when everyone else was just starting.

I got a kick out of all the guys that were plowing the MAYBE half inch that we got...I guess desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## NickT

^^^ that's kinda good because those lots will be up for bid in the fall


----------



## cwby_ram

Yup, didn't even get to push my one 1" lot. Oh well, the plow pump seems to have been a success, it didn't creep down at all. I must have had some moisture left in one of the valves, because now it won't go down period. Just wait and see once it gets a little warmer, before I get concerned. At least we got to salt everything real good.


----------



## [email protected]

Any more news on this snow coming tonight/tomorrow anyone?


----------



## cwby_ram

I'm curious too. Phone is telling me around 1" tonight, and 1"-3" for tomorrow.
If we use 525's formula we'll get a half inch.


----------



## NickT

Whatever happened to Neo weather posting here?


----------



## cwby_ram

NickT;1447375 said:


> Whatever happened to Neo weather posting here?


Thought about that the other day. Nothing to report, perhaps?


----------



## [email protected]

cwby_ram;1447370 said:


> I'm curious too. Phone is telling me around 1" tonight, and 1"-3" for tomorrow.
> If we use 525's formula we'll get a half inch.


What app do you use? Has it been accurate?


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1447384 said:


> What app do you use? Has it been accurate?


It's just the 10TV to go email thing. Have it set to send me forecasts at 6:30 am and pm and weather alerts when they get them. It's not too bad, about as accurate as 10tv's weathermen have been. Haven't seen a true app that I like. I really only trust it to the point of saying there may be something coming.


----------



## dmontgomery

we got 1" friday into saturday........maybe another inch tonight


----------



## Burkartsplow

We had snow and alot of wind. Cant tell the amount of snow received, but we got 2 to 3 pushes in and 4 salts out of the event. They are calling for an inch tonight into tomorrow morning so hopefully another salting event and then temps rise back up into the 40s the rest of the week.


----------



## dmontgomery

Burkartsplow;1447442 said:


> We had snow and alot of wind. Cant tell the amount of snow received, but we got 2 to 3 pushes in and 4 salts out of the event. They are calling for an inch tonight into tomorrow morning so hopefully another salting event and then temps rise back up into the 40s the rest of the week.


I am curious what it takes for you to push 2-3 times and salt 4 times......meaning how much snow..... I know you said you could not tell......but if you could how much snow would that take... Also the blowing snow has always created questions for me......If I get 6 inches, normally that would be 2 pushes by my contracts, if the wind creates a 3rd or even 4th push how do you cover that in a contract.......I know how I do, but wind is not a problem down here to that extent.

Are these seasonal accounts or per push accounts.......?

I will PM you....


----------



## Young Pup

I like a call of 1 to 3 inches of snow right now myself.I might be a shy to high but looking at the nam and gfs today I feel that is a good call. This is really a nowcast snow event as we have to watch what is going on back to the s/w of Ohio. NWS has a special weather statement out. Depending on what happens back to the s/w of Ohio, I would not be surprised if the nws would issue an advisory for you folks down south. Just my thoughts,

I t won't all stick to the pavement


----------



## [email protected]

2" is all that's needed lol


----------



## racer47

southern ohio... chillicothe 45601 is under warning for 1 to 2 inches should at least get a salting out of it ...sure would like to get a push and salt mine are on 1 inck trigger good luck to all state has been pre treating highway where im at i havent seen them do it all year either maybe they no something ....lets hope... will let ya no when it starts here.. 45 miles south of columbus ohio home of the easyrider rodeo


----------



## Young Pup

Special weather statement
national weather service wilmington oh
138 pm est mon feb 13 2012

inz050-058-059-066-073>075-080-kyz089>097-ohz026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>080-140300-
wayne-fayette in-union in-franklin in-ripley-dearborn-ohio-
switzerland-carroll-gallatin-boone-kenton-campbell-owen-grant-
pendleton-bracken-hardin-mercer-auglaize-darke-shelby-logan-
union oh-delaware-miami-champaign-clark-madison-franklin oh-
licking-preble-montgomery-greene-fayette oh-pickaway-fairfield-
butler-warren-clinton-ross-hocking-hamilton-clermont-brown-
highland-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
Brookville...versailles...lawrenceburg...rising sun...vevay...
Carrollton...warsaw...burlington...independence...alexandria...
Owenton...williamstown...falmouth...brooksville...kenton...
Celina...wapakoneta...greenville...sidney...bellefontaine...
Marysville...delaware...piqua...urbana...springfield...london...
Columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...xenia...
Washington court house...circleville...lancaster...hamilton...
Lebanon...wilmington...chillicothe...logan...cincinnati...
Milford...georgetown...hillsboro
138 pm est mon feb 13 2012

...accumulating snow will slow the morning commute...

Light snow will develop late this evening through midnight. The
snow will increase in intensity late tonight with an accumulation
of 1 to 2 inches expected by sunrise. The snow may result in slick
spots on roads late tonight and tuesday morning and will impact
the morning commute.

If you are planning travel you should allow extra time to reach
your intended destination.


$$


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hopefully that heads to the southeast part too!


----------



## kc2006

They're calling for an inch or less here, woulda been nice to get another push in.

Not like valentines day of 5 years ago, that was a nice snow


----------



## Hannalie

Looks like it is going to dry out by the time it gets here, especially northeastern ohio. However, I do have midterms on Wednesday so I would assume that we should get about a foot just to make sure I am dead tired for my tests.


----------



## 496 BB

Im saying .50"-.99".....lol. I going off past storms and their calls by mets. Noone has even come close this year. Im sure it will snow though since Ive been up before 5am.


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1447649 said:


> I like a call of 1 to 3 inches of snow right now myself.I might be a shy to high but looking at the nam and gfs today I feel that is a good call. This is really a nowcast snow event as we have to watch what is going on back to the s/w of Ohio. NWS has a special weather statement out. Depending on what happens back to the s/w of Ohio, I would not be surprised if the nws would issue an advisory for you folks down south. Just my thoughts,
> 
> I t won't all stick to the pavement


I will back down on what I posted above. I will say 1 to 2 inches. But will watch the observations back to the s/w/ Radar looks good but I am concerned about the track of the heaviest snow. For now I am heading out for awhil so watch radar and observations back to the s/w of Ohio. The link for observations. Click on a state and then click on the airport or location to view the current conditions.

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/national.php?map=on


----------



## cwby_ram

Looking like a salting to me. Even if we get 2" by the way the timing looks, I'll have to salt for morning rush, and that'll knock down whatever else comes down. So maybe two saltings, although it looked like it'd be rain by tomorrow afternoon. I'll keep the plow on though, since it's still on from last time. Maybe I'll be wrong, here's hoping.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I am thinking I will just need to salt and let traffic take care of the rest. Dick Goddard is not calling for much and then maybe rain later in the afternoon.


----------



## CNCServices

Its 8:55 pm snow falling in kettering local news said to expect nothing till 12:00 am fingers crossed hoping for a first plow in the am


----------



## racer47

not a bit on the ground yet.. not even in the sky.. looks like its not going to hit here till rush hour .. i think im going to take a chance and just presalt all lots.ussmileyflag


----------



## cwby_ram

Not a sign of it here, either.


----------



## Young Pup

I saw a few flakes. But I am waiting. I was going to pretreat them but the air is to dry outside so this snow is just drying up. It won't look good if I pretreat now and nothing happens compared to a few nights ago. Just looked at radar and the heaviest seems to be staying south too.


----------



## cwby_ram

Must be dry out there. The radars I've been watching make it look like it should be doing something.

Edit: Maybe it is doing something out there. Very very light flakes that can only be seen if you squint at a distant street light.


----------



## Young Pup

I am going back to bed. 4;30 i the morning and this site is running slow as hell. Takign forever for this page to load.


----------



## Scottscape

lol, BIG SNOW STORM!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

nothing up this way either.


----------



## kashman

salt is down and its still snowing hope it quits soon im out of salt


----------



## cwby_ram

Just started hard and fast here with big flakes. Quick dusting, not it's back to light flurries again.

Hey, Scottscapes, saw you on the news the other night!


----------



## born2farm

Im stuck at college again....talked to my guys about four and it was just a dusting. Last night NOAA said one inch today. Now they changed it to 1-3. They must be seeing something on the radar that im not.


----------



## Flawless440

High of 39, shi_ is going to melt off. I'm not doin nothing

In the middle of a 4K tree job, all this is doing to messing that up. This is some B.S


----------



## cwby_ram

I don't see how we'll get an inch out of this. It's coming down pretty good, but it doesn't seem to be sticking to the road much. Parking lots a little maybe, but with temps coming up...


----------



## born2farm

Looks likesouthern guys might get a bit more then us....looks like a good day to was trucks


----------



## PlowTeam5

Just drove down to the road to see how they looked. Just wet. Everything is melting off and the truck temp gauge said it was 33 degrees outside. Doesnt look like anything is gonna stick.

FAIL WINTER 2012


----------



## Burkartsplow

Got out early and salted everything so I'm happy. Temps on the rise but nws changed snow fall totals 6 times since 3am this morning. Saw a few guys plowing 3/4 an inch before the melt off.


----------



## cwby_ram

Burkartsplow;1448497 said:


> Got out early and salted everything so I'm happy. Temps on the rise but nws changed snow fall totals 6 times since 3am this morning. Saw a few guys plowing 3/4 an inch before the melt off.


I got up early to salt and couldn't find anything to salt. By the time it started here, it was already starting to melt off. Still watching, but I think this one's over.


----------



## racer47

salted 5 lots that were covering over at 6am then it stoped snowing . now its coming down hard but its melting dentist docter office job family service and home health care strip mall .they want black top period.. i like that have 3 banks same way but they are in town and melting.. i have private rd 1 mile up hill same way .. big flacks going back out see how banks and rd look box stores ok


----------



## Bossman 92

Watching a couple idots from Asplundh trim some trees across the street around some power lines. First thing they do is back into my neighbors yard so they dont have to drag the **** as far, well guess what?? They sunk the truck. They have been there for 3 hours and trimmed 2 small white pines. :laughing:

I am amazed they got stuck.....well with as frozen as the ground has been all winter.


----------



## Bossman 92

Well their supervisor showed up in a 3/4 ton and tried to pull them out. Now they have to repair where 2 trucks got stuck. :laughing:


Hopefully this snow holds off a little bit, as I cant wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I cant believe the amount of local guys plowing this morning. Just around an inch. I didn't go out untill a 2" customer called and told me to plow. Its already melting!


----------



## Young Pup

Was out a little bit ago. Saw two companies salting black parking lots. Sidewalks guys were out doing the sidewalks which needed to be done. But salting a wet black parking lot?? Unbelieveable. Depending on tempatures tonight, I wonder if this will freeze up??


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1448630 said:


> Was out a little bit ago. Saw two companies salting black parking lots. Sidewalks guys were out doing the sidewalks which needed to be done. But salting a wet black parking lot?? Unbelieveable. Depending on tempatures tonight, I wonder if this will freeze up??


I was just thinking about refreeze too. We'll see.


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag its done here.. tems at 33. hope for re freeze tonight . lots of water and slush on lots... now back to rebuild.. meyer e 60 pump and cold beer in shop by woodburner rest of day .  .


----------



## cwby_ram

racer47;1448656 said:


> ussmileyflag its done here.. tems at 33. hope for re freeze tonight . lots of water and slush on lots... now back to rebuild.. meyer e 60 pump and cold beer in shop by woodburner rest of day .  .


Just got done doing that, minus the beer. But a success, nonetheless.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1448649 said:


> I was just thinking about refreeze too. We'll see.


I think we will have lows in the upper 20's tonight. But if the winds pick up things could dry out once again.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I had one lot in easton that had prolly 3/4 inch at most in some spots. Instead of wasting some salt, I just pushed it clear. Told the owner I wouldnt charge them for it since they have been a 10yr customer. Thats about the only thing I did besides wasting gas driving all over checking everything.


----------



## Bossman 92

PlowTeam5;1448933 said:


> I had one lot in easton that had prolly 3/4 inch at most in some spots. Instead of wasting some salt, I just pushed it clear. Told the owner I wouldnt charge them for it since they have been a 10yr customer. Thats about the only thing I did besides wasting gas driving all over checking everything.


So you guys wernt able to salt anything? That sucks.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I could of salted that lot but I decided to not waste the salt. Most of everything was melting on contact with small spots with minor coverage. Really wasnt worth to lay anything down.


----------



## ram4x443015

ok so dont make fun of me but we got to plow to day part of the lot we do not salt i plowed it just for fun we do the plowing in house its the bigest pile of the year and i for got how much i miss plowing


----------



## cwby_ram

Brickman guys were down at St. Ann's in Westerville all day. Had two trucks down there around 2:45, then they were still out driving around at 6. I never even started the truck up. I did check one of my lots while I was out running around tonight, looks good for some salt tonight. Pretty wet, with a nice sheen across the whole thing.


----------



## Young Pup

Lets see if the local guys mention the possibility of a storm this weekend. It was there on last night models and it is there again today.


----------



## Hannalie

Bring that thing back west a little and we will be set. I heard that it was out in the Midwest on yesterday's model run. Hopefully it will correct itself a little and bomb out over us.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Suppose to be all rain


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1449581 said:


> Suppose to be all rain


I watched the news at noon today. Channel 4 and 6 both had sun and mid 40's. Channel 10 had sun with 30% of something?? lol

It is still aways off but it would bring a couple 1 to 2 inches of snow with the picture above. I am heading out to take the plow and salt spreader off now anyways.


----------



## muffy189

im doing that myself JP my dad always told me if you take the plows off it will snow. lol. 

hey who is the property management company for walmarts in ne ohio anyone know?


----------



## Hannalie

Here are the accumulations associated with the GFS.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

muffy189;1449721 said:


> im doing that myself JP my dad always told me if you take the plows off it will snow. lol.
> 
> hey who is the property management company for walmarts in ne ohio anyone know?


There is no management company. All through the managers locally.


----------



## Scottscape

winters over guys! we can't win every year and thats why if you want to make any money in this business you've got to be in it for the long run.... 

just bring spring on and be done with it!


----------



## kashman

Scottscape;1449829 said:


> winters over guys! we can't win every year and thats why if you want to make any money in this business you've got to be in it for the long run....
> 
> just bring spring on and be done with it!


i made my money this winter not the best but still made a good buck


----------



## muffy189

thanks mahon, hannalie what are you saying with that map???


----------



## muffy189

i would at least like to have another plowing or two. Im not ready to give into spring just yet heck winter hasnt even got here yet. lol.


----------



## 496 BB

So I read that end of month is going to be a major cool down but Ive heard that story before this winter. Im still 50/50 on whether we get a significant amount this season. We are at like 11" so far which I find absurd cause I sure as hell havent seen it. Time will tell. I know alot of guys hurting this season. Glad I dont depend on only snow or Id be screwed too.


----------



## muffy189

thats the way i am bb i dont depend on it i just use it to get ahead every year. lol well every year but this one. Ive been plowing for 24 years and i dont think ive had this kind of year ever. Dont get me wrong ive made some bucks but not like usual. oh well my daughter turns 16 was hoping to get her a car but that may have to wait.


----------



## kc2006

muffy189;1449721 said:


> im doing that myself JP my dad always told me if you take the plows off it will snow. lol.
> 
> hey who is the property management company for walmarts in ne ohio anyone know?


You don't want walmart's around here anymore, they're beat down BAD. The austintown one went for right around 30K this year for total maint. Mowing, parking lot clean up, mulch/shrubs, plowing/salting. Guy I know used to do it and said he'd spend 10-15k in salt per winter because they want zero tolerance. Then again that's awesome money for the likes of enviroscabs.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;1450121 said:


> You don't want walmart's around here anymore, they're beat down BAD. The austintown one went for right around 30K this year for total maint. Mowing, parking lot clean up, mulch/shrubs, plowing/salting. Guy I know used to do it and said he'd spend 10-15k in salt per winter because they want zero tolerance. Then again that's awesome money for the likes of enviroscabs.


no I was just wondering cause i have to talk to them on of our city trucks backed over one of there signs so i have to replace it since thats my job with the city and i wanted to talk to them about doing some sign maint, the signs at the salem one are all bent over and look like crap.that was why i was wondering i hate signs that are leaning and look bad. If anyone else has to fix any signs around the state let me know i do that on the side as well as stripe parking lots


----------



## Hannalie

muffy189;1449966 said:


> thanks mahon, hannalie what are you saying with that map???


Verbatim 3 maybe 4 inches for us this weekend. The GFS is the only model that has this for us, but others are beginning to trend north. I heard that NOAA has sent out its hurricane hunting planes to get better data on the potential storm since the models are having trouble with it. They typically do not do that for snowstorms so maybe something big is coming. Sooner or later we have to get a decent storm. It happens every year.


----------



## muffy189

god id love to see a couple of inches this weekend.. what part of ne ohio are you at hannalie


----------



## Hannalie

muffy189;1450161 said:


> god id love to see a couple of inches this weekend.. what part of ne ohio are you at hannalie


McDonald, it is right next to Girard and Niles. I used to do some hunting down your way in Lisbon.


----------



## muffy189

Hannalie;1450166 said:


> McDonald, it is right next to Girard and Niles. I used to do some hunting down your way in Lisbon.


been up that way a time or two for sports with my kids. lots of area around lisbon to hunt.


----------



## muffy189

i see you have a 85 k5 thats my second plow truck i ever had. first was a 78 blazer god those were great plow trucks


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1450146 said:


> Verbatim 3 maybe 4 inches for us this weekend. The GFS is the only model that has this for us, but others are beginning to trend north. I heard that NOAA has sent out its hurricane hunting planes to get better data on the potential storm since the models are having trouble with it. They typically do not do that for snowstorms so maybe something big is coming. Sooner or later we have to get a decent storm. It happens every year.


For which storm? Where did you hear this from?


----------



## Hannalie

I love the truck. I have put a lot of time and money into it. I am waiting until I have a little more work to put a plow on the dump. JP that is just from the map that I posted earlier with the snowfall totals on it. Apparently it shifted east on the 0z run tonight though.


----------



## Hannalie

It is for the storm this weekend.


----------



## muffy189

did u say it shifted east now


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1450185 said:


> I love the truck. I have put a lot of time and money into it. I am waiting until I have a little more work to put a plow on the dump. JP that is just from the map that I posted earlier with the snowfall totals on it. Apparently it shifted east on the 0z run tonight though.


Sorry I was talking about the hurricane hunter planes? If you can post a link to the story. I would agree they are thinking something big is going to happen. ''

Thanks,

JP


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1450185 said:


> I love the truck. I have put a lot of time and money into it. I am waiting until I have a little more work to put a plow on the dump. JP that is just from the map that I posted earlier with the snowfall totals on it. Apparently it shifted east on the 0z run tonight though.


yep it shifted a little east but not to worry yet. The storm is in California right now. Southern end


----------



## muffy189

oh ok so it has a treck yet to get to us. i better go do my snow dance. lol


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1450192 said:


> oh ok so it has a treck yet to get to us. i better go do my snow dance. lol


We should have a better model agreement by Friday. Once it gets by the Rockies I believe.


----------



## Hannalie

I got the information from someone that I follow on facebook. I asked for the link and once he shares it I will post it. It is hard to say what is going to happen. The trend has been for a lot great lakes cutter this year. If the current storm can slow down once it exits and create a little blocking in the northeast we may get lucky enough to have this storm this weekend turn into a monster. I am not saying that it will happen but you never know.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1450198 said:


> I got the information from someone that I follow on facebook. I asked for the link and once he shares it I will post it. It is hard to say what is going to happen. The trend has been for a lot great lakes cutter this year. If the current storm can slow down once it exits and create a little blocking in the northeast we may get lucky enough to have this storm this weekend turn into a monster. I am not saying that it will happen but you never know.


Ok thanks. The reason I ask for it is, I am sharing this with the guys over on skyeye. If this in fact is happening then they are worried about a major storm like you alluded too. Thanks for trying to get the link.


----------



## Hannalie

http://www.facebook.com/NOAAHurricaneHunters#!/NOAAHurricaneHunters?sk=wall

This is the link to the huricane hunters facebook page. I didn't get a response from him yet but to me it looks like they have been working on a project this month to better enhance the model forecasts.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1450200 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/NOAAHurricaneHunters#!/NOAAHurricaneHunters?sk=wall
> 
> This is the link to the huricane hunters facebook page. I didn't get a response from him yet but to me it looks like they have been working on a project this month to better enhance the model forecasts.


Great thanks.


----------



## Hannalie




----------



## Young Pup

Thank you.


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1450003 said:


> So I read that end of month is going to be a major cool down but Ive heard that story before this winter. Im still 50/50 on whether we get a significant amount this season. We are at like 11" so far which I find absurd cause I sure as hell havent seen it. Time will tell. I know alot of guys hurting this season. Glad I dont depend on only snow or Id be screwed too.


Channel 4 said that New Albany has had 16+ inches so far which I have no clue how. And even if we get another inch this weekend, lets be serious, we all know the ground is way to warm for it to not just melt off.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Insert popcorn smiley here...


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1450329 said:


> Channel 4 said that New Albany has had 16+ inches so far which I have no clue how. And even if we get another inch this weekend, lets be serious, we all know the ground is way to warm for it to not just melt off.


I agree if we get an inch or two it would melt off.


----------



## Young Pup

It is staying south of us on todays run down along the river in Kentucky.


----------



## ram4x443015

i just saw on the news that we are geting a cabela,s in ohio its going to be by polaris mall going to be done spring 2013 Thumbs Up


----------



## 496 BB

Hell yea I love Cabellas. 

From what Im seeing this storm is not going to hit anything north of river. The NWS is not even referring to it and KY NWS is having it mix with rain as of now and not much detail of any accumulations. Looks to be another shaft as usual. Another storm showing up for middle of next week and it looks big but we all know how that goes. FANTASY.

Honestly I could care less if it snows at all the rest of the season. Its too late in the season to get used to plowing all over again. I say just bring on some warmer weather so I can stop freezing my balls off when I smoke.


----------



## cwby_ram

496 BB;1450720 said:


> Hell yea I love Cabellas.
> 
> From what Im seeing this storm is not going to hit anything north of river. The NWS is not even referring to it and KY NWS is having it mix with rain as of now and not much detail of any accumulations. Looks to be another shaft as usual. Another storm showing up for middle of next week and it looks big but we all know how that goes. FANTASY.
> 
> Honestly I could care less if it snows at all the rest of the season. Its too late in the season to get used to plowing all over again. I say just bring on some warmer weather so I can stop freezing my balls off when I smoke.


Lookin forward to the Cabela's! We've only had a couple days of it being too cold!


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag took plows off trucks.. put up salt spreaders... took plows off 4 wheelers...unloaded 6 skids off salt off flatbed coverted up with rubber going back into roofing mode next week got 2400 sq to tear off and put back... then going to dig and pour footers for garage 24 by 36... and got siding job to do why blocks getting layed up .. tired of waiting for snow ..,got to do something... going to be long summer :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Well, one model has the storm getting into southern ohio. Near Athens I would say. The other is still in Kentucky right along the river.


----------



## PlowTeam5

PlowTeam5;1441610 said:


> r.i.p. Ohio winter 2011-2012.....


Just wanna repost this again...:realmad:


----------



## muffy189

i hear that sam.. i think im ready to call it my self, last year we were done i think at this time also and with the way march has been the last couple of years and especially the way this winter has been id say goodbye to winter


----------



## NickT

Yeah ready for spring after todays weather, ill be building a deck around my pool this spring


----------



## muffy189

i would too if i had a pool haha


----------



## Burkartsplow

Winter Rules, I call a mulligan this winter...


----------



## kashman

good thing the snow is done . now the house can be built


----------



## Young Pup

Staying south on Todays runs. Time to go get the last thing off the truck and that is some salt. Looks like a good storm on radar too. Somebody will be happy if they get alot of snow.


----------



## 525Enterprises

Not a single flake will fall from that storm. Min temp is 48 degrees down there. Unless they put squeegee mops on a plow they won't be doin a thing.


----------



## Flawless440

It's over, i'm already booked out weeks for spring work.. The phone is ringing.. I'm still hoping for a salting event, need to make room in the salt barn for Top Soil.


----------



## Young Pup

Be interesting to see snow totals from s/e Ky.

ASUS43 KLMK 192010
RWRKY
KENTUCKY REGIONAL WEATHER ROUNDUP
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE LOUISVILLE KY
300 PM EST SUN FEB 19 2012

NOTE "FAIR" INDICATES FEW OR NO CLOUDS BELOW 12,000 FEET
WITH NO SIGNIFICANT WEATHER AND/OR OBSTRUCTIONS TO VISIBILITY.

KYZ001>023-026-027-061>063-070>075-192100-
WESTERN AND SOUTH CENTRAL KENTUCKY

CITY SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS
PADUCAH SUNNY 47 23 38 N14 30.02F
HENDERSON CLOUDY 43 23 45 N12G17 30.03R
OWENSBORO CLOUDY 45 24 43 N15 30.00F
HOPKINSVILLE CLOUDY 42 30 61 VRB5 29.99R
BOWLING GREEN CLOUDY 42 27 55 N9 29.97R
GLASGOW CLOUDY 38 27 65 N14 29.94S WCI 30
$$

KYZ024-025-028>034-038-045-046-053-192100-
NORTH CENTRAL KENTUCKY

CITY SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS
LOUISVILLE/SDF CLOUDY 41 21 44 N12 29.98S
LOUISVILLE/LOU CLOUDY 42 22 44 N8G17 29.98F
FORT KNOX CLOUDY 40 28 63 NE12 29.95F WCI 32
$$

KYZ035>037-039>044-047>052-055>060-089>105-192100-
NORTHEAST KENTUCKY

CITY SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS
LEXINGTON CLOUDY 36 25 64 N12 29.94R WCI 28
COVINGTON CLOUDY 38 21 50 N15 29.98F WCI 29
FRANKFORT CLOUDY 37 23 56 N9G17 29.95R WCI 30
$$

KYZ054-064>069-076>088-106>120-192100-
SOUTHEAST KENTUCKY

CITY SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS
*JACKSON HVY SNOW 31 29 92 VRB7 29.87R VSB 1/4 WCI 24
LONDON HVY SNOW 32 31 96 N8 29.86R VSB 1/4 WCI 25*SOMERSET LGT SNOW 32 32 100 N7 29.91R WCI 26
MIDDLESBORO LGT SNOW 36 34 93 CALM 29.82R VSB 3/4
MONTICELLO SNOW 32 32 100 N7 29.91S VSB 1/4 WCI 26
$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Flawless440

Well the weather channel is showing snow for us towards the end of the week


----------



## NickT

^^ saw that too, I think they like teasing us


----------



## PlowTeam5

Winter is over. Now it needs to dry out already so I can start doing these back patios without destroying peoples yards.


----------



## kc2006

I'm pretty sure I'm going to take my v box off in the next couple days. Nothing really great in the forecast and the way people cried this year I think I could put it away. I got so many complaints this year from salting and plowing, people seem to forget that we did get a few snows here because the majority of the days were nice.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow reports from down in KY.

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=KY&prodtype=public


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1452669 said:


> Well the weather channel is showing snow for us towards the end of the week


There is something showing up on tonights model run. But is light and won't amount to much at this point. It would be on Saturday.


----------



## born2farm

Well I took all of the salt out of my truck so it is bound to snow now. Thinking about having the guys tear down one of the plows to prep for paint to. Looks like a lot of rain to me.


----------



## OhioPlower

Looks like a chance of snow friday night and saturday here in northeast ohio


----------



## muffy189

that would figure i just took everything off the trucks. lol


----------



## KevinClark

I'm still holding onto hope at this point. Hope that there will be some snow events before the end of the month and that there will be one or two nice events in the beginning of March. Then I hope it all clears up quickly so that we can jump into Spring services and get a nice start to the mowing season. But, hey I guess thats just hope right????


----------



## Young Pup

Hope=

*H*igh

*O*n

*P*ossibilities

*E*verytime


----------



## Young Pup

The noon runs still showing something for the weekend. After the warmth we get, it's going to be hard for much to stick to the pavement. We shall see though.


----------



## KevinClark

Young Pup;1453260 said:


> Hope=
> 
> *H*igh
> 
> *O*n
> 
> *P*ossibilities
> 
> *E*verytime


Thats very good JP.:bluebounc


----------



## Burkartsplow

KevinClark;1453303 said:


> Thats very good JP.:bluebounc


I was wanted to know how you like the ice master 3000? Not much time this year to try it out, but any reviews would be helpful. 
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## KevinClark

Burkartsplow;1453307 said:


> I was wanted to know how you like the ice master 3000? Not much time this year to try it out, but any reviews would be helpful.
> Thanks
> Aaron


Aaron,

Its not great or to bad. It does have an issue because the gears are so tight that when you try to push it across ice it just slides so nothing is spread out of it. It is kind of made cheap but, at the same time I think for the cost you get a decent product.

But as you said there was not to much use out of it this year. Kind of just went for a ride with us and took up space in the shop lol


----------



## SnowGuy

Just looked at the official ODOT weather website and they are calling for snow everyday from 2/25/12 thru 3/5/12 !!! Hope they are right !!!


----------



## kashman

grate now i got 2 get salt


----------



## 496 BB

Here its supposed to be in 50's next week again. Almost 60* this thursday


----------



## MahonLawnCare

its snowing out


----------



## Bossman 92

They said on the radio this morning light accums friday night into saturday morning. I guess we will see. I did pick up a couple cleanups and a stone job this morning, I guess if it's not going to snow we may as well get things ready for spring.


Anyone have a good place to order shirts? I talked to a company last fall and the price I was quoted was crazy.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Bossman.. I go local on shirts. I have full backs with 2 color and full chest on front for less then 10 bucks a shirt when only ordering a dozen. I know a buddy had a single color down for around 5 bucks a shirt when he got 50. 

Maybe I'll put my plow up for sale and it will snow?

I had a front brake caliber go out on the super duty yesterday. Going to replace both fronts as that way all four have been done in the past year.

Looking forward to no snow tomorrow.. I turn 21 finally so I plan on going out but that party is going to start early tonight! I'm sure some of you wish you were young again haha.


----------



## golfcar

Happy 21'st birthday.


----------



## KevinClark

Elwer Lawn Care;1453976 said:


> Bossman.. I go local on shirts. I have full backs with 2 color and full chest on front for less then 10 bucks a shirt when only ordering a dozen. I know a buddy had a single color down for around 5 bucks a shirt when he got 50.
> 
> Maybe I'll put my plow up for sale and it will snow?
> 
> I had a front brake caliber go out on the super duty yesterday. Going to replace both fronts as that way all four have been done in the past year.
> 
> Looking forward to no snow tomorrow.. I turn 21 finally so I plan on going out but that party is going to start early tonight! I'm sure some of you wish you were young again haha.


Happy 21st Birthday!


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;1453976 said:


> Bossman.. I go local on shirts. I have full backs with 2 color and full chest on front for less then 10 bucks a shirt when only ordering a dozen. I know a buddy had a single color down for around 5 bucks a shirt when he got 50.
> 
> Maybe I'll put my plow up for sale and it will snow?
> 
> I had a front brake caliber go out on the super duty yesterday. Going to replace both fronts as that way all four have been done in the past year.
> 
> Looking forward to no snow tomorrow.. I turn 21 finally so I plan on going out but that party is going to start early tonight! I'm sure some of you wish you were young again haha.


Happy 21st Travis. Now you can enjoy your first beer


----------



## NickT

Shyte, I didn't slow down until 33,when my twins were born, I think about all the money I blew partying.... But damn it was fun!!!


----------



## 496 BB

NickT;1454083 said:


> Shyte, I didn't slow down until 33,when my twins were born, I think about all the money I blew partying.... But damn it was fun!!!


Yep Im 31 and just recently have slowed down since I learned my wife is pregnant in Oct. last year. Man we partied harder than most and anymore I dont even drink on weekends anymore. Had some beer this weekend and it was first time in like 3 or 4 weeks. 6 pack does me fine nowadays...lol. Boy but I remember the nights of starting at 6pm and turning in at 6am. Wasnt that long ago either. Glad I got it all out of my system though as now I can focus on the baby.

Have fun and unless you got around $5K sitting in the bank I dont suggest drinking and driving and running from them only pisses them off more. Ask me how I know.... Thumbs Up


----------



## kashman

turn that 5 in2 a 10 thats more like what a dueeeeeeeeeee. but you do get party plates


----------



## EJK2352

SnowGuy;1453437 said:


> Just looked at the official ODOT weather website and they are calling for snow everyday from 2/25/12 thru 3/5/12 !!! Hope they are right !!!


Could you enlighten us with the web address for the ODOT weather website???.......


----------



## NickT

www.thiswinterblows.com


----------



## Young Pup

Happy Birthday Travis. 

Still a chance of light snow this weekend. I am not counting on anythig sticking around.


----------



## SnowGuy

EJK2352, Sorry, I can't give out the info or I would probably lose my ability to use it. I was told ODOT pays $10,000 per month for access to it. It is not ODOT's website, it is a weather vendor that they contract with.


----------



## Young Pup

SnowGuy;1454607 said:


> EJK2352, Sorry, I can't give out the info or I would probably lose my ability to use it. I was told ODOT pays $10,000 per month for access to it. It is not ODOT's website, it is a weather vendor that they contract with.


I hope to hell they are accurate paying that kind of money. But the bigger question is why do you have access to if? Are you an employee of the state?


----------



## Burkartsplow

SnowGuy;1454607 said:


> EJK2352, Sorry, I can't give out the info or I would probably lose my ability to use it. I was told ODOT pays $10,000 per month for access to it. It is not ODOT's website, it is a weather vendor that they contract with.


I think they use Meridian Environmental Tech. Inc and Telvent.com. I have access with Telvent which sends realtime text weather updates for my area. I was given access to them through a management company I work with. They are pretty accurate most of the time and a pretty penny if you want there service.


----------



## NickT

We are good at keeping secrets...


----------



## NickT

60 percent chance of snow saturday... look out!!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Isn't going to amount to ****


----------



## Bossman 92

MahonLawnCare;1455027 said:


> Isn't going to amount to ****


Time to get the mowers out. Winters over. :realmad:


----------



## PlowTeam5

40" of snow heading for Ohio next monday...


----------



## [email protected]

Good thing I just sold my plow and salter.....FML


----------



## MahonLawnCare

PlowTeam5;1455070 said:


> 40" of snow heading for Ohio next monday...


i have a bridge in brooklyn i own...do you want to buy it??


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Bossman 92;1455062 said:


> Time to get the mowers out. Winters over. :realmad:


ABOUT DANG TIME!payuppayup


----------



## kashman

my facebook peps say its snowing but im not getting up to look


----------



## MahonLawnCare

i saw that...weather.com says no accums so your good. besides its going 2 b 40 by morning...your good


----------



## kashman

MahonLawnCare;1455135 said:


> i saw that...weather.com says no accums so your good. besides its going 2 b 40 by morning...your good


good iv got 2 put drainage on a hillside 2morrow


----------



## Burkartsplow

Chad when your done with the drainage why don't you head to my house and help me put in a dry well and drainage in my backyard. It is a swamp all this year.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thanks guys! I survived but our wallets didn't! The strip clubs got to be expensive!!! 


Not getting my hopes up on snow, im moving towards spring stuff hard core next week.


----------



## PlowTeam5

MahonLawnCare;1455132 said:


> i have a bridge in brooklyn i own...do you want to buy it??


Yes I do, I am sending you a check now. No need for any details on it, you sound like a trust worthy kind of guy.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I absolutely am. I'll have the deed as soon the check clears. Thank you sir! :laughing:


----------



## Hannalie

Looks like some snow for the northeast. This guy usually does a good job so we will see.


----------



## NickT

Is that a pay weather service?


----------



## Hannalie

NickT;1456560 said:


> Is that a pay weather service?


No, I would never pay for weather. He is on facebook. I spent two years in college studying meteorology before I decided to switch to accounting. Somehow I ended up being a landscaper along the way lol.


----------



## kc2006

I'd poop if we got 3-6. We'll be lucky to get 2"


----------



## Hannalie

I will also have a good bm if we get some snow. Lake Erie has to be prime for the picking though. The water is never this warm in late February so anytime any decent artic air comes in we should be good to go. The bands just never seem to be in the right spot. They are west, east, north, and then reappear to the south.


----------



## kc2006

Yea we could be in for a good amount since the water isn't frozen.


----------



## Hannalie

I think last year was one of the few years that Erie froze completely over and then this year nothing. Crazy, I can only imagine what spring and summer will be like.


----------



## KevinClark

3" - 6" would be GREAT at this point in time... lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Snow showers likely, mainly after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 25. Breezy, with a west wind between 18 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 


Thats what NOAA is saying for tonight for Canton area. Hope it's true! I'm over winter and loving my seasonals right now.


----------



## Bossman 92

Yea, I have a little bit of salt and about a thousand gallons of liquid left to get rid of then I dont care what happens. Wanting to drag the mowers out and put these plows away. Bring on this 1/2" of snow!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

What mowers do you run Bossman?


----------



## Bossman 92

I have a Hustler Super Z and a Toro Cantstand. Also had a Exmark Lazer Z and a Exmark Turf Tracer, but sold them last year. The plan was to get rid of the Toro this spring and replace it with a ferris walkbehind, but I dont know. 

How about you?


----------



## kc2006

They're down to saying 1" or less for us. I f'd it up for all of us, I put my plow on a few hours ago. I'm sorry guys


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Bossman 92;1456677 said:


> Yea, I have a little bit of salt and about a thousand gallons of liquid left to get rid of then I dont care what happens. Wanting to drag the mowers out and put these plows away. Bring on this 1/2" of snow!


Scag TT & Wildcat (61) 2 walker efi's gravely, scag wbs

My buddy just bought a Hustler, how you like it?


----------



## Bossman 92

I love mine. I have mowed with almost everything out there and this is by far the best there is..... for what we do. We mow alot of rentals/large commercial properties so I am not concerned with bagging or narrow stripes. I love the walkers and what they do on small yards, but for what we do, I couldnt make money running them. Wish we had more lawns, but we only cut about 45 properties a week.


----------



## Bossman 92

How do like the scag WBS? How many crews do you run during the mowing season? I'd like to pick your brain about how you run things during the warm months, as we are mostly snow guys.


----------



## Hannalie

Just had a good burst of snow here and it left enough for a salt run in the morning regardless of what the rest of the night does.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hannalie;1456928 said:


> Just had a good burst of snow here and it left enough for a salt run in the morning regardless of what the rest of the night does.


Even with the warm pavement temps? I checked earlier and we were still waaaay above freezing. Hopefully your temps are better than ours.


----------



## Hannalie

Already at 32 here and it is early. Temps will continue to fall with the winds out of the northwest. Once it gets dark out and it hits 32 it really doesn't matter how warm it was.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;1456824 said:


> They're down to saying 1" or less for us. I f'd it up for all of us, I put my plow on a few hours ago. I'm sorry guys


now way to go i just needed one more plowing to get ahead for the year. lol heres to wishfull thinking, maybe march haha


----------



## Bossman 92

Our pavement temps are close to 40 right now, so hopefully it cools off tonight. Just need to spread 7 tons of salt and 1000 gallons of liquid then I dont care what happens. Crappy winter.


----------



## Hannalie

Definitely crappy. If it wasn't for lake effect we may have had about one push up here.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hannalie;1456952 said:


> Definitely crappy. If it wasn't for lake effect we may have had about one push up here.


I cant remember a year this bad, can you? I have only been at this 11 years but this is the worst. Thank goodness I have alot of zero tolerance accounts.


----------



## Hannalie

This is only my second year in business but I have followed the weather since I was a kid and cannot remember such a warm winter. We have had plenty of precip just not cold enough. If it wasn't for zero tolerance accounts I would not have made any money with the snow usually melting off by the middle of the day.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hannalie;1456986 said:


> This is only my second year in business but I have followed the weather since I was a kid and cannot remember such a warm winter. We have had plenty of precip just not cold enough. If it wasn't for zero tolerance accounts I would not have made any money with the snow usually melting off by the middle of the day.


My wife and I met for lunch today at subway, and she commented on how wet but warm our winter was this year. Hopefully this gets rid of the fly by night guys we have had spring up.


----------



## Hannalie

I hope that I am not considered a fly by nighter. I am in it for the long haul, I am even enrolled at Oregon State online for horticulture. Judging by the amount of equipment on craigslist I would say that a lot of people threw in the towel.


----------



## muffy189

Bossman 92;1456979 said:


> I cant remember a year this bad, can you? I have only been at this 11 years but this is the worst. Thank goodness I have alot of zero tolerance accounts.


ive been doing this for 24 years and ive had a few bad winters and this one definatly is in the running for the worst. early 90s kinda sucked


----------



## Hannalie

Just went to take the recycling down and it was snowing like crazy, especially with the wind.


----------



## muffy189

where r u at in ne ohio


----------



## Hannalie

McDonald up by Girard/Niles area


----------



## muffy189

still coming down up there


----------



## Hannalie

Not quite as hard but everything is covered. It looks like it is over an inch. Should have enough by morning to plow.


----------



## muffy189

thats good i hope we get some down here to plow or at least salt


----------



## Hannalie

You never know Lake Michigan seems pissed tonight so we may get some help from it.


----------



## muffy189

ya the darn bands arent setting up just right for me yet


----------



## Hannalie

It will get better organized later tonight. Time for me to get some sleep, good luck.


----------



## muffy189

thanks have a good one and be safe


----------



## kc2006

There's not even a trace of snow on the grass in North Jackson or Austintown. We won't have anything to do in the morning for most or all of Mahoning county,


----------



## KevinClark

Parts of Youngstown, like Liberty is covered with 2 1/2" +. 4am start for our business.


----------



## clark lawn

Im in Poland looking at grass and pavement. Not a trace of anything.


----------



## muffy189

just got up to check and see if i needed to salt and we have an inch and a half. nice suprise time to go plow.


----------



## muffy189

not to mention just checked weather channel and theres a winter weather advisery 1 to 4 inches yeehaw


----------



## kc2006

We had a dusting here, maybe 1/4-1/2 inch only. How did 3 miles north and 5 miles south get snow but we didn't?


----------



## kashman

we got snow


----------



## Bossman 92

We got a salt run out of it.


----------



## muffy189

all i got out of it was a salt run looked great in my driveway but that was it lol oh well at least got rid of some salt


----------



## cwby_ram

Didn't get a thing here. At least there was some snow somewhere in Ohio.


----------



## Bossman 92

muffy189;1457329 said:


> all i got out of it was a salt run looked great in my driveway but that was it lol oh well at least got rid of some salt


Same here. I almost dropped the ball, cause we had nothing in my driveway. We also used up some salt and liquid.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Chad caught me speeding through town this morning. Had to get the other YMCA open before all the old people show up and complain there is snow under there parking spot. But the thing is they show up so early so they can swim laps that they pull in the lot and I am half way done and park in the areas that still need plowed and salted. Usually 30 minutes early so that means I have to get there 30 mins earlier then normal. Old people always complaining.


----------



## f250man

I hear that Aaron they do the same thing here at the y and they complain if there is snow in the lot but they have to get in there and cant wait til your done or park else where. We have no snow here in the N.E. corner


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1457410 said:


> Chad caught me speeding through town this morning. Had to get the other YMCA open before all the old people show up and complain there is snow under there parking spot. But the thing is they show up so early so they can swim laps that they pull in the lot and I am half way done and park in the areas that still need plowed and salted. Usually 30 minutes early so that means I have to get there 30 mins earlier then normal. Old people always complaining.


i did mc donalds few years back them old ppl are in the lot 2hr before they open 
so now i do autozones and papa johns no more. MCDS for me


----------



## PlowTeam5

Welp, I am gonna officially call it for us central guys. Winter is over. I am putting all the plows and spreaders up for the year. Hope everyone has a good spring/summer/fall with work. See you guys next winter..


----------



## muffy189

well sam hope you have great off season and i hope were not done but good luck and we'll see in in the winter


----------



## Mike S

Accu is calling for snow/mix 7th and the 9th! Should we hold are breath?


----------



## muffy189

lets hope the 7th is my birthday when i was a kid it always snowed on my birthday


----------



## Bossman 92

Well I am going to start cleaning the equipment and putting it away for the summer (going to hopefully fake out mother nature) this week. I have given up on it snowing enough to plow again this winter but if we could get enough to salt I still have a couple tons of salt left and about 1000 gallons of liquid to get rid of.

Acutally working on some advertising ideas and printing a ton of stuff for the warm season off today. 

I am ready for walleye fishing lake erie!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1458086 said:


> Accu is calling for snow/mix 7th and the 9th! Should we hold are breath?


We will probably have a blizzard on St Patty's day. It is on a Saturday and I was going to drown my tears in a few  over how bad this winter has been.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1458524 said:


> We will probably have a blizzard on St Patty's day. It is on a Saturday and I was going to drown my tears in a few  over how bad this winter has been.


It probably will thats the weekend of the train expo that my son wants me to take him to. It was ealier in the year last year and it snowed on that day. I would really like to get rid of the rest of my calcium and salt, if that happens there will not be an complaining from me!Thumbs Up


----------



## PlowTeam5

R.I.P Ohio winter 2011-2012...


----------



## Mike S

Thats funny! But do you know whats even better? The guy that lives next door to me, He is mowing his lawn right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwby_ram

I was down in your neck of the woods today, Mike. Took a trencher rental back to BPS.


----------



## Mike S

cwby_ram;1459142 said:


> I was down in your neck of the woods today, Mike. Took a trencher rental back to BPS.


What kind of trencher? The new dingo trencher? I was in Indy today buying a preperator attachment for my track skid steer. Nice day for a road trip! There are only three more attachment on my wish list and I will be in good shape!


----------



## cwby_ram

Mike S;1459298 said:


> What kind of trencher? The new dingo trencher? I was in Indy today buying a preperator attachment for my track skid steer. Nice day for a road trip! There are only three more attachment on my wish list and I will be in good shape!


Yup, Dingo TRX26. Nice little tracked, dedicated trencher. Great little machine. Great day for a road trip, wouldn't have minded a bit longer a trip, really. I don't know about yours, but my wish list never seems to get much shorter! What exactly is a preparator? Is that like a harley rake kind of thing? Got a prospective seed job coming up. Trying to decide between renting another Dingo or a SS for the final prep.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1459123 said:


> Thats funny! But do you know whats even better? The guy that lives next door to me, He is mowing his lawn right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey I just fired up the rider mowers today. Need to move that calcium out of the way to get to the walkbehinds though. Riders fired right up.


----------



## muffy189

all the plows are off and the spreaders


----------



## 496 BB

WINTER IS OVER FELLAS. Good luck in the mowing season! See ya next winter (or so called).


----------



## kashman

talk of 60 im going golfing 2morrow and one feel like playing


----------



## ram4x443015

will i pulled the snow stakes to day so 1 of 2 things will happen its over for the year or it will snow its butt off lol and we all know that ant going to happen


----------



## muffy189

the way this winter is going thats for sure. of course if you notice lately up north of us has been getting hit with snow so as crazy as things have been it would suprise me if we have to plow in april....


----------



## muffy189

sorry wouldnt suprise me fingers got going to fast lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Plows and salt box are put away and salt is sitting happily but sadly unused in storage until next winter. 

I'm officially calling it over down here, and as long as it doesn't do anything after the 14th, I'm happy. I'll be in Utah and Nevada so I'm sure it will decide to snow every night once I leave.


----------



## muffy189

I knew it id drag all the gravel back into my lots take the plows and spreaders off and now theyre calling for a couple inches of snow tomorrow


----------



## 4700dan

muffy189;1463287 said:


> I knew it id drag all the gravel back into my lots take the plows and spreaders off and now theyre calling for a couple inches of snow tomorrow


I think a salting event I hope


----------



## chevyman51

Figures I go to tenn and the start callong for snow


----------



## Hannalie

Not saying that this will happen but it is a possibility. First, I would like to thank everyone for calling winter over and putting their equipment away. Without your effort we would not see any snow. Second, the image on the left is for total snow through the next ten days. The other two maps show storm totals through the previous six hours of the hour signified on the map. Looks like we could get a storm on or around the 9th. Like I said it is obviously not for sure but it makes sense since we always get a storm around St. Pattys day.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Big Storm on its way within the next 7 days!!!!


----------



## NickT

What are you hearing Burkart?


----------



## alsam116

thanks for the maps!!! looks like im in for a sixer(and dont mean beer this time) lol

march 08 there was a early month storm that was like 6 or 8inches, but it was the season before i started. hopefully this will happen. a clipper comingg through tnight but they cant get the track figured out. guess ill wake up early and see weather i get to use some mo0re salt or not.


----------



## muffy189

just dont see it happening any this week


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Yeah right. 10 day has 60s. Those maps are about as accurate as peeing in the wind.march is mow time.


----------



## Hannalie

Yeah since those 10 day forecasts are always spot on.


----------



## born2farm

Anybody got an opinion on tonight's storm? I had not really heard of anything more then a dusting, but just checked NOAA and it says 3-5??????????? I think it is going to track just far enough south of me to be a miss but I guess ill get up and check early. Crazy winter.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1464498 said:


> Anybody got an opinion on tonight's storm? I had not really heard of anything more then a dusting, but just checked NOAA and it says 3-5??????????? I think it is going to track just far enough south of me to be a miss but I guess ill get up and check early. Crazy winter.


I'm gonna get up early too, but I think it's too far south for us.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

I'm kinda torn. On one hand I don't want it to snow cuz i took the weight out of my truck. But on the other I wanna drop the blade and make some money. We already have a coating so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Pushin4U

Puddle of Oil;1464505 said:


> I'm kinda torn. On one hand I don't want it to snow cuz i took the weight out of my truck. But on the other I wanna drop the blade and make some money. We already have a coating so we'll see what happens.


We just got issued a Winter Weather Advisory for 3-5 here in Mansfield...... I'm not counting on it.


----------



## buckhigh

Anybody have an update on the brecksville area?


----------



## coldcoffee

buckhigh;1464631 said:


> Anybody have an update on the brecksville area?


Light snow, untreated surfaces have a light coating.


----------



## buckhigh

Thank you!


----------



## coldcoffee

buckhigh;1464637 said:


> Thank you! Do you predict 2" by 7am?


It has just been intermittent the past several hours, so probably not w/ the calm air conditions. I'm heading North to do some salt and check lots, hopefully that's all. I'll post conditions if I'm back in before 7:00.


----------



## kashman

well its snowing up north


----------



## muffy189

just got back from a salt run i can officialy say im completly out of salt


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Hannalie;1464473 said:


> Yeah since those 10 day forecasts are always spot on.


True, but those maps have been real accurate this year.


----------



## born2farm

Well we didnt get anything overnight, but it is snowing pretty good right now. Might end up with a salt run yet, but we will see.


----------



## ram4x443015

i got to use about 20 bag of salt this moring better then nothing


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Got about 3'' on the grass 1-2 on the lots in canton area.


----------



## Burkartsplow

4 inches in westlake driveways west of dover center rd. Eveyrything from there east half an inch. Plowed a few and salted everything.


----------



## EJK2352

muffy189;1464667 said:


> just got back from a salt run i can officialy say im completly out of salt


Me too!!!! Had to go see a friend who runs bulk and fill my spreader to finish up today. I'm glad I have a vibrator on my spreader, that bulk wouldn't go thru without it. Muffy, Is your dad still plowing?


----------



## Mike S

Well I got out and salted and my sidewalk crew got to the walks before it melted! Got through most of my buildings but a couple didnt get any salt on the parking lots. Very happy no more salt in my bin at my shop, time to fill with #57s! 

Can we please get one more salt snow gods????? PLEASE!!!!


----------



## muffy189

EJK2352;1464856 said:


> Me too!!!! Had to go see a friend who runs bulk and fill my spreader to finish up today. I'm glad I have a vibrator on my spreader, that bulk wouldn't go thru without it. Muffy, Is your dad still plowing?


ya he is at a very minimum lol hes getting old ya know. heck i picked up his gravel lots this year that he didnt want anymore said they were too rough on him.


----------



## muffy189

who did u get the bulk from


----------



## cwby_ram

Nothing worth mentioning here. Still got enough for one more salting.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Chad,
Lisa and I were watching house hunters and was your old house the one that was bought during that episode? I thought it was.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1465302 said:


> Hey Chad,
> Lisa and I were watching house hunters and was your old house the one that was bought during that episode? I thought it was.


no thats my neighbor and his dog barks all day and night


----------



## kashman

well fig id share the house we are building 
http://www.ryanhomes.com/find-your-...o/north-ridgeville/stonegate-waterbury/sienna


----------



## muffy189

kashman;1465319 said:


> well fig id share the house we are building
> http://www.ryanhomes.com/find-your-...o/north-ridgeville/stonegate-waterbury/sienna


nice house


----------



## kashman

thank you this will be the sec house in 6 months we bought yes my wife is nuts


----------



## muffy189

got to keep them happy


----------



## born2farm

Hey guys, I know this is plowsite but I also know a lot of you do landscaping the rest of the year. If you get a chance take a look at this link and give me your opinions on the subject.

http://lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=372559


----------



## Burkartsplow

Well the ten day outlook is an average of 50 degrees and had 2 calls for spring cleanups so I am will get some work done this week outside. But I was bored today and after taking the dogs for a walk I made a yellow cake (out of box) with dark chocolate icing. Wife is making chili for dinner tonight. And I have a full growler of IPA to have with dinnerThat cake is going to be good with a big scoop of ice cream later on.Thumbs Up . As you can see this is what I look forward to these days.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1465732 said:


> Well the ten day outlook is an average of 50 degrees and had 2 calls for spring cleanups so I am will get some work done this week outside. But I was bored today and after taking the dogs for a walk I made a yellow cake (out of box) with dark chocolate icing. Wife is making chili for dinner tonight. And I have a full growler of IPA to have with dinnerThat cake is going to be good with a big scoop of ice cream later on.Thumbs Up . As you can see this is what I look forward to these days.


dont drop that shyt


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1465770 said:


> dont drop that shyt


good SHYT :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mike S

What do you guys think, is winter really over now? Sure looks like it!


----------



## kashman

id say just about


----------



## NickT

Its hard to read the screen on my phone ,the sun is so bright, yeah its over


----------



## born2farm

Ya. I would say we are done.....wait did it ever start?


----------



## Mike S

Found a weather pic that I wanted to share. This pic is of a small tornado. My wife, son, and I went to pick up a piece of equipment up and on the way back we got stuck in a tornado out break ran into 5 of them 3 in the dark and 2 in day light. This was the best pick my wife could take, not bad considering we where going 85mph and she was shaking.


----------



## Mike S

one more pic. Sad I cant post any pics of this winter......


----------



## Burkartsplow

born2farm;1466094 said:


> Ya. I would say we are done.....wait did it ever start?


It never started. Longest truck time straight through was 15 hrs and that happened once. All other events were 10 to 12 hrs and then down time.


----------



## NickT

Mike S;1466102 said:


> Found a weather pic that I wanted to share. This pic is of a small tornado. My wife, son, and I went to pick up a piece of equipment up and on the way back we got stuck in a tornado out break ran into 5 of them 3 in the dark and 2 in day light. This was the best pick my wife could take, not bad considering we where going 85mph and she was shaking.


Holy schnikies


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1466102 said:


> Found a weather pic that I wanted to share. This pic is of a small tornado. My wife, son, and I went to pick up a piece of equipment up and on the way back we got stuck in a tornado out break ran into 5 of them 3 in the dark and 2 in day light. This was the best pick my wife could take, not bad considering we where going 85mph and she was shaking.


Wth where was that at?

Winter is over. Its done, see ya next year "old man winter". Next year you better be more generous in the snow department or you will need to retire and let someone else take your spot. :laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Light flurries here in Cleveland, its like a "blizzard" out there...


----------



## Burkartsplow

Blizzard is over!


----------



## kashman

well that didnt last long


----------



## NickT

There's a landscaping co. at my work today driving around with their plows on, what a bunch of tards


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I transfered 4 pallets of salt to a buddies storage shop for the summer, took my salter over to another building I have access to. Time to get the mowers ready, if it really does get clsoe to 70 on Wednesday I'm going to start mowing family places...


----------



## born2farm

Unloaded all the salt off of the trucks today. Put the spreaders and plows away where I can still get to them. Next two weeks look warm so I am not to worried. Time to get the planters ready.


----------



## NickT

Really mowing? a little early looks desperate


----------



## Young Pup

Well, my salt and calcium is put away until next season. Next up put the plow and spreaders away and get the mowers out. High 60's and low 70's here this week. Spring cleanup calls are coming in and I will be busy doing that starting this week.


----------



## Mike S

You know when winter is over, LOL, thread is dead..... Look forward to next seasons thread!


----------



## KevinClark

Winter is gone for sure. We started some of our Spring clean-ups and a few landscaping installs


----------



## cwby_ram

Yup, think it's done. See y'all next winter, assuming we have one.


----------



## NickT

Have a good spring and summer guys


----------



## racer47

installed sideing on a house last week, this week were replacing a roof .all my stuff is off trucks, lubed up,and put up till next year ... hope all have great summer ...


----------



## Young Pup

Get your salt spreaders back out. If people have their irrigations systems on already, their lots might get ice on them. :laughing:

Freeze Watch
URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
818 PM EDT SUN MAR 25 2012

...SUB FREEZING TEMPERATURES POSSIBLE MONDAY NIGHT...

.CANADIAN HIGH PRESSURE WILL BUILD SOUTH INTO THE LOWER GREAT
LAKES AND OHIO VALLEY MONDAY NIGHT. MUCH COLDER AIR WITH THIS
SYSTEM WILL LIKELY ALLOW TEMPERATURES TO DROP BELOW FREEZING FOR
SEVERAL HOURS LATE MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY MORNING.

AFTER AN EXTENDED PERIOD OF UNSEASONABLY WARM WEATHER THE PAST
TWO WEEKS...VEGETATION ACROSS THE REGION HAS REACHED GROWING
STAGES THAT ARE SEVERAL WEEKS AHEAD OF SCHEDULE. AS A RESULT...
SUB FREEZING TEMPERATURES MAY DAMAGE SENSITIVE VEGETATION.

INZ050-058-059-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>065-070>074-
078>082-088-260830-
/O.CON.KILN.FZ.A.0001.120327T0400Z-120327T1400Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-SHELBY-
LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-
LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-
BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-CLERMONT-BROWN-HIGHLAND-ADAMS-
PIKE-SCIOTO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
KENTON...CELINA...WAPAKONETA...GREENVILLE...SIDNEY...
BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...PIQUA...URBANA...
SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...
XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...
HAMILTON...LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN...MILFORD...
GEORGETOWN...HILLSBORO...WEST UNION...PIKETON...PORTSMOUTH
818 PM EDT SUN MAR 25 2012

...FREEZE WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH
TUESDAY MORNING...

* LOCATIONS...PARTS OF EAST CENTRAL INDIANA AND MUCH OF OHIO.

* TEMPERATURES...TEMPERATURES ARE FORECAST TO DROP INTO THE
UPPER 20S AND LOWER 30S.

* TIMING...THE COLDEST TEMPERATURES WILL OCCUR LATE MONDAY NIGHT
INTO TUESDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS...UNPROTECTED TENDER VEGETATION COULD BE DAMAGED OR
KILLED.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A FREEZE WATCH MEANS TEMPERATURES AT OR BELOW
32 DEGREES FAHRENHEIT...ARE POSSIBLE IN AND CLOSE TO THE WATCH
AREA.

&&

$$


----------



## NickT

Damn there goes my daffodils


----------



## Young Pup

NickT;1470948 said:


> Damn there goes my daffodils


Along with the fruit trees that are in bloom. I hope we don't too cold, some folks are going to lose some money from this.


----------



## cwby_ram

Should have turned some irrigation systems back on. Could have gotten rid of that last little bit of salt...


----------



## ram4x443015

hahahahah the boss had us trun the water back on to the bath rooms the we have at a site no heat in them hope the pipes dont bust i told him we need to wate a few more weeks and he was like we are not geting any more cold


----------



## Young Pup

Well, lets see how cold we get tonight. I am actually chilled to the bones right now. I think I have come down thing with a bug though. Stay warm guys. 

I


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1471127 said:


> Well, lets see how cold we get tonight. I am actually chilled to the bones right now. I think I have come down thing with a bug though. Stay warm guys.
> 
> I


Chilly. I've been freezing all day. I think I just got adjusted to 80 degrees. Hard to bounce back to 40.


----------



## Young Pup

payup


cwby_ram;1471128 said:


> Chilly. I've been freezing all day. I think I just got adjusted to 80 degrees. Hard to bounce back to 40.


I hear ya. I am actually going to bed now. This will be the earliest I have been to bed in months. I hope I shake whatever I have, if not here I come Dr. Or to the er if it keeps doing what it has been doing. Lightheaded, dizzy, and nausea is something I don't like to mess around with. Have a good night and hopefully I will feel better in the am. Got grass to cut. payuppayup


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1471130 said:


> payup
> 
> I hear ya. I am actually going to bed now. This will be the earliest I have been to bed in months. I hope I shake whatever I have, if not here I come Dr. Or to the er if it keeps doing what it has been doing. Lightheaded, dizzy, and nausea is something I don't like to mess around with. Have a good night and hopefully I will feel better in the am. Got grass to cut. payuppayup


No doubt. Rest should be the best thing. Hope ya feel better!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Snow snow snow


----------



## kashman

and it might stick on the grass


----------



## kashman

if any1 would like to deal holdem i will be down town for a charity


----------



## greg8872

Was strange watching the news this morning and they are showing snow... Sitting here looking out patio doors here in Green, and snow coming down onto an already mowed yard...

Someone needs to send mother nature for a doctors visit!


----------



## golfcar

greg8872;1473199 said:


> Was strange watching the news this morning and they are showing snow... Sitting here looking out patio doors here in Green, and snow coming down onto an already mowed yard...
> 
> Someone needs to send mother nature for a doctors visit!


Yell I think she has some serious issues.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Saw lots with salt down this am.brickman was the contractor...


----------



## Bossman 92

Burkartsplow;1473234 said:


> Saw lots with salt down this am.brickman was the contractor...


That's nuts


----------



## KevinClark

I don't know about nuts????? More like stupid! And with a side of BS. LoL but that dont surprise me from Brickman.


----------



## Hannalie

So none of the NE fellas have anything to say about an April 23rd snowstorm


----------



## muffy189

Hannalie;1474381 said:


> So none of the NE fellas have anything to say about an April 23rd snowstorm


ya i just checked the weather forcast and its calling for 1 to 3 tonight tonight then 3 to 5 tomorrow and more tomorrow night. its NUTS what a crazy year


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hannalie;1474381 said:


> So none of the NE fellas have anything to say about an April 23rd snowstorm


Ill belive it when I see it. Saw the forecast and waiting.


----------



## AMS77

muffy189;1474390 said:


> ya i just checked the weather forcast and its calling for 1 to 3 tonight tonight then 3 to 5 tomorrow and more tomorrow night. its NUTS what a crazy year


Muffy189 we are not from you. We are in Toronto about 8 miles north of Steubenville. I think were are 2-4 range from what i saw on the weather channel.


----------



## NickT

I don't give a shiz,ill believe it when I see it, will we ever see 80 again???


----------



## Hannalie

NOAA has me at 3 to 7 inches just for the day on Monday. Every tree may fall down if this happens should be a good week to make some money.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1474381 said:


> So none of the NE fellas have anything to say about an April 23rd snowstorm


I knew about the possibility of this a week ago. Were they not discussing this on the weather forums you visit??

You guys up n/e of columbus have some fun. WAtch out for downed power lines while plowing if you need to plow. This reminds of a storm a couple of years ago that hit up state New York in the fall. Did a crap load of tree damage and power was out for a week or longer I think.


----------



## Hannalie

I started reading about it a few days ago I haven't had any reason to look at the weather it has been perfect for weeks aside from the frosts and freezes. Could be like the October storm that hit this past year when the leaves were still on the trees. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Young Pup

Hannalie;1474430 said:


> I started reading about it a few days ago I haven't had any reason to look at the weather it has been perfect for weeks aside from the frosts and freezes. Could be like the October storm that hit this past year when the leaves were still on the trees. It will be interesting to see what happens.


Was that last year? It seems longer to me than that. Damn. I was just wondering if you were on accuweather's site and they did not mention it. I know you go there so that is all. Hell, I have not even looked at the models since early march. I am just relying on skyeye to keep me updated. lol


----------



## muffy189

NickT;1474406 said:


> I don't give a shiz,ill believe it when I see it, will we ever see 80 again???


sure we will be back to the 80s in a week


----------



## muffy189

Hannalie;1474430 said:


> I started reading about it a few days ago I haven't had any reason to look at the weather it has been perfect for weeks aside from the frosts and freezes. Could be like the October storm that hit this past year when the leaves were still on the trees. It will be interesting to see what happens.


heck i handnt looked at the weather in a week or so and had no idea until i went for coffee this morning when one of my customers ask if i had the plows ready i said to him what the heck are you smoking and he told me about the storm


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Good Luck!!*

From a NYer, Be safe guys! Hey are there leaves on the oaks and maples? We on Long Island still dont have full blooming. Again, be safe good luck....make some $$$


----------



## Young Pup

I am hoping it warms up just a bit more today. I need to go out and cut our yard and shapen blades. Time to pull out the lined jeans I guess.


----------



## Hannalie

I've given up on accuweather just NOAA and Facebook the page is weather enthusiasts united. Sounds a little gay but the people are very smart on that page.


----------



## NickT

Hannalie;1474442 said:


> I've given up on accuweather just NOAA and Facebook the page is weather enthusiasts united. Sounds a little gay but the people are very smart on that page.


Just a tad bit twinkie there Han, those facebook homos probably do know something, still not getting the plow ready tho that way we will get a foot of snow lol!


----------



## grandview

This snow is going to be wetter then a horny girl at the bar at 4am!


----------



## Hannalie

Sounds sloppy!



grandview;1474470 said:


> This snow is going to be wetter then a horny girl at the bar at 4am!


----------



## coldcoffee

Bring it !!


----------



## muffy189

grandview;1474470 said:


> This snow is going to be wetter then a horny girl at the bar at 4am!


my favorite kid of women not my favorite kind of snow though lol


----------



## grandview

Hannalie;1474503 said:


> Sounds sloppy!


:laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Ok, I need some recommedations for power washing companies here in Columbus. My neighbor needs to get her Mom's house done. She want a couple of estimates. Any help would be appreciated. 


Thanks,

JP


----------



## 496 BB

Good Luck JP. Ive used em all and they all suck. Unreliable at best.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1480214 said:


> Good Luck JP. Ive used em all and they all suck. Unreliable at best.


Not sure if they found anyone. lol I forgot about it. lol


----------



## hammerstein

What are you looking to have washed?


----------



## Young Pup

My neighbor was looking to get her Mom's house power washed.


----------



## hammerstein

Call TNT powerwash.


----------



## muffy189

well its unusual for me but im already getting calls for snowplowing for this winter


----------



## born2farm

I'm already signing contracts too. Hope this winter plays out good.


----------



## muffy189

at least better than last year anyhow


----------



## chevyman51

For me any snow is better than last year. I put the plow on the truck once


----------



## Flawless440

Calls are rolling in


----------



## KevinClark

We started getting calls this past week.


----------



## KevinClark

subscribe......


----------



## csi.northcoast

We are stocking bulk salt this season 24/7 loading, delivery available, bulk snow slicer, and bagged material PM for details


----------



## NickT

The new 2012-13 thread awaits!!! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1490439#post1490439


----------

